# Ask Anything



## Nikon Fan

Thought this might be entertaining...a person posts a question, the next poster answers and asks a new question...easy enough 

First question:  What is your favorite tv show?


----------



## Corry

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Thought this might be entertaining...a person posts a question, the next poster answers and asks a new question...easy enough
> 
> First question:  What is your favorite tv show?




That's a big toss up...can't choose one, but I'll narrow it down to 3 (though this changes often)

House
Cops
...um...wow..I know there's more that I really really like, but I'm blanking, so I'll leave it at two for now.

Oh yeah..next question!


Um..uh...What pets do you have, and what are there names?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

None.

How many times have you been to the toilet to-day?


----------



## Alison

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> None.
> 
> How many times have you been to the toilet to-day?



I lost count somewhere after 15.....


What is the last thing you ate?


----------



## MDowdey

fudge brownie




if you had the choice between being the top scientist in your field, or contracting mad cow disease...which would you choose?

md


----------



## vixenta

Contracting Mad Cow disease, no question.

You're walking along the road and see someone's wallet fall from their pocket, do you run after them and give it back, or call them a sucker and keep the wallet and all its contents?


----------



## photogoddess

Run after them and give it back. 


What is your favorite thing to do on your day off?


----------



## MDowdey

play with my....xbox...yeah..thats it.


if the moon was made of barbecue spare ribs...would you eat it? i know i would.


----------



## vixenta

No, i don't eat red meat 

What was the last concert you went to see?


----------



## MDowdey

Blink 182, charlotte.


if the heat of the meat is directly proportional to the angle of the dangle, does the mass of the ass stay the same?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It increases by 7.5% per diem at a rough estimate.


Where were you when Kennedy was assasinated? 

Not being born is no excuse.


----------



## MDowdey

i was a thought in my dads mind of something he never wanted to have happen 


why are the letters in the alphabet arranged that way? is it because of the song?


----------



## Nikon Fan

There is an order to the alphabet? Actually, it's b/c of the soup.

If you had 1 million dollars to spend on anything, but only had 24 hours to buy stuff what would you get?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

1 million dollars worth of stuff, naturaly.


What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## vixenta

Contented.

Are you a dog or cat person?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Definitely dog, cats are just weird.

Who is your favorite photographer?


----------



## Artemis

Myself  Naw id have to say Ariel or Santino on that one.

If you could own 1 thing, what would it be?


----------



## Nytmair

A very modded, single turbo FD RX7. yeah... i love cars 


Have you ever eaten squid?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Nytmair said:
			
		

> A very modded, single turbo FD RX7. yeah... i love cars
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten squid?



Yes.

Silk or cotton?


----------



## spiralout

Spandex.  

Skim or whole?


----------



## Alison

Skim normally, but 2% during the pregnancy

Favorite movie?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Return To Me.

Favorite breakfast cereal?


----------



## Jareth

Crispix

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## David A Sercel

One fluently, one very, very clumsily/roughly/brokenly, and bits and pieces of a few others. 

Standard or automatic?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Automatic all the way  

If you could be a famous person who would you be?


----------



## MDowdey

dave grohl


why do single people have dirty backs?


----------



## Karalee

Cos they dont wash silly!

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## lizheaemma

boxers

my 6 years old wants to know
which is bigger infinity or google?


----------



## spiralout

googolplex... infinity infinity no tops!!

Do you floss every day... be honest!


----------



## Meysha

Never floss. But I do brush.

What did you eat for brekky this morning?


----------



## photogoddess

Toast and the last of Malachite's coffee. 



What is your favorite day of the week?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

To-day


If you could commit a serious crime and know for certain you would not get caught - would you commit it?


----------



## Xmetal

Fraud


Smooth or ribbed?


----------



## vixenta

Xmetal, maybe you should read Hertz's question again 

Smooth.

Whats the one thing that annoys you most?


----------



## Meysha

Smooth.  Ribbed is sooo overrated.
(Look it took 15 hours for it to turn dirty this time... that's gotta be a record for the longest, ey! ;-) )

When did you last brush your hair?


----------



## ShutteredEye

vixenta said:
			
		

> Xmetal, maybe you should read Hertz's question again
> 
> Smooth.
> 
> Whats the one thing that annoys you most?



Stupid people.



			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> Smooth.  Ribbed is sooo overrated.
> (Look it took 15 hours for it to turn dirty this time... that's gotta be a record for the longest, ey! ;-) )
> 
> When did you last brush your hair?



It's been about 10 years I think.  (keep my hair very short)

How early is too early in the morning to talk about condoms? (edit: I just realized its probably much later in the day where you are!!!  LOL, its just past 7 am here.)


----------



## Meysha

It's never too early to talk about condoms (according to my boyfriend). Although I have a strict vito on all condom/sex talk between 3:30am and 3:31am.

How many TV channels do you have?


----------



## ferny

I don't have any. I can pick up a few with the TV, but I don't own any.


What's the best way to get rid of the horn?


----------



## Alison

200 something channels (digital cable) but nothing is ever on 

What is your favorite food?


----------



## photogoddess

Taco Bell bean burritos (yes I know that makes me a cheap date) 


Sunset or Sunrise?


----------



## Meysha

Definately Sunset... sunrises are too early.

What horn do you think Ferny was talking about in the above missed question???


----------



## ShutteredEye

Meysha said:
			
		

> Definately Sunset... sunrises are too early.
> 
> What horn do you think Ferny was talking about in the above missed question???



The late night lonliness for a good woman.

Where is the wierdest place you've had an "encounter"?


----------



## Xmetal

vixenta said:
			
		

> Xmetal, maybe you should read Hertz's question again
> 
> Smooth.
> 
> Whats the one thing that annoys you most?



It was an in-direct answer...can't you see it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha

mountainlander said:
			
		

> The late night lonliness for a good woman.
> 
> Where is the wierdest place you've had an "encounter"?



Cinema, Boat on the ocean.

What's in your bedside drawer at the moment?


----------



## Xmetal

My girlfriends overnight bag, my nail clippers, my camera and a few other odds and ends


What size bed do you sleep in?


----------



## Karalee

Queen.

Paper or plastic?


----------



## MDowdey

rubber.


shaved or natural?


----------



## terri

Well-kept. :mrgreen:

Bras: front or rear-load?


----------



## Meysha

What the hell is a rear load bra!? Is that like a bra for your butt??


----------



## terri

Meysha said:
			
		

> What the hell is a rear load bra!? Is that like a bra for your butt??









 Girl, it _hooks_ in the front! It's how you put it on.


----------



## Alison

:lmao: Well, these maternity/nursing bras have hooks all over the place  Usually the back though. 

Hmmm....what's for lunch?


----------



## MDowdey

white pie from the pizza place!!!!!!


thongs or bikini cut?


----------



## vixenta

Xmetal said:
			
		

> It was an in-direct answer...can't you see it? :mrgreen:



Nope. 
Oh wait a minute ...oh yeah, i see it! Geez, i'm so sloooow.


----------



## vixenta

MDowdey said:
			
		

> thongs or bikini cut?



Hmm. Tricky question.  I like both, and it also depends what type of situation you got also :mrgreen:

In general i'd probably say bikini cut, more comfortable.


America or Canada?...


----------



## Meysha

Blame Canada! Just coz it's a fun song to sing.

How many internet outlets do you have at your place? (like where you can plug in to go on the net.)


----------



## Corry

Two at my house (which I haven't been at for more than 5 minutes in the past two weeks), one at the boyfriends.


Should I send Voods a grocery bill for getting me hooked on fresh pineapple from my "what fruit do you like" thread a while back?


----------



## MDowdey

yes you should.


should i buy 1500 dollars worth of guitar equipment because its the only thing i do well?


md


----------



## Meysha

Yes! As far as I know pineapple doesn't come under that waiver terri keeps making every one sign who steps over into the alternative process section. 

How old where you when you got your first kiss?  Awwww


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> yes you should.
> 
> 
> should i buy 1500 dollars worth of guitar equipment because its the only thing i do well?
> 
> 
> md



It's not the only thing you do well, but if it's something you really want, and you can afford it, and you'll still have plenty in savings...dooo iiiit!



What is the shortest route from point A to point B?


----------



## MDowdey

the shortest route is not a straight line like everyone thinks...its "nothing"

watch event horizon for the explanation of that answer.


hamburger or chicken?


----------



## Corry

Chicken

Are you a morning person?  Afternoon Person?  Evening person?  Late night person?  Or are you just grumpy all the friggen time.  Huh? Are ya?  Just gotta have that attitude don't ya?  Hate the world, right?  Well let me tell you mister (um..or miss)....

uh..oh..hello...didn't see you there...


----------



## photogoddess

Evening

Cash or debit card?


----------



## Corry

Debit all the way! 


Reeses or Oreo in your ice cream blizzard?


----------



## photogoddess

Neither - Heath bar :mrgreen:



Sleep naked or in pajamas?


----------



## leewald

naked. 

Why is a duck when it flies?


----------



## Artemis

Meysha said:
			
		

> Yes! As far as I know pineapple doesn't come under that waiver terri keeps making every one sign who steps over into the alternative process section.
> 
> How old where you when you got your first kiss?  Awwww



Must have been about 14 I believe...maybe 15

to the above question.

Guessing you mean what is a duck when it flies?

A bird? A plane? Superman? thats what other people call em...

Where was your first kiss? (as in location)


----------



## photogoddess

The park by my parent's house. 



Desert or mountains?


----------



## MDowdey

deserted mountains.


vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Andrea K

vanilla

should i pay the car insurance or buy that lens i've wanted for the longest time and pretend that insurance is free?


----------



## ShutteredEye

MDowdey said:
			
		

> deserted mountains.
> 
> 
> vanilla or chocolate?



vanilla for sure.

lined or unlined?


----------



## MDowdey

pay the insurance...


and unlined!!!!!!



american or swiss cheese?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Swiss!!

Top or bottom?


----------



## Nikon Fan

American...yellow american

If you were stranded on an island and could have one person with you who would it be?


----------



## MDowdey

top, and i would take elisha cuthbert. we would reproduce, and it would be glorious.


do you have any dirty secrets?


----------



## terri

Just a few.  And they're hot!

Does anyone else want to hear MD play the guitar?? :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

terri said:
			
		

> Does anyone else want to hear MD play the guitar?? :thumbup:


I want to hear him play so I know I'm better then he is at it.  :lmao:

What is your favorite language to listen to? (you don't have to speak it)


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I want to hear him play so I know I'm better then he is at it.  :lmao:




douchebag.


----------



## vixenta

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What is your favorite language to listen to? (you don't have to speak it)



Croation or Spanish.

Where was the last place you visited?


----------



## Jeff Canes

The Restroom

    MTV or VH1 Classic


----------



## Alison

VH1

Do you like avacados?


----------



## terri

Love them....I sliced one up with a cucumber from the garden and made a veggie sandwich yesterday, and thought about you, Alison! 


Mild banana peppers or jalapenos?


----------



## Traci

Absolutely!

White or wheat bread?


----------



## Andrea K

for the peppers it depends on what im eating them with...nachos or anything mexican...jalepenos

white bread most times...

if you could decide how many hours were in a day, how many would it be?


----------



## Alison

36, with the extra devoted for sleeping!

How many hours do you normally sleep per day/night?

PS. Terri, I just had one...


----------



## Traci

Um...7-8 normally, though I wish it were more.

Whats your favorite color socks?


----------



## Nikon Fan

No socks...

Favorite cartoon character?


----------



## ferny

Erm.... Tigger? :mrgreen:

Death of glory?


----------



## terri

ferny said:
			
		

> Erm.... Tigger? :mrgreen:
> 
> *Death of glory*?


 'splain.....


----------



## Andrea K

terri said:
			
		

> 'splain.....


 
maybe death or glory??? i dont know

please explain


----------



## ferny

terri said:
			
		

> 'splain.....


Hmmm... doesn't make any sense really, does it. Ooops.


So a different one then.

How often do you make a post and then think "you plum" afterwards?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Not as often as I used to.  I've learned to control my poster finger.

Fabric softener liquid or dryer sheets?


----------



## Andrea K

the sheets i guess

if you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## photogoddess

Somewhere with the weather of So Cal but with trees, wide open spaces and air that I didn't have to chew.



Cell phone or landline?


----------



## aprilraven

sunset...for sure...

if this was the last day on earth, what would you do that would be out of character?


----------



## Xmetal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> top, and i would take elisha cuthbert. we would reproduce, and it would be glorious.



Hands off my woman, Trish!


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Somewhere with the weather of So Cal but with trees, wide open spaces and air that I didn't have to chew.
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phone or landline?



Cell Phone, hands down.

Do you like to cook? If yes, what is your favorite thing to prepare? If no, what is your favorite thing to have prepared for you?


----------



## spiralout

I love to cook!  My favorite thing to cook is Scott's Spicy Tuna Surprise (copyrighted!).  It involves a tortilla toasted to perfection in my broiler, a can of chunk lite tuna, some light mayo and half a bottle of Cholula (the best stuff on Earth!).  It is spicaaaay!

When you fold your hands is your left or right thumb on top?


----------



## Andrea K

right thumb on top

how many hot dogs and buns do you think you could eat in 12 minutes?


----------



## spiralout

Googolplex. 

How much did you pay last time you filled up your gas tank?


----------



## Corry

15 bucks...

How many people in all are going to reply to this thread without reading all the way to the last page?


----------



## Xmetal

Coupla dozen 

What's your fave beer?


----------



## Karalee

Speights Mate!

How hot was it where you were today?


----------



## spiralout

98 with 80% humidity.  Ick.

What was the last website you visited?


----------



## photogoddess

This one of course 



How many loads of laundry did you do last time you did laundry?


----------



## leewald

Don't do laundry.

If one hen lays one egg in one day, and two hens lay two eggs in two days, how long does it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a watermelon :lmao:


----------



## ferny

> How many loads of laundry did you do last time you did laundry?


Thanks! Now I've just remembered that I've got to go upstairs, grab the washing and start it all over again. 



> If one hen lays one egg in one day, and two hens lay two eggs in two days, how long does it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a watermelon


Can't give you an exact time scale. It'd take him a while though. I've just nicked his leg to knock some boxes down from the top of the kitchen cupboard.





What does the world smell of?


----------



## Meysha

The world smells of loooove.

Why do dog toy companies have to put squeaky things in the toys? And it's always in the puppy toys.... never the old-fart dogs who would never play with the stupid things.


----------



## ferny

The noise drives the dogs mad to. That's why they keep biting down on them. They try to kill them to make it stop. And then get depressed when it squeaks no more. 
Try to buy some latex toys. They still have the noise, but it's softer and different. Plus the toys bounce and are harder to destroy.


Why is it called a Humming bird when it doesn't have lips?


----------



## KevinR

Because they where discovered by Nathaniel Humming of course. :mrgreen: 

A question my daughter always asks: What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Jonathan apples ripened by the first northern New Mexico frost of the fall, hanging on the tree in my parents orchard, so juicy it runs down your chin.

If nothing sticks to teflon, how do they get teflon to stick to the pan?


----------



## Meysha

I think the more important question is: How do they get the pan to stick to the teflon?
Which is easy - See teflon is an ancient material that we have actually been using for millions of years in ancient communities. These round bowls had amazing properties and when our ancestors saw the possibilities, they quickly buried the teflon in bowl shapes and waited till the iron age. Then they cast hundreds upon millions of aluminium, and stainless steel bowly things that fitted exactly the shapes of the teflon bowls. They simply pushed them up against one another - then they buried them again for a few hundred years deeeep under the ocean where the weight of the ocean combined with gravity forced the two metals to merge and become one.

Then when the Titanic sunk it disloged layers and layers of ocean floor and millions of these miracle items have been slowly coming to the surface over time.

See ... easy.

How much do your finger nails grow each week?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Meysha said:
			
		

> I think the more important question is: How do they get the pan to stick to the teflon?
> Which is easy - See teflon is an ancient material that we have actually been using for millions of years in ancient communities. These round bowls had amazing properties and when our ancestors saw the possibilities, they quickly buried the teflon in bowl shapes and waited till the iron age. Then they cast hundreds upon millions of aluminium, and stainless steel bowly things that fitted exactly the shapes of the teflon bowls. They simply pushed them up against one another - then they buried them again for a few hundred years deeeep under the ocean where the weight of the ocean combined with gravity forced the two metals to merge and become one.
> 
> Then when the Titanic sunk it disloged layers and layers of ocean floor and millions of these miracle items have been slowly coming to the surface over time.
> 
> See ... easy.
> 
> How much do your finger nails grow each week?



Long enough to get dirty.

Why are chunks of rock and ice in outer space called asteroids, while itchy bum is called hemorhoids?


----------



## laudrup

because you don't find hemoroids around uranus! Boom Boom 

what should i do with my life? ( i lack direction)


----------



## Alison

Join the circus! 

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## photogoddess

High 70s and perfect (especially since I'm sitting here soaking up the A/C) 


If today was your last day, what would you do?


----------



## Alison

I would spend the day with Aubrey and the boys and my parents. We would go bowling and I would eat a chili cheese dog and have New York Super Fudge Chunk Ice cream. 

What is your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## photogoddess

Godiva's Chocolate Raspberry Truffle 


If you were going to a costume party, what would you dress up as?


----------



## spiralout

Alex from A Clockwork Orange.  Any excuse to wear a codpiece.  

What are your 3 favorite albums?


----------



## Nikon Fan

An oompa loompa

What is your favorite song?


----------



## spiralout

> What are your 3 favorite albums?





> What is your favorite song?



Seconds apart...weird!


----------



## mentos_007

"take my breath away" - top gun theme

How long are your feet?


----------



## LittleMan

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> "take my breath away" - top gun theme
> 
> How long are your feet?


my foot is 10 inches long. 

What CD is in your CD player right now?  If it's playing what song is it on?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Well there's not a cd, but an mp3, and it's on Jeremy Camp's Empty Me song  

How long do you think this question asking can continue?


----------



## mygrain

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Well there's not a cd, but an mp3, and it's on Jeremy Camp's Empty Me song
> 
> How long do you think this question asking can continue?



as long as it takes...and then maybe a few minutes of twitching and blood letting.

do you really think the world is doomed and why?


----------



## photogoddess

Knowing this group... forever. (Just look at the No Word Association thread) :lol



What is your favorite kind of sandwich?


----------



## spiralout

A double-toasted Quizno's meatball sandwich with 2 handfulls of jalapenos and 2 slices of swiss cheese. Mmmm... I think I'm going to stop by work later on tonight and get one.  

How many hours/day do you estimate that you spend on your computer?


----------



## mentos_007

8 up to 9 by the PC 

How many browsers windows do you have open right now?


----------



## LittleMan

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> 8 up to 9 by the PC
> 
> How many browsers windows do you have open right now?


I have 6 browsers up right now and I'm working on all of them.... 
(that's what I call multi-tasking!)

Question:
how many computers do you have in your house?


----------



## Alison

We have two computers

How many cameras do you own?


----------



## Andrea K

i own 3

how many cars are parked in your driveway/garage?


----------



## hobbes28

At least seven...we live in a condo. 

If you could take away one day of the week, which would it be?

And to be a nerd, Teflon sticks to a pan kinda like you grease a pan with butter.  You heat the metal up very hot and apply the teflon to the surface.  It absorbs into the grain of the metal and cools down, binding together for a non stick surface...

Sorry, it's almost time for Jeopardy...had to get ready.:mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal

I'd drop Monday since everyone mysteriously gets sick on that day. 

How messy is the room you're in at the moment?


----------



## photogoddess

Just a bit.... ahem.... well, pretty messy. It's our office and we haven't quite unpacked and put everything away yet. 




What is your favorite kind of candy?


----------



## Meysha

hobbes said:
			
		

> And to be a nerd, Teflon sticks to a pan kinda like you grease a pan with butter. You heat the metal up very hot and apply the teflon to the surface. It absorbs into the grain of the metal and cools down, binding together for a non stick surface...



HAHA!! So I was sorta right... well at least about the two smushing into each other. Man I'm gifted... hehehe.

Favourite lolly is anything mint flavoured or chocolate - or both at the same time! Yum!

What is your craziest coloured winter jacket? or if you're like me and don't have winter - what's your craziest coloured swimsuit?


----------



## Xmetal

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What is your favorite kind of candy?



Tough call...Funny you should ask this question - There's been a *huge* product recall of Mars Bars and Snickers Bars here in Aussieland because some fool who's trying to extort money has threatened to contaminate a batch of the aforementioned Choclate bars. 

I'd have to say my fave would be Nestle Crunch bars.


(one for the Americans) Have you ever tried Vegemite?


----------



## mentos_007

What is Vegemite??  Nope never heard of it 

What's the colour of your car?


----------



## iSellJerseyShore

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> What's the colour of your car?


 
Desert Platinum


Do you know what a Fugazi is?    




-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## mygrain

iSellJerseyShore said:
			
		

> Do you know what a Fugazi is?
> 
> -iSellJerseyShore



Fugazi is a word that was used by Americans in Vietnam, and is slang
concerning those who died in ambush (something like that), so the acronmym
is F@cked Up, Got Ambushed, Zipped In.

also commonly known as these dudes too...






Do you remember "under-roos" and if so what was your favorite pair? (spiderman was my fav)


----------



## MDowdey

dude, he man all the way.


whats your favorite magazine?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Arizona Highways.

How long since you've had rain?


----------



## mygrain

Tuesday and much needed.

This is related to a another thread but...when you pick your nose which hand do you use?


----------



## ferny

Redline - in answer to Matt's


edit - now answer Mygrains which wasn't there when he clicked "reply"
Depends which nostril needs clearing out.



What do you call an igloo which doesn't have a toilet?


----------



## mentos_007

a tent 
huh kidding,, I've no idea what you meant Peter 

how many stripes does Zebra in Madagaskar movie have??


----------



## MDowdey

havent seen the movie, but im guessing a wierd number. like 1.



how many times a day do you have dirty thoughts?


----------



## mentos_007

it depends what the day of the week it is 

how often do you eat? (per day? )


----------



## MDowdey

6 to 7 times.


do you eat healthy?


----------



## mygrain

Define healthy.

How would you define healthy?


----------



## jstuedle

What I am not. 

If you compair apples and oranges, what one would be black, and one white?


----------



## tempra

Don't know, I'm colourblind

Ferny - Ig 

Why is it cold here at the height of summer?


----------



## ferny

I'm not cold. Been walking around in t-shirts listening to people complain about being froze.  :mrgreen: 



> Ferny - Ig


 :thumbsup: :mrgreen: 


If out in public, let the wind be free or hold it in and hope?


----------



## tempra

Let it go and laugh like a schoolkid about it

Mac or PC?


----------



## Andrea K

how many children do you have/want?

edit: PC (it seems i forgot to answer the question-doh!)


----------



## Traci

tempra said:
			
		

> Let it go and laugh like a schoolkid about it
> 
> Mac or PC?



Both, each has it's advantages. I own a MAC, but work on a PC.

What's your favorite dog breed?


----------



## ferny

Two would be ideal, the start with. A boy and a girl. But I'd also love to have more if I could afford them and knew I could support them emotionally as well. Erm, it's not like I've thought about it... :blushing:
*stops before he goes on*

edit - I've got to stop leaving windows open and replying later.... Dog = Beagle. But I love Border Colies now to.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## Karalee

Yesterday.

Which would you rather be: Deaf or blind?

(You gotta choose one)


----------



## David A Sercel

Blind.

If you had to be either deaf or blind, but could hear(if deaf) or see(if blind) one thing of your choice before becoming so, what would it be?


----------



## Alison

If I had to pick one it would be deaf, and the last thing I would want to hear is my children's laughter. 

What is your favorite season?


----------



## Andrea K

spring because its almost summer, and its cool enough that you can open the windows  

what's your favorite meal?


----------



## ferny

Lasagne.

What heppened to white dog poo? Where did it vanish to? :scratch:


----------



## Andrea K

never knew there was white dog poo...if it did exist it probably went to the moon!

what was your favorite job?


----------



## MDowdey

being a husband.


how many tattoos do you have?


----------



## ferny

None, at the moment. Planning on getting a couple though. I may get one done in the next few weeks.


What, where and how did you get your biggest scar?


----------



## mygrain

ON my face. When I was young, and cousin and I were riding on his go-cart really really fast and jumped a small hill. when we landed something, maybe a tree branch or the like, got caught in the steering mechanism and we crashed into a plywood wall and sending me into it face first. it runs from the top of my right eye all the way around my cheek under my nose and onto my upper and lower lip...almost forming a question mark. I was really young and the scar has faded mostly since but if you get close enough you can see it still. BUt to recollection my cousin had actually got it worse than I because there was a bar that ran up between his legs that held the steering wheel in place...yes he got racked really hard in the nards and couldn't walk for like a week. Needless to say the go-cart odyessy ended that summer.

How many cameras do you own?  and what is yer fav?


----------



## photogoddess

Too many to count and I have a couple of faves. Canon A2, Bronica ETRsi and my Rolleiflex SL35. I love them all for different reasons. :mrgreen:



Do you have any pets and if so, what are they?


----------



## Artemis

1 dog, cass, youve seen her.
2 cats, mickey and polly....

Describe the perfect opposite sex?


----------



## ferny

> ON my face. When I was young, and cousin and I were riding on his go-cart really really fast and jumped a small hill. when we landed something, maybe a tree branch or the like, got caught in the steering mechanism and we crashed into a plywood wall and sending me into it face first. it runs from the top of my right eye all the way around my cheek under my nose and onto my upper and lower lip...almost forming a question mark. I was really young and the scar has faded mostly since but if you get close enough you can see it still. BUt to recollection my cousin had actually got it worse than I because there was a bar that ran up between his legs that held the steering wheel in place...yes he got racked really hard in the nards and couldn't walk for like a week. Needless to say the go-cart odyessy ended that summer.


Ahhh, so *you* are Harry Potter's annoying cousin. The one who asks lots of questions? :mrgreen:



> Describe the perfect opposite sex?


We're talking my idea woman, right?

Sparkling blue eyes, long slim neck, soft bouncing hair that has a sweet scent (not bothered by colour), a perfect smile, slim but not unhealthily so. And most important of all, she's got to be able to listen, be able to talk, have a laugh and love my insecurities rather than just accept them.



What ya eatin'?


----------



## vixenta

a bag of mixed nuts and raisins.

which do you prefer, the country or city?


----------



## ferny

Country to live, with frequent trips to the city. It's more peaceful, safer, more relaxed and smells better in the country (when the farmer isn't spraying...). But gotta love the life and grit of the city. Just not all the time.


What was the last song to get stuck in your head?

\/ mine \/


----------



## Alison

"Laurie has a pig on her head, Laurie has a pig on her head, Laurie has a pig on her head and she keeps it there all day" ..... http://www.noggin.com/shows/movemusic.php, 5th link down on the right. Her website is at www.twotomatoes.com. If you've got kids, or heck even if you don't check her out 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## MDowdey

black

favorite opposite sex body part.


----------



## mygrain

all of her!!

Favorite book?


----------



## MDowdey

robert jordan, the eye of the world.


favorite CD of all time...


----------



## mentos_007

one of the Polish bands... Budka Suflera - best songs within 30yrs on stage, I know it says nothing to you but it's my fav 

favourite sport to play (not to watch)?


----------



## vixenta

Fencing.  Its something i've done on and off for years.  Its a great way to keep fit i can tell you 

Where do you see yourself in 5 years time?


----------



## mentos_007

in Australia 

Where would you like to spend the rest of your life?


----------



## MDowdey

back inside the womb. this place called earth is too scary.


where would you least like to be in 5 years.


----------



## Andrea K

prison

if you could have dinner with anyone in the world dead or alive who would it be?


----------



## minew_m

andreag5 said:
			
		

> prison
> 
> if you could have dinner with anyone in the world dead or alive who would it be?



Probably my grandfather just because I never met him.  He died before I was born.


Whos your favorite baseball player (past/present)?


----------



## MDowdey

lou gherig.


if you could fight anyone alive or dead...who would it be?


md


----------



## leewald

mdowdey






Why?


----------



## ferny

Why not.


What's the next question going to be?


----------



## mentos_007

about the age.

Would you like to live forever?


----------



## LittleMan

no.

How big is your computer monitor?


----------



## MDowdey

leewald said:
			
		

> mdowdey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?




good answer!!!


my monitor is 8 inches long, oh wait...hold on. 17" 


how old is your computer?

md


----------



## mentos_007

uhh... better don't ask... 6 yrs

do you like playing computer games?


----------



## MDowdey

love em. especially war games.


if you could meet one person from the forum..who would it be?


----------



## vixenta

Avis.

If you had the chance to invent something(whether its already been invented or not)what would it be?


----------



## LittleMan

vixenta said:
			
		

> Avis the clown.
> 
> If you had the chance to invent something(whether its already been invented or not)what would it be?


I would like to have invented the camera... :mrgreen:

What is your greatest fear? :meh:


----------



## MDowdey

the fear of being of mediocre(sp*)


whats you biggest dream?


----------



## minew_m

MDowdey said:
			
		

> the fear of being of mediocre(sp*)
> 
> 
> whats you biggest dream?




To get a house and move out of this freakin appartment.



Who's your favorite supermodel?


----------



## mentos_007

I don't have my fav supermodel... they all are fake 

where would you like to spend the new year's eve and new year?


----------



## LittleMan

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> where would you like to spend the new year's eve and new year?


Anywhere.... as long as I'm with someone I love.


What would make you believe in something you've always wondered about?


----------



## MDowdey

seeing my wife go through childbirth would make me believe in god.


what is the one thing you would pass down to your children if you could say only one thing...


----------



## ferny

There are only a few people who won't tell you one thing and then behind your back say another to protect their own arse. Be careful who you trust.


What's the best way to ease the pain on your arse after riding the bike for 10 miles over roots, bricks and horse turds?


----------



## mentos_007

lay down for the next week and do NOT ride a bike for the next week...

do you wear a helmet when riding a bike?


----------



## Jeff Canes

No

   TPF members you would like spend the afternoon with in bar or at the park


----------



## photogoddess

The Joshua Tree group + Hertz. Talk about a fun bunch of people. 



if you could have any car you wanted, what would you have?


----------



## jstuedle

Blue Ford GT

If you could build your dream camera, what would it be?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

A house with lots of rooms and a swimming pool.


....I'm useless at reading plans, OK?




Would you prefer to climb a mountain or to go caveing?


----------



## jstuedle

Neither, go scuba diving.

Windows or Mac?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Mac, naturaly. I only like things that work (and you seem to be into rubber  )


Do you prefer to stay at home and cook, or go out for dinner?


----------



## David A Sercel

Mac if I could afford it, Windows because I cant. 

What is your favorite musical instrument (to hear played)?


----------



## jstuedle

Go out, guitar.

RAW or JPG?


----------



## vixenta

JPG 

Grow your own vegetables and fruit, or buy them?


----------



## jstuedle

Both, but buy more than grown. Can't get a garden big enough.

Paper or plastic? Or rubber? (see above)


----------



## mentos_007

paper

canon or nikon?


----------



## jstuedle

Nikon for 35 years.

How long you into photography?


----------



## mentos_007

6 or 7 years.

what time is it now, there where you are?


----------



## jstuedle

5:38 PM in Southeastearn Indiana, USA


----------



## jstuedle

Forgot to ask a question, didn't I? 
Let's see, Do you edit in photoshop or another program, if at all?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I never make mistakes.

Organic or processed?


----------



## jstuedle

I thought I made one once, but I was mistaken.
Both, prefer organic, but not always available. Do prefer fresh to frozen or canned.

Discribe your shooting style. (is that a question, or a statment?)


----------



## photogoddess

Casual



What is your favorite drink? Alcoholic or regular or both.


----------



## Alison

Alcoholic is a strawberry daquiri. Non-Alcholic has been sweet tea lately. Leave it to the southerner in the house to get a sweet tea maker and convert the Yankee. 

Favorite snack food?


----------



## jstuedle

Non-alcoholic usally. Like a little red wine with Italian food.

Do you shoot more wide angle or telephoto?


----------



## jstuedle

Allison beat me to the punch. 

Apple, Golden or Bradon.

Wide or Tele?


----------



## LittleMan

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Allison beat me to the punch.
> 
> Apple, Golden or Bradon.
> 
> Wide or Tele?


Well, I don't have either.... so I'll go with 50mm...  

Redhead or Blonde?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Both why choose

    White or dark meat - chicken  [font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## jstuedle

White - Chicken

If you could live anywhere, where?
BTW Jeff, I grew up in Hollywood.


----------



## scoob

liverpool, Eng.

If you had one wish, what would it be?


----------



## jstuedle

To have my health back.

If you could change one thing about your looks, what?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'd look closer


How come when other people get their posts cut out, people apologise and backtrack but when they do it to me, they don't?


----------



## spiralout

I'd have a dorsal fin.  I always thought those were so cool.  

Oh wait, were you saying something, Hertz? :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz WAS saying something. 

I dunno why. Happens to me too! issed:


Do you like to wear hats and if so, what kind?


----------



## ferny

Only hat I use is a baseball cap and I only use it when it's raining. I have a few, but only one I like.


Will I be able to hold out to see if she messages me first and asks the question I really want to answer? Or will I crack/explode first? Even though it's stupid and unfair to do either.


----------



## photogoddess

You'll explode first. But only after agonizing over it. Writing the message, then re-writing it until it sounds right.



Have you experienced true love?


----------



## vixenta

Maybe.

Theatre or the cinema?


----------



## photo gal

Theatre!


black and white or color?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Yes.


If you could have any photographer, past or present, take your portrait who would it be?


----------



## photogoddess

Robert Mapplethorpe 


Are you a morning or a night person?


----------



## mentos_007

none  I can go to sleep at two but then stand up at six...

would you pose as a nude to a newspaper like... Playboy??


----------



## jstuedle

No, not my style.

If you could BE any object, then what?


----------



## photogoddess

The "object" of my true love's desire - of course. 



If you had to be stranded on a deserted island with only one person, who would it be?


----------



## jstuedle

My true love........... of 33 years.

If facts were fiction, and fiction fact, then what is the etrenal truth?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

That life is ever confusion.



Denim or leather


----------



## photo gal

Both are brilliant, I choose both!

Silk or Satin?


----------



## jstuedle

What about rubber? but I digress..........

Silk shirt, satin sheets. But my Cathy does the shopping.

Ebay or Sears?


----------



## ferny

Do they sell used gag balls in Sears now? :scratch:


Who's the idiot who said "It is better to have loved and lost, than you never have loved at all"?


----------



## photogoddess

Someone who wasn't that bright. :lmao:



Do you like the weather warm or cold?


----------



## ferny

Cold. I tend not to feel it anyway. Plus, it's easier to get warm than it is to cool off. 

When will Tammy make 4k?


----------



## Alison

Tammy will hit 4,000 right after she hits 3,999 :mrgreen:

Why have I been craving pizza rolls?


----------



## photogoddess

Because the twins demand them. :twisted:



Why do people hurt the ones they claim to love the most?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Because they don't know what they have


How do you get out of the "friends zone"?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Strategicaly placed explosive charges and a fast car.




Why is nostalgia not as good as it used to be?


(Or... why do you whisper, green grass?)


----------



## BeccaCaryn

Hey I am wondering what type of camera Julia Roberts character uses in this film. The first one, on the tripod, not the one she uses to photograph Alice. 

If anyone can tell me what type, it doesn't have to be exact but close, and maybe where to look for one. 


Thanks!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Strategicaly placed explosive charges and a fast car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is nostalgia not as good as it used to be?
> 
> 
> (Or... why do you whisper, green grass?)


 
Because even 16 year olds have nostalgia now!

Why are sweet sweets called sweets? Is it because they are sweet or is something called sweet because it tastes like sweets?


----------



## ferny

It's because the guy who was naming everything which was meant to begin with S had a bad curry the night before. He was happily naming things, Shop, Shampoo, Sausage, etc and then it came to "sweet" Sweets. He got major stomach cramps and had to rush off to the toilet. As he gingerly lifted himself off of the chair before he ran off he caught the mouse on his computer and "sweet" Sweets became Sweets. 


If you became Grand Rule Master Chief President Top Guy Type Bloke of the world, what would you do first and how would you like to be remembered?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Cap everybodies income to £50,000 per year and share the rest out amongst the rest of the working population.:er:  I'd like to be remembered as the guy who broke the robbing fat cats!



What is the universe inside of?


----------



## Alison

The universe is inside of some other universe that we haven't discovered yet.



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> Because the twins demand them.


Tammy,  That comment just earned you a ticket to NH to help out with diaper duty if it's two! 

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?


----------



## ferny

6-7. It was a good night. 



What's the best way to re-gain control of yourself after letting go, even for a short time?


----------



## jstuedle

Sample the curry. Lets you go every time. Then your empty.

If top is bottom and bottom is top, what is inside?


----------



## ferny

> Sample the curry. Lets you go every time. Then your empty.


Don't. I had raw chillies the other night and some jalapeno peppers on a pizza last night. This morning was not fun. Not when I had to wait ages to get in the bathroom, and not when I finally got in there.....




> If top is bottom and bottom is top, what is inside?


Spiders! Hundreds and hundreds of spiders! I open the lid and they all come running out. They're all over my amrs, they're in my hair. They're in my brain now! They entered through my ears. I can see them walk across my eyes!!! Help!





Will the supermarket have any French Mustard? I've got to go shopping. Yay....


----------



## photogoddess

Of course they will have French Mustard. 




What is the first thing you do in the morning?




			
				AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Tammy,  That comment just earned you a ticket to NH to help out with diaper duty if it's two!



Bring it on. I LIVE for baby detail!


----------



## jstuedle

Say "yes dear, I am truly sorry. It will never happen again. Been my rutine for 32 years.

Who do you most dread seeing?


----------



## Alison

The scale at my monthly OB visits :shock:

What is your favorite sound?


----------



## photogoddess

The sound of my kids laughing.




What is your favorite color?


----------



## JonMikal

green



do you love TPF?


----------



## photo gal

Well, YEAH!


Where would you like to retire?


----------



## Meysha

If TPF stands for that other thing I'm thinking of right now... then YES I love TPF!!! Ahhh TPF feels so good. And it's such a great way to wake the boyfriend up. He loves it too.

What's the worst prank call you've ever received?


----------



## mentos_007

a kid tald me that he is from police and they have just found a 30kg of drugs in my basement and they kindly ask me to go down to be arrested :/

have you ever considered studying abroad?


----------



## ferny

I considered going over to America and coaching football (soccer). Does that count?

Why didn't the supermarket have any French Mustard?


----------



## Alison

Because you live in England, it would be expensive to buy imported French Mustard :mrgreen: 

Will I get a good offer this week?


----------



## leewald

Depends on What?


Why does Bugs Bunny walk around naked but when he jumps into a swimming pool he wears a swimsuit?


----------



## jstuedle

Its a rubber suit, don't want to get his fur wet.

Have you ever concidered shooting (a camera) in a war zone?


----------



## jstuedle

Allison, I see you have a boys and a girls name picked out. But what is they are both one or the other? (just had to be asked, he he he)


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> I considered going over to America and coaching football (soccer). Does that count?
> 
> Why didn't the supermarket have any French Mustard?



Because french food is crap, and they've done nothing to contribute to European agriculture. 

(sorry, had to)





> Have you ever concidered shooting (a camera) in a war zone?



The thought has crossed my mind, but never seriously entertained the idea. 


How much sh!t should I take from my jerkface co-worker, and what should my revenge be before I leave this hell hole and get another job?


----------



## jstuedle

Do something you love, then its not work. (is that an answer? we have all been there)

If you could live in another time, when?


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Do something you love, then its not work. (is that an answer? we have all been there)
> 
> If you could live in another time, when?




1920's.  not sure why...I've just always been facsinated with that era.  

Ya think the arrogant @sshole will be mad if I delete all his bookmarks and change all the computer settings the day before I leave?

Edit...just thought of a better idea...how bout I REPLACE all his bookmarks (keep the names the same) with nasty PORN sites????


----------



## ferny

The future. It'd be cool to die by the Sun exploding. That why I'd know pretty much the eintire history of man (if we haven't buggered off to some other planet). It'd be cool to go out with a bang to.


edit - sneaked in just before me there Corry. 


> Ya think the arrogant @sshole will be mad if I delete all his bookmarks and change all the computer settings the day before I leave?


Who cares? You won't be there to find out. Change his homepage to some manky porn site. Or a site with hundreds of pop-ups which fill the screen. 

When will this thread die? Die thread, die! 
Sorry, wanted to do that before anyone else. :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle

Never. (did I really type that)

We know how Ferny wants it, all others. If you could choose the way you will "go", how would you?


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Never. (did I really type that)
> 
> We know how Ferny wants it, all others. If you could choose the way you will "go", how would you?



In my sleep, painlessly, and before my signifigant other 'goes'.  That's a sorrow I don't think I could handle.  

Should I place a thumbtack, tack up on CB 'poo-face' Sauer's chair?


----------



## jstuedle

YES, UP, but only a tack.
(that is an answer and a question all-in-one)


----------



## ferny

*A*?!?!?! Why one? And no, don't do it. Put superglue on it instead. Lots of it. 
I went to school with a boy who sat on drawing pins (your thumb tacks). Poured a whole box on there and sat on them. :crazy:

Last time you had a nightmare?


----------



## jstuedle

Just now, thinking of that whole box of tacks.

(The but only a tack. was supposed to be only a tack? Sorry, fat fingers.)

Can you do the super glue thing and not be identified?


----------



## jstuedle

> Can you do the super glue thing and not be identified?


 
Guess not huh?

Try another one. 
Would you feel comfortable working as a war correspondent in a country where you did not speak the language?


----------



## Alison

Would I feel comfortable? No, not without someone I trusted with me an an interpreter. 



			
				jstuedle said:
			
		

> Allison, I see you have a boys and a girls name picked out. But what is they are both one or the other? (just had to be asked, he he he)



If you are stating we need to have names picked out for *twins * I refuse to listen. Despite the fact the the home doppler picks up what appears to be two distinct heartbeats now, at different rates I just like to assume that our child (singular) is an over acheiver and can somehow accomplish this feat on their own. 

Now onto the next question: How many interviews can you conduct in one day before you start to forget what people told you and they blur into one candidate?


----------



## jstuedle

One. (Alzheimer's)

What is the longest you ever stayed in one location to get THE shot?


----------



## photogoddess

4 hours


How long until Corry goes postal on her rotten A$$ co-worker and puts razor blades in his keyboard? :twisted:


----------



## jstuedle

Soon.

Can we get video of that?


----------



## Corry

Good idea Goddess!  And I'm dusting off the video cam now.  

When I go to college (I'm talking to a coucelor TOMMORROW!!!) What should I study? :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle

photojournalism

Full time or part?


----------



## spiralout

No time!

For any current or previous college students, how many times have/did you change your major?


----------



## danalec99

None

Toblerone or Lindt?


----------



## Andrea K

lindt


what's the slowest shutter speed you can shoot without a tripod? 


p.s. mine is now 1/3s since the new lens!!!


----------



## jstuedle

24mm 1/15, 50mm 1/30, 105mm 1/90, 300mm 1/200, 400mm, 1/250. No VR/IS.

If shooting Digital, are you happy with B&W print results?


----------



## Andrea K

i dont print photos

what kind of music do you like to listen to?


----------



## jstuedle

Classic Rock - mid 60s - mid 70s

The last time you "wet" printed B&W.


----------



## darin3200

30 minutes ago

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Andrea K

either if they are iced and have lots of sugar added

where's your favorite place to get a cup of coffee?


----------



## jstuedle

Home

Have you wet printed color, when?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

College. I also hand-lined E-6.

What's the biggest thing you've ever eaten?



(Don't even go there, girls...)


----------



## jstuedle

(the mind does wander........)  3 lb. Steak about '74.

How long will film be around?


----------



## vixenta

Until the day comes when digital catches up on the quality film produces.
That is the type of film you meant right? RIGHT?!

whats your most cherished memory? (it could be anytime)


----------



## jstuedle

(I think you will find the latest generation digital from Nikon and Canon have past film on all fronts)

The day our first daughter was born. I was in the delivery room with all three kids.

Do you prefer a night on the town, or an evening relaxing by the fire?


----------



## mentos_007

evening by the fire 
It's safer here 

coca cola or pepsi?


----------



## Calliope

Coke...

Most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Xmetal

Walking out of the shower with a towel wrapped around me, my grandparents are standing outside the bathroom - I try to make a quick dash to the bedroom, the towel falls off and my grandfather shouts "snake!!!" 

Q: Corona or Heineken?


----------



## Andrea K

too young for that shtuff


what's your favorite animal?


----------



## jstuedle

Parrots, blue and gold macaws or cockatoos

What is the favorite thing your favorite animal does?


----------



## Karalee

Scurry across the floor like shes trying to get a rat
(shes a westie, so its in her genes)

Popcorn: butter or no butter?


----------



## scoob

butter.

whats your favorite horror movie?


----------



## Alison

The Shining

What is the worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## photogoddess

Master of Disguise



What is the camera of your dreams?


----------



## jstuedle

D2X with a 200-400 VR.

What are you most afraid of?


----------



## photo gal

Success.


What is your favorite song?


----------



## minew_m

"The Quiet Place" by In Flames


What did you eat for supper?


----------



## scoob

Chicken.


What is the most favorite shirt of yours?


----------



## Xmetal

West Coast Choppers


Manual Shaver or Electric Shaver?


----------



## jstuedle

Don't shave. Trim a beard once every week or two.

Do blonds have more fun?


----------



## photogoddess

Dunno - I'm a brunette. 



What thing that you own is most important to you?


----------



## jstuedle

My Nikon collection

How many brands of SLR have you owned? and own now?


----------



## mentos_007

1. zenit 12xp only and I still use it 

how long has it been since you took your camera and shot something?


----------



## Xmetal

Last Friday


Do you own a games console? (Xbox, PS2, etc)


----------



## Meysha

PS2, PS1, I also won a Nintendo 64 but sold it coz I hated it.

How many cards are in your wallet that you _don't_ use?


----------



## vixenta

None, i'm fairly simple and only have cards that i will use 

Whats the best halloween costume you've ever worn?


----------



## jstuedle

Bull in a china shop.

Is this threat dieing?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Not if I can help it!

Stay up or sleep?


----------



## scoob

stay up

go for a walk or go for a run?


----------



## photogoddess

Go for a walk


What kind of mischief will Hertz get into today since it's his birthday?


----------



## photo gal

God only knows!


Are you able to keep a secret?


----------



## scoob

yes.


if you found a crap load of money on the street would you turn it in or just have fun with it?


----------



## JonMikal

turn it in and hope for a huge reward 


how much is a "crap load' of money?


----------



## scoob

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000X2


if you went to blockbuster, which movie would you rent??


----------



## photogoddess

The Stepford Wives



If you could see any band live, which band would it be?


----------



## Traci

The Beatles   

What's you favorite shoe brand?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Adidas!

If not photography, then what?


----------



## photogoddess

horses 



Gold or Silver?


----------



## photo gal

neither!



Do you dream in color?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Yep! and I think it's Velvia 

What's your favorite "straight-to-video" movie :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey

mary kate and ashley olsen--the whole collection.


if you were put on death row, what would your last meal be?


----------



## clarinetJWD

The guard 

How many houseplants do you have (fake ones count! and wow, I'm random today)?


----------



## photogoddess

None! We're minimalists and I've got a severe black thumb. 



If you could be reincarnated as an animal, what animal would it be?


----------



## MDowdey

is a ladies bicycle seat an animal? just kidding...

probably a eagle.


how about inanimate objects? what would you be incarnated into?


----------



## photo gal

A bathtub!  It's one of my favorite inanimate objects......


one ply or two?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Four ply at the very least.


Plain or scented?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Plain.

Plains or Planes?


----------



## MDowdey

plains. 


stripes or polka dots?


----------



## photo gal

Plain, scented gets complicated!


Do you remember the name of the first person you kissed?


----------



## photo gal

I guess I lagged on that last one!


Stripes


Do you own a gun?


----------



## MDowdey

katie hunt, and yes i own a gun


do you remember your first embarrassing moment?


----------



## photo gal

Yes!  A guy from 6th grade camp paid one of the girls to take a picture of me in the shower.  She did and then silly me chased after her!


Buttons or zippers?


----------



## MDowdey

buttons. zippers get things caught in them that shouldnt be...


velcro or tape?


----------



## Traci

Velcro...

Beans or rice?


----------



## scoob

rice


who has the best fries, mcdonalds, burgerking, or wendys, etc.?


----------



## Traci

McDonald's by far

Ketchup or ranch for fries?


----------



## photogoddess

Ketchup. Ranch for onion rings. 



Are you going to do anything fun this week?


----------



## scoob

umm. i guess so.


energizer or duracell?


----------



## clarinetJWD

duracell, that bunny is way too annoying...

Rachmaninov or Prokofiev? (If you don't know what I'm talking about, shame on you , and books or movies)


----------



## clarinetJWD

I think I killed the thread.  whoops...


----------



## photogoddess

Rachmaninov :mrgreen:



Diet or regular coke?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Yay it lives!!!
Diet, the sugar is kind of weird

What is your favorite kind of chocalate chip cookie?


----------



## scoob

i think the question is which isn't my fav. chocolate chip cookie.


go to the moon, go to the core?


----------



## leewald

the core of the moon.


should I eat this bowl of "stuff" that I have never tried and doesn't look edible but the carton says it is?


----------



## photogoddess

Sure, why not! 




Are you going to use your camera this week?


----------



## photo gal

absolutely!


honor or integrity?


----------



## MDowdey

honor. always honor.


respectful or boasting?


----------



## photogoddess

respectful



nice or not?


----------



## MDowdey

nice...sometimes. truthful...all the time.


quiet or loud?


----------



## photogoddess

Mostly quiet... emphasis on mostly. 



margarita or daiquiri


----------



## MDowdey

virginal blood. i mean virgin daquiri!!!!!!!


Ying or yang?


----------



## photogoddess

Yang



East or West?


----------



## MDowdey

east.

man boobs or cankles?


----------



## photogoddess

Ewwwww - neither! 



Love or money?


----------



## MDowdey

making love on money 

no, love.


fortune or glory?

for extra bonus points, what movie is that from?


----------



## photogoddess

Glory fades and you can't eat it so, definitely fortune. (no idea what movie)



Indoor or outdoor sports?


----------



## photo gal

Indoor!!!

light or dark?


----------



## photogoddess

Dark



Candy or Ice Cream


----------



## MDowdey

ice cream

the movie was indiana jones and the temple of doom.


sandals or shoes?


----------



## JonMikal

shoes


swing set or sliding board?


----------



## Alison

Swings (mainly because I've not heard the term sliding board, is that just a slide?)

Do you call the little bits of candy on top of ice cream sprinkles or jimmies?


----------



## LittleMan

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Swings (mainly because I've not heard the term sliding board, is that just a slide?)
> 
> Do you call the little bits of candy on top of ice cream sprinkles or jimmies?


sprinkles

Are you a perfectionist or... the opposite...


----------



## JonMikal

perfectionist


talk or listen


----------



## photogoddess

Listen. You always learn more that way. :mrgreen:



Bahamas or the Alps?


----------



## JonMikal

alps


atlantic or pacific coast


----------



## MDowdey

the alps. a good solid set of "c" cups works just fine too 

at home or outside?


----------



## MDowdey

dammit too quick jon


----------



## graigdavis

outside!

Ham & swiss or Ham & Cheddar?


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> dammit too quick jon


 
:greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey

ham and swiss!!!!


milkshake or smoothie?


----------



## JonMikal

milkshake


hair on a guys back or not


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> milkshake
> 
> 
> hair on a guys back or not



NOT

If you won 11 million dollars, but could only keep 1 million of it, how would you divide up/give away the rest of it?

(since when was this an either or thread?  I thought it was an ask questions thread!)


----------



## Alison

Too quick for me Corry!

I would help out friends and family and start an educational assistance program to help people who want to further their education.

Favorite kind of soup?


----------



## MDowdey

broccoli and cheddar, and corry:i would give it to my 10 closest friends.


what is your favorite color?


----------



## JonMikal

green


who is this core 17 chick anyway?


----------



## Xmetal

WRC Blue








What's your fave cocktail?


----------



## Xmetal

Damn you Jon!!  beat me to it


----------



## JonMikal

well, you should definitely leave that in....awesome shot!


----------



## Corry

Yeah, who IS that Core_17 chick?


----------



## Artemis

Corry is part of my imagination...

What do you actually KNOW about me?  thatll get yah wondering...


----------



## JonMikal

you appear to be a very charming young man but i could be wrong

what do you know about me?


----------



## Artemis

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you appear to be a very charming young man but i could be wrong
> 
> what do you know about me?



You appear to be a very charming young adult but maybe im wrong?

What do we actually know about corry?


----------



## Xmetal

Jon, you're a fine American gentleman from Washington DC. 


What is a 'Sophomore' thingy? (sp)


----------



## JonMikal

damn xmetal


----------



## Corry

Artemis said:
			
		

> You appear to be a very charming young adult but maybe im wrong?
> 
> What do we actually know about corry?




She's a freak.


Again I'll ask the question...

Does Chase really exist? Who IS that man behind the curtain over there?


----------



## JonMikal

now, we're posting like mad dogs...overlapping


----------



## JonMikal

i like freak, hello Corry


----------



## JonMikal

back to the game:

we'll never know who chase is

what time is it in your world?


----------



## Corry

Time to slack off on my work.

What are the winning lotto numbers for today?


----------



## Artemis

core_17 said:
			
		

> Time to slack off on my work.
> 
> What are the winning lotto numbers for today?



1 2 3 4 5 6     7

If you had 1 mil to spend on tpf, what would you buy?


----------



## Xmetal

JonMikal said:
			
		

> back to the game:
> 
> we'll never know who chase is
> 
> what time is it in your world?



Wednesday 20th of July, 2:22am and my eyelids are getting heavy.


----------



## Artemis

Thats it metal, go back to a post way before the others...


----------



## Xmetal

First things first, Dan.


----------



## Artemis

Xmetal said:
			
		

> First things first, Dan.



:er:


----------



## Xmetal

One for the Americans...

What's 'Sophomore Year' (if there is such a thing)


----------



## Jeff Canes

Q: If you had 1 mil to spend on tpf, what would you buy?
A: Canons for all Nikon users     

Q: What's 'Sophomore Year'
A: The second year of a 4-year high school or collage       


Q: Hot dogs, hamburgers or both


----------



## scoob

both


sofa or recliner?


----------



## jstuedle

Q: If you had 1 mil to spend on tpf, what would you buy?
A: Canons for all Nikon users 
A whole bunch of Nikon gear, and I would NOT share with Canon users, they don't have a clue what they are missing!   

 sofa or recliner? 
Recliner

Chips or cookies?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Depends on what kind of chips and what kind of cookies...

If you had to drink one thing for the rest of your life, never being able to drink anything but that...what would it be?


----------



## Traci

Cookies!

Darnit!

Diet Coke

Do you were a watch?


----------



## MDowdey

Traci said:
			
		

> Do you wear a watch?



nope, no ones bought me one yet 


do you wear underwear 100% of the time?


----------



## jstuedle

Ice water.
Yup, old Timex.
Yea, briefs
(Too much information)

If you lived on the beach, would you always be barefoot?


----------



## Traci

Nope, my feet are too sensitive.

Ocean breeze or mountain air?


----------



## jstuedle

Breez.

Van. or Choc.


----------



## MDowdey

vanilla


BMW or MERCEDES?


----------



## jstuedle

Mercury Grand Marquis.

Foreign or domestic?


----------



## MDowdey

foreign.

wine or beer?


----------



## jstuedle

Wine, never beer!

Dress or casual?


----------



## Traci

Casual

Favorite day?


----------



## MDowdey

friday!!!


favorite time of year?


----------



## Traci

June, my birthday!

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## jstuedle

Fish.

most liked sport


----------



## Traci

Softball

Snow or water skiing?


----------



## Nikon Fan

No skiing at all...to easy to break myself 

What shampoo do you prefer?


----------



## MDowdey

anything with built in conditioner, but lately its been a bar of soap.


ribbed for her pleasure?...or extra sensitive for your pleasure?
haha, sorry i had to spice it up.


----------



## jstuedle

Neither for her pleasure. (married 32 years)

Do you for her pleasure of yours?


----------



## MDowdey

always her pleasure, whether thats playing board games or painting her toe nails, always for her pleasure 


would you die for someone else?


----------



## jstuedle

In a heartbeat. Those close to me have made sacrifices on my behalf, I would do the same and more for them.

How many TRUE friends doo you have?


----------



## vixenta

Yes, but only if i knew them.

What one things makes you happy?


----------



## vixenta

awww you beat me to it jstuedle ...still good excuse for another post :mrgreen:

Now the next lucky person has two questions


----------



## jstuedle

Being at home with Cathy, the grandkids at THERE home, and some soft music playing. A little red wine and relaxing on the floor by the fire.

How many TRUE friends do you have?

Male or female?


----------



## jstuedle

Wow, that must be a hard one! ....................  Two!


----------



## photogoddess

male or female what? I'm female. 




Are you happy with your life?


----------



## jstuedle

The questions were:
1)How many true friends do you have.
2) M or F?

Yes, I'm happy, been worse and could be better. Life is too short to sweat the small stuff.

I revert back to my last two questions.


----------



## Corry

Honestly not sure how many true friends I have.  My definition of a true friend is continually changing as I realize those I thought were true friends really aren't.  For the moment though, I'll say 3, one of them being my boyfriend, then the other two, one is a guy and one is a girl. (is that what you were asking?)


----------



## jstuedle

Yes, I being older than most on the forum am just making simple observations. I have been told on 3 occasions I would not be leaving the hospital. I thought I had a lot of good friends. Through it all, only my Cathy has been by my side. I think that is one had a truly significant other, they are most likely to be your only true friend. At times, even they won't be there. If you have one, then you are truly lucky. Keep them and be there for them in there time of need.

Enough yucky stuff, your turn.


----------



## clarinetJWD

What question are we supposed to ba answering?


----------



## jstuedle

I thought I would leave it up to cory, she answered my question, but did not ask one. The balls in your court cory.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Corry? can you hear us?


----------



## Corry

Whoops! Sorry!

Um...now for a question...um...uh...

..why is it that even when DOZENS of people tell someone the SAME thing, they STILL can't get it through their head?


----------



## scoob

hard headed


if you hit someone on the road and made them crash... run off or stay?


----------



## Traci

Stay and help.

Strawberry or grape jelly?


----------



## photo gal

Jam!  Strawberry!


Are you opinionated?


----------



## photogoddess

Duh! 



Coffee or tea?


----------



## danalec99

Tea

apples or mangoes?


----------



## photo gal

mangos!


now or later?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> now or later?


NOW! (I feel this when I'm looking at cameras in the store) :er:

Telephone or Instant Messaging?


----------



## photogoddess

Depends on if I _really_ want to talk to someone or not. 



Artificial or natural lighting?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Depends on if I _really_ want to talk to someone or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial or natural lighting?


natural... 

Carpet, wood, or tile flooring for your livingroom?

btw photogoddess, I sent you a pm about those photog books... still haven't heard back from you.


----------



## danalec99

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Carpet, wood, or tile flooring for your livingroom?


Wood

Superman or Spiderman?


----------



## Calliope

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Superman or Spiderman?


 
Superman (or superwoman in my case)...

What's your middle name?


----------



## Artemis

Spiderman, he has dress sense, none of this pants on the outside buisness.

Me or Pierce brossnon...(SP?)


----------



## Artemis

Calliope said:
			
		

> Superman (or superwoman in my case)...
> 
> What's your middle name?



To answer the above...no one knows my middle name


----------



## LittleMan

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Wood
> 
> Superman or Spiderman?


woah.... 3 people posted before I did... :shock:


----------



## JonMikal

Michael

is this thread gonna turn into another 'word association'?


----------



## Artemis

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Michael
> 
> is this thread gonna turn into another 'word association'?



Yes


 Me or Pierce brossnon...(SP?)


----------



## Traci

You Arty, cuz you are the MAN!

Do you listen to music everyday?


----------



## mygrain

Nope.

Where the hell is my avatar?


----------



## Traci

M.I.A.

What's your favorite popsicle flavor?


----------



## mygrain

red...no green.

what is your least favorite part of yer body?


----------



## Traci

Cool avatar mygrain!

My toes!

What color is your hair?


----------



## photogoddess

reddish brown (just ignore the gray ones  )



What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> reddish brown (just ignore the gray ones  )
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have for lunch today?



Pasta from yesturdays dinner...

Where was your first kiss?


----------



## Calliope

On my lips  

favorite part of your body?


----------



## photo gal

On a boat.  It was a whale watching field trip.  4th grade!


Do you read the funny pages?


----------



## photo gal

ok I'll go again.  

My brain.

and I'll repeat,


Do you read the funny pages?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Of course! 

Who doesn't?


----------



## jstuedle

Me


----------



## jstuedle

Why would you?


----------



## clarinetJWD

It's a good, thought provoking read in the middle of all those words :lmao:

Rain, snow, sleet, hail, hurricaine, or tornado?


----------



## Artemis

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> It's a good, thought provoking read in the middle of all those words :lmao:
> 
> Rain, snow, sleet, hail, hurricaine, or tornado?



Snow, althought I like rain and hail....id like to know what a hurricaine and a tornado feels like...


----------



## Nikon Fan

Is that your ? Arty what does it feel like?  I hope so cuz here's my answer...stand in your shower and spin around really really fast in a circle...then multiply that by 50...that's probably what it feels like.  I've been in tornados...but nothing happened except lots o wind and rain.

What's your favorite cheese?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Pepper Jack

Who wants to go shooting with me?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Pepper Jack
> 
> Who wants to go shooting with me?


I would love to

If you had all the money in the world would you buy me a camera?


----------



## jstuedle

Sure, a Nikon. 

What is your favorite lend?


----------



## LittleMan

I have no idea what a lend is...... but my favorite color is blue... 

Why are there so many different oppinions?


----------



## Andrea K

I think that's such a stupid question! (jk jk...there are so many opinions because there are so many people)

why can people be so rude?


----------



## jstuedle

lens, lens. I have fat fingers.....hit the key next to the s. suposed to be lenS.


----------



## photogoddess

So far, my Sigma 17-35 f2.8 (mounted on my Canon A2) but that's prolly because I haven't had time to use my L glass yet. :mrgreen:


Wine or liquor???


----------



## Nikon Fan

Blah, neither...Coke or Mt. Dew

Favorite movie of the summer?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Either Star Wars Ep. III or Batman Begins.  Both unexpected, but very good.

Can anyone think of a question?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Batman beats star wars any day of the week  

Isn't that a question?


----------



## Xmetal

All day every day, even in my sleep.


What car do you own?


----------



## jstuedle

2004 maroon Mercury Grand Marquis.


What is the favorite car you have or do own/owned?


----------



## Andrea K

my '95 bmw 530i...love this thing :hug:: , learned how to drive stick shift on it 

do you have a name for your car?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes I call it Ford Ranger 

What are you going to be doing in 27 mins?


----------



## clarinetJWD

I was hitting "snooze!"  I love having Fridays off!

And back to cars, what is your dream car?


----------



## MDowdey

aston martin v12 vanquish.

call me handsome rob.


what is your worst fear?


----------



## Traci

Never falling in love.

Why are all the good men already married?


----------



## jstuedle

Most are, some to the wrong gal. A few are out there, keep look'in.

Why is love so damn hard?


----------



## tempra

We get complaints if it's not 

should I take the kids camping in the morning?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Sure you should  

What is your favorite type of gum?


----------



## photogoddess

Extra Wildberry Frost.



Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## MDowdey

yes, multiple ones.

do you have any  scars?


----------



## Alison

I have two, one on my hand from slicing it instead of the pepper and other on my left wrist. I went to open the backdoor and put my hand through the glass (it was the original glass from like 1917 and very, very thin). They weren't able to stitch it so it's all funky shaped.

What's the best way to stay cool in the heat when a/c isn't an option?


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> What's the best way to stay cool in the heat when a/c isn't an option?




an ice pack, cold pillows, and a strong fan.

whats the best place to kiss someone?


----------



## photogoddess

Edit (damn you guys are  quick)... anywhere they like to be kissed 



Do you have any piercings?


----------



## MDowdey

my ears are pierced twice on both sides. closed up though. i looked like a pirate.

do you have any deep dark secrets?


----------



## mygrain

yes...but i 'd have to kill you if i told you.

have you ever eaten a booger?


----------



## MDowdey

yes, just last week!


have you ever eaten something on a dare?


----------



## mygrain

yes...a pill found in a couch at a rave. it was a mistake. i dont recommend doing it. though it was a double dog dare and im no puss-e!!!

have you ever eaten a bug?


----------



## Alison

Yes, a sandwich that got covered in a very tasty iced latte for $5 if I remember correctly. 

Where would your dream vacation be?


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Yes, a sandwich that got covered in a very tasty iced latte for $5 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Where would your dream vacation be?




hahaha..i remember that!!!!


dream vacation...Big bear mountain with a female and lots of hot cocoa!


whats the worst thing you have ever done on a dare?


----------



## mygrain

mygrain said:
			
		

> yes...a pill found in a couch at a rave. it was a mistake. i dont recommend doing it. though it was a double dog dare and im no puss-e!!!
> 
> have you ever eaten a bug?


i repeat myself


----------



## clarinetJWD

Most people eat hundreds of bugs while they sleep (I'm dead serious)

What's your favorite book?


----------



## vixenta

Anything thats by Harlen Coben, but that changes by month or whatever 

If you could go through time, past or future, what year and where would you go?


----------



## Alison

Ohhhh! Vixenta I love Coben's stuff. For my birthday my Dad went to a book signing and got me a personalized autography on his latest work....best gift I ever got!

On to your question, that's hard! I would like to watch Georgia O'Keeffe paint.

Have you ever walked out of a movie?


----------



## photogoddess

Nope but fell asleep in the middle of one once. Some horrible flick in the 80s with Demi Moore in it. 



What is your middle name?


----------



## jstuedle

Michael

Have you ever been asked to leave a public place. Movie, concert, eating establishment?


----------



## photogoddess

Yup! Got my butt tossed out of the DMV once. 



What's your favorite candy?


----------



## JonMikal

herseys choc


generic or brand name drugs


----------



## photogoddess

I don't care as long as they work. 



What is the wildest thing you've done?


----------



## JonMikal

joined TPF


what's the dumbest thing you've done?


----------



## photogoddess

Married a guy that I knew cheated on his first wife but believed that he'd never do it to me. 



What is your favorite dinner?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The one someone else buys me


How many pairs of shoes do you have?


----------



## photogoddess

I have too many shoes but they are all "for" a specific purpose. 



What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## clarinetJWD

One of those chocolate chip cookie bar, caramel, iced cream, chocolate syrup creations at Chili's

What's your favorite story to tell


----------



## vixenta

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Ohhhh! Vixenta I love Coben's stuff.


yay! Do you like John Grisham too? I think i've got everyone of those two authors books, they are indeed great writers, and i'm glad i've met another person, who has great taste 



> For my birthday my Dad went to a book signing and got me a personalized autography on his latest work....best gift I ever got!


:hail: You're so lucky! I used to interpret in a huge book warehouse, so i met alot of famous authors including Cecelia Ahern, Jenny Maxwell, and even a gardener, who seems to have thought writing novels was a good thing to do, Alan Titchmarsh, never anyone who i actually wanted to mee though.

Okay question time - Hmm, its really simple, but i always am such a sucker for chocolate cake. I like other things too, but thats generally what i'd pick if i had the choice :mrgreen:

Do you forgive easily?


----------



## Traci

Not so much, but I think it really depends on the situation.

What's your favorite Margarita flavor?


----------



## kelox

Depends, if I'm with the other half-let it rip and hope everyone thinks it was her, if alone hold it in and pray.


Which do you prefer, Mac(big smile) or Windows(fill in emotion here)?

Seems I missed an rntire page, sorry.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Windows.  It's more stable these days, and Mac has gotten so counter-intuitive.  Only 1 way to do anything...

I'll go back to my last question, since it wasn't answered... What's your favorite story to tell?


----------



## hobbes28

About the time I made the perfect shaped paperclip for discharging at a co-worker when I worked third shift.  A customer walked in so I had to delay the launch so I was lamenting in the perfectly created weapon of mine and it slipped out of my fingers and hit said customer in the head from 30-40 feet away at the beer cooler.  I almost had an accident in my pants right there.  It was great...and my favorite story.

Where would you like to be with photography?


----------



## kelox

I would like to be at a point where I don't second or third guess myself on almost every shot. I need to just take the shot then be able to walk away. It would make my life easier, not thinking about a pic I took last week. That's why I haven't posted more than I have. I love photography, but just don't feel my stuff is good enough for eyes outside the family. They tell me to stop worrying, and I know that is the thing to do, but boy it is hard to do.


----------



## JonMikal

do you have a question kelox?


----------



## kelox

Oh, yes. sorry about that.

If you could have any super power which would you choose?


----------



## jstuedle

To fly!

How many times have you been made to laugh, and blown a drink from your nose?


----------



## JonMikal

never, i find nothing humorous :greenpbl: 


does anyone believe i just lied?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Everyone   Especially after looking at your title 

It's Friday night.  Shouldn't we be doing something better than this silly thread? :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes we should...but we aren't...

What are you watching right now?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Well, I was playing Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory on my computer, but now it's Spin City.

Well, why aren't we all doing something better!?


----------



## Nikon Fan

For me, lack of something better to do...except to talk to you of course Joe   

Same, question to whoever replies, why aren't you doing something better?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

What on Earth could be better than doing this?



What would you do instead if Photography had never been invented?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Well, probably spend more time practicing the clarinet (I should be doing that anyways...)
btw, Hertz, your new title cracked me up 

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Andrea K

11 pm

what time do you usually wake up?


----------



## hobbes28

5 AM.

What is your favorite breakfast?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Champagne and strawberries



What is your least favourite chore?


----------



## lizheaemma

Cleaning my van!
Really hard with three young when you live on a busy street!

What's your favorite cereal?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Me Lucky Charms  

What is your favorite smell?


----------



## mygrain

somethin bakin'

is your cup half empty or half full and why?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Half full, cuz I only filled it up half way in the first place...

Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## mygrain

no. but i do like green eggs and spam! (BTW greatcup answer!)

how many muscles does a cat have in it's ear?


----------



## Xmetal

awww....A couple! 

What's the longest you've stayed awake for?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

52 hours and 17 minutes. Don't ask how - work it out.



How often do you clean your teeth?


----------



## mygrain

3 times a day. mornin, noon, and bed time.

what is the longest word that can be typed on a keyboard using just one row of keys?


----------



## Nikon Fan

adlfjaldfjadsjflajsdfjasdjfa;sdjfjasldjfal;sdjflkjasdlk;jfalk;sdfjaklsdjkfl;ajsdlkfjlsdjflaksjdflajsdfkdjsflsjdfljsdlfjsljdflsjdlfjslfjlsjdfjsdlfjsldjflsdjflsfjlsjdfjsldjflsdjflsjdfljdlfjsljdfljljafljadfljaldjflasdkfjasldkfjasldkfjasldkfjalsdkjfkkdjfkdlalkdfjladkfjaldfjaljflajsdflajsdfjla

Couldn't resist  

What color are your walls painted?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Various shades of something. Often many different ones in one room. I must finish decorating...



If you had a magic wish that allowed you to ban one thing - what would it be and why?




			
				eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> adlfjaldfjadsjflajsdfjasdjfa;sdjfjasldjfal;sdjflkjasdlk;jfalk;sdfjaklsdjkfl;ajsdlkfjlsdjflaksjdflajsdfkdjsflsjdfljsdlfjsljdflsjdlfjslfjlsjdfjsdlfjsldjflsdjflsfjlsjdfjsldjflsdjflsjdfljdlfjsljdfljljafljadfljaldjflasdkfjasldkfjasldkfjasldkfjalsdkjfkkdjfkdlalkdfjladkfjaldfjaljflajsdflajsdfjla


You spelt it wrong - you missed out the 15th 'a' between 'f' and 'l'.
Use the spell checker next time.


----------



## Corry

In the room I'm in they look white, but I'm told it's actually a super super super light rose.  

Who will win the world series this year?

EDIT: too slow. 

magic wish to ban one thing in the world?  I'd ban hatred.  shouldn't really need an explanation. 

refer to my above question.


----------



## Alison

The Red Sox....(a girl can dream)

From Aubrey: Why is it called "taking a pee" when you are actually leaving something, not taking it?


----------



## Artemis

Cause when you go, it goes PPSSSTTTT, so your taking the P away from the end sound?

Am I too cooool for schoool?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Of course...

Why does Arty's pee sound funny?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Because he is British and they all make funny noises (in a good way, do not what to offend anyone)

 And answering Cores World Series question:  white sox, so Core would you pull for them or the nl winner

Someone is downloading Nik Photo Efex off my computer, estimated time is 2 hours, should in turn my computer off and **** them up


----------



## photogoddess

No - because that would be mean. 



Does Jeff _REALLY_ shoot candids because he's uneducated about lighting?


----------



## Jeff Jarboe

Yes maam, his light skill are very poor, more that 15 years ago he decide to focus on composition over light, and now he can not figure out how to switch the camera from programmable mode, with older cameras he guess about lighting, brackets and shots a ton of film. Then pick out the best.  Some have said the this second approach is not a good form of photographer

How many login TPF login do you have?


----------



## vixenta

you mean how many nicknames? if so just one.

Whats the best thing about the weekend?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Better movies on tv 

What's your favorite photo by a famous photographer? (post a pic if you want)


----------



## darin3200

James Nachtwey pics from Chechnya, 







Incandescent or fluorescent?


----------



## lizheaemma

Incandescent for regular use and for plants.

how many house plants have you killed?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I hate plants so the answer is 0, b/c I never have them to start with...


Who's your favorite band?


----------



## Jeff Canes

The Band

    What is the best part about Monday?


----------



## photogoddess

5 o'clock 



If you could have any one thing, what would it be?


----------



## Corry

eternal happiness

Who else remembers when Jeff Canes made that other login name and why? And were you scratching your heads when you saw 'jeff jarboe' as the newest registered user?


----------



## photogoddess

I wasn't scratching my head really. Just wondering why he didn't just change his handle.



Have you ever been too drunk to type?


----------



## Xmetal

I've been well sloshed on neumerous occasions but I've never tried typing while drunk.


Have you ever been that drunk that you've thrown up everywhere?


----------



## vixenta

No, i only drink rarely, so when i do i get drunk easily, but never to the extent of being sick everywhere 

Whats the very last CD you bought or downloaded?


----------



## Xmetal

CD:  Sevendust - Home :twisted:

MP3: Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing


What's the last DVD you watched?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

House of Flying Daggers



Where were you when Kennedy was assasinated? (I'm still trying to track down the culprit - if you remember being on a grassy knoll, stay right where you are)


----------



## Xmetal

The Book Depository. :twisted:


Where were you when Man set foot on the moon?


----------



## Corry

Floating in space, not yet existing.


Should throw all my stuff away, or pack it up and ask my parents to store it in order to make room for my boyfriend?


----------



## mygrain

I say throw yer parents away, pack up your boy friend and have the house to your self.

why is it impossible to sneeze with your eyes open?


----------



## JonMikal

you have a duct that directly connects your nasalies to your eyes.  the pressure of the sneeze would blow your eyes out of their sockets.


ever seen anyone walk like mygrains avatar?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Me when I'm drunk - apparently.

If you sneezed and accidentaly blew your eyeballs out their sockets, would you blame yourself or Society?


----------



## mygrain

CRAP: not fast enough!!

Nope..but in college there was this dude that thought he was James Dean (dressed and even looked liek him) and we would wait for him in teh parking lot to watch him walk to class. His girlfriend would walk behind him carrying his books while he strutted across the grove with a leather jacket tossed over his shoulder. It was really really funny. We later found out his name and Oh man it added it the splender of it all...I will not tell you his who name for his and my protection but it did have Christain Slater in it...and he wasn't the actor...I promise! LOL



SOCIETY!!! Those bastards!

How long can snails sleep?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Two and a half inches maximum.




If all cats are black in the dark, why do they change colour when you turn the lights on?


----------



## JonMikal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Two and a half inches maximum.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Because Cats are mysterious...I'm just waiting for mine to claw my eyes out 

If you take a corncob into space and get close enough to the sun where you won't burn up, and throw the corncob out, will it turn into pop corn?


----------



## Corry

Sure hope so. There won't be much else to eat way out there.  


How hot does it have to be for the skin to melt off my face?


(and Mygrain, I don't live with my parents, they're just gonna store my stuff!)


----------



## clarinetJWD

As hot as it is here

What made you get into photography? (send links, pictures, whatever )


----------



## JonMikal

my parents "made' me, they beat me every night til i said OK (pictures aren't pretty)

how do you get fellow TPFers to send you sweets


----------



## Nikon Fan

Pay them  

How do you teach a man to cook for himself?


----------



## jstuedle

Quit cooking for him. Worked here.

Have you ever owned an exotic..........                pet?


----------



## photogoddess

Define exotic.  We have a leopard gecko and a ball python. Does that count? 



What is the first thing you're going to do tomorrow when you get to work?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Sweat like a beast...I umpire tball games and it's insanely hot here. 

What's your favorite memory?


----------



## mygrain

real ones...i hate plastic...oh wait you said memories...

who is your favorite fine artist? any medium applies.


----------



## JonMikal

when women would come running to the aid of a 'sweets' deprived man


can you bake brownies?


----------



## mygrain

sure i can...what color would you like? and do you like your with pine cones? my mom made them for me once...once. very crunchy.

will jon survive through the night? or will he make himself sick on raw brownie mix?


----------



## photogoddess

Yup - I can even bbq them in a pinch. 



If you could commit a crime and get away with it, would you?


----------



## mygrain

probably. 

why are squirrels so damn jittery?


----------



## jstuedle

No more jittery than that avitar.

How many "grains" are there in an ounce? (trick question for my  grain)


----------



## ferny

437.5. 


How is it possible to sweat all day and not smell, but some days wake up, smell fine, have a shower and then stink of BO? :scratch:
*goes for another wash*


----------



## Andrea K

ferny said:
			
		

> 437.5.
> 
> 
> How is it possible to sweat all day and not smell, but some days wake up, smell fine, have a shower and then stink of BO? :scratch:
> *goes for another wash*


 
well, when you were sweating all day you probably knew it would be hot so you put on deodarant, but when you took a shower (with hot water mind you) you figured you wouldnt sweat...but you did because it was hot water, but you had already washed all the deodarant off thus making yourself stink


what's your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Xmetal

Kaneda, from the anime flick: AKIRA


What's the total value of all your camera gear?


----------



## photogoddess

Not a clue. Prolly worth more than the rest of the items in our house though. 



What is your favorite kind of donut?


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Not a clue. Prolly worth more than the rest of the items in our house though.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite kind of donut?



Normal kind, think you guys call em Jelly donuts..

Whats your fav song by Weezer?


----------



## Xmetal

Island in the Sun :mrgreen:

McDonalds or Hungry Jacks (Burger King) ?


----------



## Nikon Fan

McDonalds!

Favorite thing to do in your free time?


----------



## Corry

Spend time with my boyfriend and relax, since it's rare for me to have time off.  


Do you think I would do well in the carreer field of social work/counseling? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison

Yes, I do!

What should I have for dinner? I have this craving for Ramen now


----------



## Corry

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Yes, I do!
> 
> What should I have for dinner? I have this craving for Ramen now



Shake n Bake Chicken!  Wait, that's what I'm having!  

How DELICIOUS is the Reeses Oreo Flurry that I'm about to eat going to be? (it's being delievered as we speak by dear mother)


----------



## Alison

Um, where can I obtain a reces oreo flurry? Is that a DQ item? I really need to know because I'll need to sample to give an accurate answer.


----------



## Nikon Fan

I believe it's actually a Mcdonalds item...oreo mcflurry, m&m mcflurry 

Do you think Alison will get her mcflurry?


----------



## Corry

Wrong, not a MCflurry..A FLURRY.  It's a local specialty, though I'm sure you can have one made in blizzard form at DQ, though it won't be quite as good!   Y'all just need to come visit me here in IL and I'll buy one for each and every one of you!

Yes, Alison will get her Flurry....as soon as she comes to visit me! 

What should I cook with my chicken tonight?

(and yes, the flurry was DEEEELICIOUS!)


----------



## Nikon Fan

POTATOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet the McFlurry tastes the same...you can get Oreo ones...if not close enough 

Do you snore?


----------



## Corry

I do when I'm sick or the air is really dry.  

What is the best way to stay cool on a boiling hot day like today?


----------



## Artemis

Turn your fan on "4" and set it up so it bounces of the wall (thats what I do when I sleep)


----------



## JonMikal

not go out

can anyone tell me why im heading out in this freakin heat for a walk?


----------



## Artemis

JonMikal said:
			
		

> not go out
> 
> can anyone tell me why im heading out in this freakin heat for a walk?



Cause your JonMikal, uberest photographer of them all.

Whatcha think of my clan?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Is this foreign computer talk again? 

Can I answer a question with a question?????? Huh?...can I?


----------



## mygrain

Yes but only on fridays.

Why do epson printers die after a years use?


----------



## JonMikal

cause they suck?


is it 110 in the shade anywhere else?


----------



## photogoddess

Yup - try Phoenix. Thank God it's a dry heat. 


What do you call your sweetie?


----------



## JonMikal

herseys


what do you call your exhusband?
(damn i edited it not thinking then you answered anyway, so i had to re-edited it)


----------



## photogoddess

Something that I probably shouldn't repeat here. 



What is your blood type?


----------



## JonMikal

O-


why do you ask?


----------



## photogoddess

Cause I'm O+ 


What do YOU call your ex?


----------



## JonMikal

blood sucking hooked nose waste of air pimple on the a** of mankind sorry excuse for a human being

why do you ask?


----------



## mygrain

because amanda made us.

Is amanda being demanding?


----------



## JonMikal

yes


who is Amanda?


----------



## photogoddess

JonMikal said:
			
		

> blood sucking hooked nose waste of air pimple on the a** of mankind sorry excuse for a human being


----------



## photogoddess

Amanda is the sister of Waldo (of Where's Waldo fame  )



Twinkies or Ho-ho's


----------



## JonMikal

i like ho's


mercedes or beamer


----------



## Xmetal

Beemer M3 CSL :twisted:

What Music are you currently listening to?


----------



## darin3200

Spoon - Gimme Fiction
(hey xmetal, i actually saw a parked M3 a couple months ago and have a picture )
Pen or Pencil?


----------



## Xmetal

Pen
(M3's a bit rare in your part of the world?)

AMD or Intel?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Intel

Morning, afternoon or evening person?


----------



## JonMikal

evening

clean shaven or beard


----------



## Corry

in the middle..SCRUFFY!

Subscribe to TPF or be cheap?


----------



## JonMikal

sub


where does being cheap get ya?


----------



## Corry

It'll get ya less girlfriends


----------



## Corry

Oh yeah...a question...



Why do I keep answering questions and then forgetting to ask one?


----------



## JonMikal

you have porn on your mind


where are you?


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you have porn on your mind
> 
> 
> where are you?



:shock:

On my way to JonMikals house to hurt him!    layball:


----------



## Corry

DAMMIT! Forgot the question again....



Which of the above avatars looks the most bad@ss?


----------



## JonMikal

what avatars?


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> DAMMIT! Forgot the question again....


 
thanks for confirming my hunch.


----------



## Corry

Er...emoticons...sorry.


----------



## JonMikal

none of them look bada**

is Hertz still waiting to be tucked in?


----------



## Corry

He's waiting for you to read him "goodnight moon"


Should I make pork chops or toasted ravs for dinner tonight?


----------



## JonMikal

whatever you decide, pls send a plate this way.


what are the sides?


----------



## danalec99

[thread hijack]



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> in the middle..SCRUFFY!
> 
> Subscribe to TPF or be cheap?


ouch... You sure there isn't an option between being cheap or sub? 

[/end hijack]


----------



## JonMikal

danalec99 said:
			
		

> You sure there isn't an option between being cheap or sub?


 
no, now go back to whatever you were doing before you rudely hijacked - we're talking FOOD here! :greenpbl: 


WHAT SIDES?????


----------



## Jeff Canes

left

How often do you over sleep?


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> no, now go back to whatever you were doing before you rudely hijacked - we're talking FOOD here! :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> WHAT SIDES?????




Probably peas and garlic bread...don't really have much else.


----------



## Corry

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> left
> 
> How often do you over sleep?



Not too often anymore, all the time when I was in school


Describe your dream home.


----------



## danalec99

core_17 said:
			
		

> Describe your dream home.


A beautifully ventilated house by the ocean/lake.

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## JonMikal

when or if?


are you having record breaking heat days too?


----------



## danalec99

JonMikal said:
			
		

> when or if?


haha! :thumbup:




> are you having record breaking heat days too?


I would not know for sure...

Do you snore?


----------



## JonMikal

i've been told but i've never heard it so i don't know for certain


last time you were at the ocean?


----------



## Alison

Too long, about a year

Have you ever read the book "All Quiet on the Western Front"? If so, did you enjoy it?


----------



## JonMikal

no but elton did a song about it


how often do you read?


----------



## Alison

A lot, both for school as well as for plesure. In the past 4 weeks I have read three novels for school and two for my own pleasure. 

Will I get my paper done in time for class tonight?


----------



## JonMikal

most definitely


what was the subject of your last composition?


----------



## Alison

A 7 step analysis of the book :Wild Swans". This one is on All Quiet on the Western Front  I also wrote a research paper on wedding & portrait photography

What are the chances that when I'm in MN next week it will be boling hot and nice in NH?


----------



## Andrea K

if you have my luck, the chances are pretty good


do you prefer this heat or the freezing winter?


----------



## Corry

This heat.  

Should I stop being grumpy to my boyfriend even though I have good reason to be grumpy?


----------



## JonMikal

today, i think you're grumpiness is really driven by your lack of sex, but i could be wrong...and i could be right judging from all your other references, but who knows 


do you think corry will make a sudden trip to dc soon?


----------



## terri

Yes.


Do you think Jon Mikal will be strangely MIA after Corry's DC visit?


----------



## Corry

Yes.

Have you seen my baseball bat and my crowbar?


----------



## jstuedle

i think you're grumpiness is really driven by your lack of sex, 

But I thought Cory was a girl. And how does one lack sex? Is there an "in between?" Or lacking either sexes significant parts, oh that a eunuch. Cory, I'm sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

With the aid of a knife - hint for Cory


When will it all end?


----------



## JonMikal

when you tell us who your waiting for to tuck you in

will Hertz spill the beans?


----------



## Nikon Fan

:lmao: They've already been spilled  :lmao:

Will Jon ever figure it out?


----------



## JonMikal

doubt it since i'm a re-re


did anyone else ride a short school bus besides me? :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

um....not here. 


Did anyone else snicker when the short bus drove by?


----------



## jstuedle

Yea. I own an old short bus. My grown kids all laugh about it. When they ride in it I make them all wear a high-way cone for a dunce cap. (We use it for show setups, makes a great large van)

Whould you ride i my bus..... with a dunce cap?


----------



## terri

No.


But would it make Jon Mikal feel right at home?


----------



## JonMikal

yes


can i wear my helmet too?


----------



## jstuedle

I think so, he might enjoy it sooooo much, he may be reluctant to get off. 

Did those words really come out of my mouth?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not if you typed them...

Is it hot enough outside to boil an egg on the pavement?


----------



## jstuedle

No, but it will fry on pavement!


Would you eat eggs fried on pavement while sitting in a short bus?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Good catch there jstuedle  Wouldn't be near the short bus if Jon was on it 

What time is it?


----------



## Corry

3:01 pm

Judge Judy just came on...


...would you pee on her leg and tell her it's raining?


----------



## photogoddess

1:03 pm PST



Why does Corry obsess about sex so much and why is JM so concerned about it?


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> Judge Judy just came on...
> 
> 
> ...would you pee on her leg and tell her it's raining?



Hell no, she'd throw the book at me. ale:

See question above.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

photogoddess said:
			
		

> 1:03 pm PST
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Corry obsess about sex so much and why is JM so concerned about it?


They have a thing going.


Would you pee on anyone's leg in particular?


----------



## Corry

Yes.  CB Sauer.  Not only would I pee on him, but I'd get animals to pee on him.  I'd get horses to pee on him..dogs, goats, I'd get a whole friggen farm to pee on him.  


Would you pee on CB Sauer for me?


----------



## photogoddess

No - But my dog will! 




Is Alison having twins?


----------



## JonMikal

no


how many times do i need to answer this question
(corry - hey baaaaby) :roll: the stuff we have to put up with around here...sickening


----------



## Nikon Fan

As many times as it is asked...

Is Alison having twins  ?????????????/


----------



## JonMikal

yes she is as a matter of fact


can Amanda be a little smarty pants?


----------



## Corry

Yes, she can as a matter of fact, we've taught her well. :mrgreen:

Is it hot or cold where you are right now?  

It's been raining for 3 hours here after more than two months of drought! And it's COLD!!!! It's like...in the low 80's...isn't that near freezing?


----------



## photogoddess

It's hot! 



Is JM having brownie withdrawls?


----------



## JonMikal

yes


pls do something


----------



## photogoddess

JonMikal said:
			
		

> pls do something



Is that a question or did you become sex obsessed like Corry in a single post and forget to ask one?


----------



## JonMikal

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Is that a question or did you become sex obsessed like Corry in a single post and forget to ask one?


 
you have no idea what's going on here right now :mrgreen: i don't even remember responding to your post


----------



## clarinetJWD

and still no question from Jon! :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal

oh.....have you ever seen a pink elephant with bicycle wheels for ears?


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oh.....have you ever seen a pink elephant with bicycle wheels for ears?



No, but my neighbor just knocked on the door and said he was looking for one of those. 

House is a re-run...should I keep watching anyway?


----------



## JonMikal

i am i love that guy


so, i'm full of spirit or pluck; frisky or spunky today you say?


----------



## Andrea K

no


why can't i think of a question to ask?


----------



## Andrea K

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i am i love that guy
> 
> 
> so, i'm full of spirit or pluck; frisky or spunky today you say?


 
all of the above

should i refer you to my previous post for the question?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Nope!

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## photogoddess

Yes - piano


Do you ever play the lottery?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Ooh, piano.  My first roommate was a pianist 
I only played the lotto once, when I turnes 18 

Can you guess what instrument I play!?


----------



## JonMikal

drums no doubt


should i go to work tomorrow or play hookie?


----------



## clarinetJWD

*cough* hookie *cough*
And how did you know it was drums? :lmao:

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## mygrain

sesame chicken and noodles, and veggie spring rolls.

do you like the artificial sweetener splenda? and do you think it might eventually cause glands in your neck to swell and burst?


----------



## JonMikal

nope


what flavor freeze pop did just eat?


----------



## Corry

Ooh! A freeze pop sounds good!!!!

Do I want red or blue?


----------



## JonMikal

you're still having those issues from this afternoon......answer my question


----------



## mygrain

narn. i did however just finish off a can of MM lemonade.

goobers or raisennets(sp)? that the eternal question isn't it?


----------



## JonMikal

a combination of both


what keeps the head of your avatar on?


----------



## mygrain

the force.

jedi or sith?


----------



## scoob

jedi.


pink floyd or the beatles????????????????????????????????


----------



## ferny

The Cheeky Girls!!! They put both of those acts into the shade with such great songs as "Touch My Bum" and "Takes Your Shoosies Off".

Oh, I have to pick one of the options? Fine then! I'll take the Beathers as I've never been into Floyd. I quite like the Beatles actually. And now I've got Lady Madonna stuck in my head. 





Black of brown leather coats? I'm getting one and want a dark brown because I think it looks nicer as it gets older. But most of the nice ones are black.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Either one Ferny, I'm sure you'd look nice in  

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## JonMikal

the dirty dozen

what make car do you own?


----------



## jstuedle

Has this not already been asked?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not sure, but if so I don't think it matters since anyone can answer...

How tall are you?


----------



## Alison

5 feet, three quarters of an inch. Or more accurately, not tall enough 

Do you like BBQ pork sandwiches?


----------



## JonMikal

yep

how much do you weigh


----------



## Nikon Fan

Enough to beat the crap out of you 

Do you think I could beat Jon up?


----------



## photo gal

yup!

Would you like to beat Jon?


----------



## ferny

Me? Sure! But only if I can wear my gimp suit with zips and use a studded paddle. 


When will the weather warm up here? I want to go outside. :meh:


----------



## JonMikal

in your gimp suit?

Amanda, when will this beating take place?


----------



## Alison

It will warm up there when it cools down here

When is naptime?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Now...and to answer Jon's question, whenver you feel ready  I'll be sure to bring some cookies to ease your pain 

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Alison

To list my favorite desserts would take more then the alloted 10,000 characters

Is there a food you detest?


----------



## Uncle Albert

Seafood


Is this forum as good as it appears to be?


----------



## Nikon Fan

It's better than it appears  

What question should I ask?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Apparently no one else knows either.

Is this forum as full of nuts as it appears to be :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess

Absolutely!!! 



Do you think Hertz really knows everything?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Undoubtedly.

What is your real job


----------



## Nikon Fan

Umpire/Referee/Scorekeeper...I get paid to be yelled at 

What's your favorite skittles flavor?


----------



## JonMikal

fried fat


who eats little things that stick to your teeth?


----------



## Happy Medium

my good friend Bob The Yak.

are my pants too tight?


----------



## JonMikal

must be, your ears are standing straight up from the pressure in your head


nixon for president in 2008?


----------



## photogoddess

Isn't Nixon dead? 



What is MD doing tonight?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Something to do with porn most likely 

      Why are there so many Dans and Matts on TPF


----------



## photogoddess

There is only one of each with multiple handles. 



Why does Jeff "Make No Guarantees"?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not sure, ask Jeff....

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## photo gal

4:50 am


Do you remember you kindergarten teachers name?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Mrs Ockwell



Do you remember your first proper kiss? Spill.


----------



## Artemis

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Mrs Ockwell
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember your first proper kiss? Spill.



Umm...yes...and you guys know common dont act koi.

Im way to innocent with girls hehe

What do you mean by PROPER kiss?


----------



## photogoddess

A kiss with tongue 



Is Hertz really as cool as he seems?


----------



## Nikon Fan

No, He's much cooler 

What's your desktop background right now?


----------



## photogoddess

Desktop background at home and work courtesy of Malachite.









Will Amanda's avatar ever quit moving?


----------



## mygrain

no...it's like the song that has no end it goes on and on my friend...some people starting singing and not knowing what it was and now they'll continue singing only just becuase it's the song that has no end ...it goes on and on my friend. some people starting singing it and not knowing what it was and now they'll continue singing only just becuase it's the song that has no end. it goes on and on my friend. some people starting singing it and not knowing what it was and now they'll continue singing only just becuase it's the song that has no end...

do i annoy you?


----------



## photogoddess

Only because of that last post. 




Does Mygrain have migraines?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Actually yes he does 

What'd you eat for dinner?


----------



## photogoddess

I haven't even left work so no dinner for me yet. :cry:



What do I do for a living?


----------



## Andrea K

bubba burgers (burgers with chili and cheese and onions...and a side of indigestion)

what are you planning on doing this weekend?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Trying to figure out what photogoddess does for a living...

Anyone know?


----------



## Alison

I know 

Where can I get a Bubba Burger?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Easy, come visit me in Texas, I'll make you one.

I wonder if "THE" sonogram has happened yet....


----------



## Jeff Canes

Yes, had one myself last month. Sonogram are used for more that just babies, had an infection in my right leg late month. They scanned my blood vessels to see if they had good flow.

    Would you go to Arkansas for a TPF get together?


----------



## photogoddess

Would that be the "redneck version" of a TPF get together?  Of course! 



Do you prefer instant or "real" mashed potatoes?


----------



## Andrea K

instant...they have more flavor

what do you put on your baked potato?


----------



## photogoddess

butter and sour cream 



Do you like beer?


----------



## Geronimo

not really, prefer scotch.

socks or barefoot.


----------



## Jeff Canes

No, will have a Mikes ever now and then

    Do you like chilidogs?[font=&quot]  
[/font]


----------



## Nikon Fan

Blah no way...

Who else is disappointed about andrea's potato reponse? Throw in some milnot to mashed potatoes with some butter...give a good blending and perfection


----------



## Andrea K

im not


why is eromaslkdfjdslkfaslasjf so critical? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

andreag5 said:
			
		

> im not
> 
> 
> why is eromaslkdfjdslkfaslasjf so critical? :mrgreen:




Because no one knows how to spell her name. 

My jerk 'supervisor' is demanding I write a 'to-do' list and give him a copy every morning, and this morning I haven't made one yet and he's bitching at me...my question is this..should I write the following To do list, or should I be nice?

TO DO:
-Listen to CB Sauer ***** about a stupid list
-Listen to CB Sauer explain how superior he is
-Listen to CB Sour piss and moan about how I don't bow down and kiss his feet
-ignore CB Jerkoff
-Go postal.


----------



## Nikon Fan

The list is quite funny Corry...but I would only do it if I had job security 

Who the heck is eromaslkdfjdslkfaslasjf?  I must meet this person!!!


----------



## photogoddess

It's the alter ego of Amanda Gallamore. 



What nationality are you?


----------



## mygrain

sorry PG: I was slow but I was steady.

it the evil amanda doppleganger...you don't know her because she only comes out when you sleep.

hmmm...

u mean in this life time or the last?


----------



## photogoddess

This lifetime silly. 




What are you going to do tonight?


----------



## Corry

Make my World Famous Toasted Ravs for Erik...followed up by a cheesecake for desert (from the box this time...I'll make home-made next time)

Can I leave work yet?


----------



## photogoddess

Yes Corry - I give you permission to leave. Please kick that arse of a boss of yours in the kneecaps on your way out as well. :mrgreen: 



Will Corry really leave and kick her boss?


----------



## jstuedle

Probably not.

Will she wish she had?


----------



## Corry

Hopefully not today...he left, I have a 1/2 hour left of work...I'm hoping I punch out before he comes back (and I punch him out).  I NEED A NEW JOB!!! WHY WON'T ANYONE CALL ME IN FOR AN INTERVIEW????) (that wasn't the question)

Here is the question:

What size town do you live in?  What's the population?


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Probably not.
> 
> Will she wish she had?



Too quick for me!  YES SHE WILL WISH SHE HAD!

refer to above posting for question.


----------



## Alison

It's small, population about 9000 I think

Will we get the painting done this weekend?


----------



## LittleMan

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> It's small, population about 9000 I think
> 
> Will we get the painting done this weekend?


I've never finished in time.... so I say no... 

How much money (in all) do you think you have spent on photography equipment?


----------



## photogoddess

Littleman... do you want to kill me with that question? I'm only breathing now because I refuse to admit to myself how much I've spent. 



Will Corry get another interview soon?


----------



## ShutteredEye

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Littleman... do you want to kill me with that question? I'm only breathing now because I refuse to admit to myself how much I've spent.
> 
> 
> 
> Will Corry get another interview soon?



Monday she'll get a phone call.

Did you like Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Haven't read it and won't...might watch the movie though...

Where is Jon? Do you think he drowned in his overflowing dishwasher liquids?


----------



## mygrain

i bet the wife came home and found teh house covered in brownie mix and handsoap suds..he in his underwear passed out in the living room also cover in the for mentioned.

what is your all time favorite bubblegum flavor?


----------



## Artemis

mygrain said:
			
		

> i bet the wife came home and found teh house covered in brownie mix and handsoap suds..he in his underwear passed out in the living room also cover in the for mentioned.
> 
> what is your all time favorite bubblegum flavor?



Hubble bubble, strawberry generally...

How many weddings you shot?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Hubble bubble, strawberry generally...
> 
> How many weddings you shot?


none... my first will probably be my brother's within the year. 

What do you collect?


----------



## Traci

I collect Mickey Mouse stuff, it's kind of an obsession. 

Gold or Silver jewelry?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> I collect Mickey Mouse stuff, it's kind of an obsession.
> 
> Gold or Silver jewelry?


I preffer Silver... although I don't wear jewelry.  If I buy it I give it away.

How clean do you keep your computer desk? :meh:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Try to keep it dust free...but there's a gumball machine and lava lamp with my laptop 

How clean do you keep your room?


----------



## photogoddess

Fairly clean. It's easy since the only bedroom furniture we have is a dresser and mattress & box springs. Maybe we should buy some soon. 



Will I every get out of work today?


----------



## scoob

looks like it.


texas hold em  or  blackjack???


----------



## Andrea K

hold 'em

what's the weather like today?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> hold 'em
> 
> what's the weather like today?


Hot and Humid. With an overcast sky. 

How many camera bags do you own?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Just two...

How many cameras do you own?


----------



## photogoddess

Approximately 20 - I've never counted.




Watermelon or Fire Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## DallasTT

Just one 



			
				eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Just two...
> 
> How many cameras do you own?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Approximately 20 - I've never counted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon or Fire Jolly Ranchers?



I don't eat Jolly Ranchers...when I was a kid a jolly rancher pulled out on of my caps from one of my back teeth!


What was your favorite Saturday morning cartoon when you were a kid?


----------



## Nikon Fan

That's tough...I really liked David the Gnome...the smurfs...and alvin and the chipmunks 

What's your favorite childhood movie?


----------



## danalec99

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What's your favorite childhood movie?


Sound of Music

Black & White or Colour?


----------



## photogoddess

hmmmm Black and White unless it's Velvia rich color. :mrgreen:



Jpgs or Raw?


----------



## LittleMan

Jpgs 

What car do you drive?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Jpgs
> 
> What car do you drive?


04 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Quad Cab.  Well, I am from Texas!!!!!

Rain or Snow?


----------



## danalec99

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Rain or Snow?


Snow

Spring or Fall?


----------



## ShutteredEye

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Snow
> 
> Spring or Fall?



Definitely Fall,

ABC, NBC, CBS, or FOX


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> 04 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Quad Cab.  Well, I am from Texas!!!!!


I have always pictured you as a truck-guy. :mrgreen:

Lets see... I love the rain.... and I love the snow. (grew up in Germany)
I would definately have to go with the rain... it's sooo nice... I love it. 

QUESTION:
How many countries have you been to?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Definitely Fall,
> 
> ABC, NBC, CBS, or FOX


FOX

See question above.


----------



## ShutteredEye

US, Mexico, and Texas.:mrgreen:

if you could vacation anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## photogoddess

Ireland for a horse back adventure




If you could have any car, what would it be?


----------



## danalec99

photogoddess said:
			
		

> If you could have any car, what would it be?


F430

If you could have any watch, what would it be?


----------



## DallasTT

casio watch oh yeah


----------



## Corry

DallasTT said:
			
		

> casio watch oh yeah




You have to ask another question.


----------



## LittleMan

OK, I'll start this off again...

Where _exactly_ is your favorite spot to take portraits.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Anywhere outside...there's an alley way in my home town that has a nice street feel to it, and also the park has many great spots 

What's your favorite soda?


----------



## DallasTT

Why does this thread suck ass


----------



## Corry

DallasTT said:
			
		

> Why does this thread suck ass



That was uncalled for.


----------



## LittleMan

To get this thread back on track... again...



			
				eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What's your favorite soda?



Dr. Pepper (I don't drink much soda though)

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## hobbes28

Not as much as I'm supposed to.

Does Suburu of Dallas know people are misusing thier internet service?


----------



## Corry

Nope.

What is your biggest weakness when it comes to food?


EDIT: Hobbes was too quick for me, but I'm sticking with my answer!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Eating it.

Who is this Avis character?


----------



## Avis

Your worst nightmare.



Who ate all the pies?


----------



## Corry

Hertz did.

Which moving truck company should I go with when (if) I move?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz did.
> 
> Which moving truck company should I go with when (if) I move?


Not Avis' 

Do you listen to Country Music?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm afraid it is my least favourite style of music. I even prefer rap.


What would you like Santa to bring you for Christmas?



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz did.


You know how to hurt a guy. I prefer to think of myself as 'big boned'.


----------



## LittleMan

> What would you like Santa to bring you for Christmas?


A Canon EOS-3 w/ PB-E2 :mrgreen:

What is your favorite food?


----------



## scoob

money


whats the best thing that you've got for christmas??


----------



## Jeff Canes

My first 35mm camera a Yashice MG-1, cannot recall the year I was between 11 and 13 

     If I what green to be red, what type of film and filter do I need to uses?


----------



## Scurra

If I understood the question an answer might be more forthcoming.

Whats the best way to approach a really cute girl who you don't know in a pub?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Drunk!!!

Should I spend money I don't have on an IR filter?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Drunk!!!
> 
> Should I spend money I don't have on an IR filter?


No, spend it on something bigger. :mrgreen:

Do you like wearing hats or not?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Yes, it covers up the thin spot on top 

    How many rolls of film did you shoot today.


----------



## LittleMan

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Yes, it covers up the thin spot on top
> 
> How many rolls of film did to shoot today.



only digital today I'm afraid...

Is Jeff Cane's primary language english?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Hes from the south, theyre a little slow down their 

 Do you have any pets?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes, a dog and cat, although I usually don't claim the cat...

Does Hertz have an alter ego?


----------



## photogoddess

Like Superman? 




Do you know how to swim?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Like Superman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how to swim?



Yes.  

How long can Corry put up with TWO crappy jobs (and one good one) before she is sent off to the rubber room in the nicely fitted straight jacket?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> How long can Corry put up with TWO crappy jobs (and one good one) before she is sent off to the rubber room in the nicely fitted straight jacket?


Oh, I thought she already was...

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Artemis

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought she already was...
> 
> Do you own a gun?



Well, I think I have a GAT gun, but thats it...guns arent legal in UK you should know that.

Whats the worst thing one of your mates have made you do?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Whats the worst thing one of your mates have made you do?


oh, that's a tough question... so many... 
I think the worst was when I had to put money out of coke machine in my mouth... haha 

Will you help me keep this thread alive?


----------



## scoob

sure.


if you could go back to a certain age what would it be?


----------



## LittleMan

scoob said:
			
		

> sure.
> 
> 
> if you could go back to a certain age what would it be?


I think I would go back to being 15 again so I could get my driver's license when I'm supposed to. 

Do you usualy find yourself leading your group of friends or just going with the flow?


----------



## Artemis

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I think I would go back to being 15 again so I could get my driver's license when I'm supposed to.
> 
> Do you usualy find yourself leading your group of friends or just going with the flow?



Sometimes leading, sometimes not.

Why are girls so mean?


----------



## photogoddess

Girls aren't necessarily mean. Sometimes they just don't know how to act so it comes out mean. Although, sometimes they really are just mean.  




Do you prefer pens with blue or black ink?


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Girls aren't necessarily mean. Sometimes they just don't know how to act so it comes out mean. Although, sometimes they really are just mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer pens with blue or black ink?



Blue, looks nicer.

What is your pet doin?


----------



## photogoddess

Lickin himself 



What are you doing right now?


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Lickin himself
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing right now?



Talking to clan mates who making me smile.

What are YOU doing right now?


----------



## photogoddess

Catching up on the forum while thawing out some chicken for dinner. 




Does true love really exist?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'll let you know when I find the right guy  

What's your favorite genre of films?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What's your favorite genre of films?


Action of course... 

Are you a 'dancer'? (do you like dancing?)


----------



## clarinetJWD

Absolutely not.

Who's ready to go back to school!!!


----------



## photogoddess

I'm ready for my kids to go back to school. 




do you have a cordless phone or one with a cord?


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm ready for my kids to go back to school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a cordless phone or one with a cord?



A little bit of coloum A a little bit of coloum B

How big (Round about) is your image file?


----------



## Xmetal

About that and a bit more...

What was the name of the town that Andy and Red finish up at in The Shawshank Redemption (right at the end)?


----------



## Meysha

The 'never read that before' city.... right next to 'damn I must pay that bill' town.

How many times and why have you pulled an all nighter?


----------



## Xmetal

Meysha said:
			
		

> The 'never read that before' city.... right next to 'damn I must pay that bill' town.
> 
> How many times and why have you pulled an all nighter?



Number of times - 1

Reason - We were rushing to bodykit a car, there's a first time for everything and it was my first point of Dex-Anphetamines. I've vowed never to take drugs again because 'coming down' was f*cking horrendous!!


What's the fastest you've ever gone in a car?


----------



## Meysha

145 km/hr coming down a pretty ****ty but bitumened (if you can call it) road in the bush. Fark I was a dickhead. oh yeah and I was in a bright yellow Hyundai Accent.  I realised I should slow down because there were so many dead roos on the side of the road. Realised if I hit one in my plastic matchbox I'd be a goner. Probably the most stupid thing I've ever done, certainly the closest to dying I've ever come.

Where is your most ideal romantic spot?


----------



## photogoddess

Somewhere under the stars. :mrgreen:



Champagne or sparkling apple cider?


----------



## Corry

Dammit, too slow.  

Um...champaign or sparkling cider?  Really not sure..not a fan of champaign, and haven't had sparkling cider.

What movies have made you cry?


----------



## Xmetal

K-19 The Widowmaker, We Were Soldiers and a few others

have you ever done a horizontal bar crawl?


----------



## photo gal

Never!  well not that I can remember anyway!


Are you ticklish?


----------



## Corry

Bigtime

Why aren't guys ever ticklish?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Bigtime
> 
> Why aren't guys ever ticklish?


I'm not... :meh: really.... I'm not... :meh:

Do you like where you're living right now?  Or would you rather move?


----------



## Corry

I like 'living' with my boyfriend (still have my apartment, just haven't stayed there in...oh...a month and a half),  but I would like to move from my apartment.  The area I live in is fine.  

Do you have a place that you consider to be your 'special place' where you can go and know it will always help you feel relaxed and rejuvinated, or help you to think and sort things out?


----------



## mygrain

DAMMIT! man i'm just not use to being at work on Monday...ignore my reply.

Move... to a galaxy far far away.

How much coffee does it take to get mygrain out of his cubicle and working?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Do you have a place that you consider to be your 'special place' where you can go and know it will always help you feel relaxed and rejuvinated, or help you to think and sort things out?


Yeah, but it's not a place... it's usually with a close friend. 

Do you like to go camping?


----------



## photo gal

Used to but now I am more into 5 star hotels!

Do you like to stay up late?


----------



## mygrain

not really but i am an isomniac so it doesnt really matter.

what is your dream job?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> what is your dream job?


Easy one...
Photo Journalist

Do you like Nachos? (I'm eating some right now.... mmmm)


----------



## photo gal

Tom Selleck's wardrobe mistress!

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## photo gal

You were too quick for me littleman!

No not into nachos!


Do you believe in miracles?


----------



## photogoddess

Absolutely!!!




Chocolate chip or oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Corry

Chocolate Chip...Oatmeal Raisin=grody!

Should I eat the Chocolate Chip cookies that jerkoff has stashed on the shelf?


----------



## photogoddess

Go for it! 




paper clips or staples?


----------



## photo gal

Do it!!!

Do you dream in color?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I never dream.



What is there to do after you've done it all?


----------



## Corry

Do it again. 

If I won a million dollars, and you had to dictate how I spent my million dollars, how would you do it (and spend it on you is not an option!)


----------



## photogoddess

I'd interview you and see what makes you happy and what your goals are and spend the money to get you to where you want to be in life. :mrgreen:



Is Hertz really like Ansel Adams but in color?


----------



## Nikon Fan

You would buy a house for you and Eric, and nice cars for the both of you, and season tickets for the cubs, the nice seats for the rest of your lives, and you would take your money and rub it in your bosses face, and then you would buy everyone at TPF really nice cameras and lenses, and geez how much money does that leave? 

How much money does that leave?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Dang, I'm too slow, okay, yes he is according to some we'll call them "sally jo" :rofl:

What's my middle name?


----------



## photogoddess

Lynn???



What's *my* middle name?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Lynn???
> 
> 
> 
> What's my middle name?



Wrong, Amandas is either nnyL or eiraM!

Tammys is Lynn or Lyn!

I was always told the sky is blue and the grass is green.  So..why in the hell is all my grass yellow and brown?


----------



## photogoddess

Wrong Corry!    Because you have to WATER it!  




Why did Corry forget to water the lawn?


----------



## Corry

Because Mother Nature forgot to send the rain down ALL SUMMER LONG and the city will ticket her if she uses precious water right now!

What is photogoddess' middle name?


----------



## photogoddess

I'm not tellin! :evil:




Do you paint your toenails? If so, what color?


----------



## Scurra

Many people might be worried if I did but had I done definitley black!

Why does my sink smell like something has died in it and what should I do about it?


----------



## JonMikal

not sure as im reasonably confident your sink is connected to a p trap.  maybe it just needs a good scubbing.

what does Scurra do in his sink?


----------



## Nikon Fan

That's one of those questions better left unanswered, but they do make stuff to dump in it that will get rid of odors 

What's your average post per day count?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What's your average post per day count?


8.94 posts per day (it's gone down a lot in the last month)

What should I do if I know the bathroom has a huge leak in the wall when I turn the water on.... :er:


----------



## photogoddess

Get it fixed???




Who is the love of your life?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Get it fixed???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the love of your life?



 Erik  

What method should I use to drag a back massage out of Erik tonight?


----------



## photogoddess

How about just asking him for one. 



Will Eric actually give Corry a backrub tonight?


----------



## Corry

Probably not.  

The big grump.  

Should I take out the "TPF ROX" image in my sig?


----------



## photogoddess

No, that's cute. If you change your avatar, you prolly won't have people mistaking you for a guy though. 




Will Corry resort to begging and pleading for that backrub tonight?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Of course  

Will it work?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If she gets on her knees it might.



What will get rubbed as well as a back?


----------



## photogoddess

Does it ever? :roll:




BBQ or Pizza tonight for dinner?


----------



## mygrain

Hmmm...both sound like a belly ache. I say go Chinese.

why does it rub lotion on it's skin?


----------



## clarinetJWD

So it won't get the hose again!

How do I get one of those fancy titles


----------



## bumsrmyfriends

What exactly are f-stops?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Ummm...
did you have an answer, or did you just want to rush right into a question?


----------



## bumsrmyfriends

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Ummm...
> did you have an answer, or did you just want to rush right into a question?



Eh, sorry!


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'll answer your question Joe  You either have to pay for it by subscribing or the hands of the almighty and powerful admins have the abilities to change them  Begging doesn't work though, watch it  Do something crazy and make them notice 

Anyone want to drive a car my way from your state, preferably and Texan?  There's a load of celicas down there I've got my eye on.


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Anyone want to drive a car my way from your state, preferably and Texan?  There's a load of celicas down there I've got my eye on.


No thanks... 
If you decide to come down here, you'll have a very warm welcome though! (no pun intended)

What is your favorite soda?


----------



## scoob

pepsi.


if you could have one superpower, what would it be??


----------



## clarinetJWD

Yeah, Amanda, come down here! Well have a good ol' time 
Scoob, I would have the US Mint.

Who thinks Amanda should come to Texas!?


----------



## Xmetal

*Agrees with Clarinet*

Amanda you have to get off your arse and put some effort into going and finding a car, even if it means driving across a few states to find it.  And be nice and pay the Texan TPF'ers a visit. 


What line of work are you in?


----------



## Corry

bottom of the totem pole peon at Walgreens, Bookkeeper for my stepdads construction company (also a peon) and Childrens Advocate at a domestic violence shetler, co-facilitating Childrens Group.  

How dangerous is a Spider Monkey with a nailgun?


----------



## JonMikal

about as dangerous as corry being an admin.

what do two peon jobs and an at-a-boy job equal?


----------



## mygrain

minimum wage.

does the term "juicy fart" sound like good music band name to you?


----------



## JonMikal

if it walks, talks and smells like one, then i guess


where is mygrain going?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

He doesn't know but at least he's getting around a bit.


What's got two arms, two legs and flies?


----------



## Meysha

Me! early tomorrow.

What will hertz do once he finds his innocence?


----------



## photogoddess

Corrupt it! :twisted:



Will I ever get to sleep tonight?


----------



## Xmetal

Drink enough Margaritas and you will. 


What's in your CD Player at the moment?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Queen!

What's in YOUR CD Player ?


----------



## Meysha

Whose CD player? mine? Ians? yours?

Well mine's got a recording of The Meadows' band practise I did from a few weeks ago. Pure gold.

What's the circumference of the earth?


----------



## jstuedle

Clapton

What artist do you own the most music from?


----------



## jstuedle

Looks like I was a little slow.


----------



## Meysha

Never mind...
Probably a pretty even tie between Radiohead and Crowded House.

How long would it take someone to visit all the tpf members?


----------



## clarinetJWD

about 5 minutes online.

Should I get dressed and go to work?


----------



## Scurra

I'm asking myself the same question right now... I say yes, money is good.

Who is your sporting hero?


----------



## photogoddess

Don't have one.



How do you like your tea/coffee?


----------



## LittleMan

I like my tea/coffee... not in my mouth...  (I don't like either)

Do you think $100 is too expensive for a camera bag?


----------



## photogoddess

I've spent more but it depends on the bag. 



What are you afraid of?


----------



## Nikon Fan

MOLD  uke:

What are you going to do tommorow?


----------



## ShutteredEye

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> MOLD  uke:
> 
> What are you going to do tommorow?



Take #3 of 15 exams over the next 2.5weeks.

Strap or strapless----on your camera?


----------



## Corry

Strap on.  

What is the best vacation you've ever taken?


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> Strap on.
> 
> What is the best vacation you've ever taken?



I would have to say my engagement trip to San Fran/Napa Valley.  But we leave for our honeymoon in 24 days.....  

How many kids do you want?


----------



## photogoddess

A ton! 



Are you at work today?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I've just finished.


Pickled onions or pickled gherkins?


----------



## sfaribault

Pickled gherkins

What kind of car do you drive??


----------



## ShutteredEye

sfaribault said:
			
		

> Pickled gherkins
> 
> What kind of car do you drive??



04 Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 quad cab.  And yes.  It has a Hemi.  

Where do you keep your spare change?


----------



## Corry

In the couch cushions.  

Can someone design me a logo for my website?


----------



## vixenta

Sure thing Corry, PM me if you want 

What should i do tonight?


----------



## LittleMan

mataji said:
			
		

> Sure thing Corry, PM me if you want
> 
> What should i do tonight?


Work on Corry's logo. 

What is your credit card number, your name, and password?


----------



## Nikon Fan

#10101010101010
name:thgirhay
password: uoylletdluowiekil

(read it backwards  )

What languages do you speak?


----------



## vixenta

I'm bi lingual in british sign language and english, and speak some spanish and mandarin also.

Should i be worried about what corry wants in her logo?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Only if it has to do with the cubs 

Will the St. Louis Cardinals go to the world series again this year? 
(if you say no I WILL hunt you down)


----------



## LittleMan

mataji said:
			
		

> Should i be worried about what corry wants in her logo?


No, you should be worried that it will cost you your life.... :shock:

Do you need a new monitor?


----------



## LittleMan

I was too slow...


> Will the St. Louis Cardinals go to the world series again this year?
> (if you say no I WILL hunt you down)



ummm....... *NO*... (just to get a reaction...)

see above for question...


----------



## vixenta

Would you say a year old is new? no neither would i 
I like my monitor, its slim

Do you smoke?


----------



## Nikon Fan

No but you will after I come down and give you and yours a sound thrashing 

Why is littleman always to slow to answer?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> No but you will after I come down and give you and yours a sound thrashing
> 
> Why is littleman always to slow to answer?


I'm not the slow one here love... hehehe

Why is amanda always mad at me..... is it because she likes a loser sports team?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Dang...that's like the second time I've been slower   Amanda shows affection by throwing sarcastic comments around loosely  We'll just see what happens with this "loser" sports team...I'm going to tommorow's game 

Who is your favorite actor?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite actor?


Sean Connery

Why did amanda change the subject?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Because she doesn't like arguing with 5 yr olds when she knows she's right  

Why doesn't littleman act his age? Oh wait I'm supposed to change the subject...uh who wants to give littleman more negative rep points?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Because she doesn't like arguing with 5 yr olds when she knows she's right
> 
> Why doesn't littleman act his age? Oh wait I'm supposed to change the subject...uh who wants to give littleman more negative rep points?


I would... but I'm not allowed... :er:





When do you think I'll turn 6?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Hopefully soon  

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Hopefully soon
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


lets count... :greenpbl: 1 :greenpbl: 2 :greenpbl: 3 ......  

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## Nikon Fan

can't pick just one...skittles, jolly ranchers, sprees, starbursts...anything fruity 

How long before someone else besides Littleman or myself answers a question?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> can't pick just one...skittles, jolly ranchers, sprees, starbursts...anything fruity
> 
> How long before someone else besides Littleman or myself answers a question?


Well, I got this one.... so I guess a while....

What color is your chair you're sitting in?


----------



## LittleMan

oops.... I beat myself.... :blushing:


----------



## photogoddess

Gray with black arms



What kind of cologne do you wear?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What kind of cologne do you wear?


Don't usually wear it... but my friends did buy me some in London while we were there. (as a joke)

What time is it?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Time for an answer.

What is the average air velocity of a swallow, and can it carry a coconut?


----------



## Scurra

the time is 11:10pm here

who is your favourite clothes designer?


----------



## Scurra

Arse too slow...


----------



## Nikon Fan

If it "swallowed" the coconut  Okay that was cheesy...and to answer scurra's  i like old navy clothes 

Does anyone really drink that metamucil crap?


----------



## photogoddess

I'm sure someone does but it isn't me. 



Will this day ever end?


----------



## woodsac

It has ended....somewhere  


Earthquakes or tornadoes?


----------



## photogoddess

Earthquakes. For the most part, they aren't that bad.



Would you marry for money?


----------



## vixenta

Never.  I settle for happiness and in that scenario i wouldn't be.

Why am i not in bed yet?!


----------



## Corry

Because it's only 6:45pm.  (time zones? what time zones?)

What time zone are you in?


----------



## photogoddess

Pacific



what do you snack on?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Whatever's in the cabinet

Would you ever where overalls?


----------



## photogoddess

Sure - they are cute. 




What is the most daring thing you've done?


----------



## Karalee

Moved countries on my own at 17.

Why is it when you buy shampoo and conditioner the conditioner always runs out first?


----------



## Alison

Well, in my case it's because I have such curly hair it requires a LOT of conditioner! 

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## photogoddess

Nope - not yet. :cry:



Do you have a lava lamp?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Do you even have to ask!?  Of course 

do you have one of those electro-static lamps that follows your finger when you touch it?


----------



## jstuedle

Nowhere that I know of. In ANY timezone.

Are we having fun yet, or what?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Always.

What's wrong with lava lamps?


----------



## scoob

nuthin.


glasses or contacts?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Contacts.  I look sexier with them 

What is your favorite name?


----------



## Corry

Eva Lyn or Evalyn and Emma Lee

Have you ever gone mountain climbing?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Have you ever gone mountain climbing?


Yes, I have... it was more amateur stuff... but I have. 

What is the fastest you've traveled in a car?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Yes, I have... it was more amateur stuff... but I have.
> 
> What is the fastest you've traveled in a car?



155mph electronically limited.

what kind of dish detergent do you use?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Hey! Someone faster than me  (120mph)
As for detergent, Joy!

What was your first camera


----------



## JonMikal

minolta


how old were you when you first discovered photography


----------



## Andrea K

nikon n55 (at least the first that i remember)

when did you first become interested in photography?


----------



## JonMikal

andreag5 said:
			
		

> nikon n55 (at least the first that i remember)
> 
> *when did you first become interested in photography*?


 
damn, thats scary


----------



## Andrea K

JonMikal said:
			
		

> damn, thats scary


 
o sh*t...great minds think alike i suppose


----------



## JonMikal

andreag5 said:
			
		

> o sh*t...great minds think alike i suppose


 
must


----------



## Artemis

To answer both, 13 I think.

Whats the best camera in the world?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Whats the best camera in the world?








Isn't she beautiful!?!? 
I have to save up for a few days to buy one.... but I'll definately get one someday... 




Do you read the manual BEFORE you play with the camera or AFTER?


----------



## Artemis

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Isn't she beautiful!?!?
> I have to save up for a few days to buy one.... but I'll definately get one someday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you read the manual BEFORE you play with the camera or AFTER?



Neither

Is that a bad idea?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Neither
> 
> Is that a bad idea?


not at all if you're a guy. 

Are women drivers bad _all_ over the world or just in america?


----------



## Artemis

LittleMan said:
			
		

> not at all if you're a guy.
> 
> Are women drivers bad _all_ over the world or just in america?



Goin from what ive seen, all over.

Whats the hardest insect to photograph?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Whats the hardest insect to photograph?


One that we haven't found yet. 

Do you use a flash?


----------



## photo gal

Not usually!


but I do flash does that count?


----------



## JonMikal

yes


where do you flash?


----------



## photo gal

mostly indoors however I have been known to flash outdoors as well!


do you sleep in the raw?


----------



## Artemis

photo gal said:
			
		

> mostly indoors however I have been known to flash outdoors as well!
> 
> 
> do you sleep in the raw?



Id like to, but other people live in my house, so boxers do me fine...

Do you sleep in the raw? (sorry I,like this one)


----------



## JonMikal

no, but i always shoot in the raw 


what is raw?


----------



## photo gal

noun:   informal terms for nakedness (Example: "In the raw") 
adjective:   having the surface exposed and painful (Example: "A raw wound") 
adjective:   untempered and unrefined (Example: "Raw talent") 
adjective:   not processed or refined (Example: "Raw sewage") 
adjective:   not treated with heat to prepare it for eating 
adjective:   lacking training or experience (Example: "Raw recruits") 
adjective:   brutally unfair or harsh (Example: "Received raw treatment from his friends") 
adjective:   inflamed and painful (Example: "His throat was raw") 
adjective:   devoid of elaboration or diminution or concealment; bare and pure (Example: "Raw fury") 
adjective:   not processed or subjected to analysis (Example: "Raw data") 
adjective:   unpleasantly cold and damp 
adjective:   (used informally) completely unclothed 
name:  A surname (very rare: popularity rank in the U.S.: #60907) 


What is your favorite sweet?


----------



## ShutteredEye

photo gal said:
			
		

> noun:   informal terms for nakedness (Example: "In the raw")
> adjective:   having the surface exposed and painful (Example: "A raw wound")
> adjective:   untempered and unrefined (Example: "Raw talent")
> adjective:   not processed or refined (Example: "Raw sewage")
> adjective:   not treated with heat to prepare it for eating
> adjective:   lacking training or experience (Example: "Raw recruits")
> adjective:   brutally unfair or harsh (Example: "Received raw treatment from his friends")
> adjective:   inflamed and painful (Example: "His throat was raw")
> adjective:   devoid of elaboration or diminution or concealment; bare and pure (Example: "Raw fury")
> adjective:   not processed or subjected to analysis (Example: "Raw data")
> adjective:   unpleasantly cold and damp
> adjective:   (used informally) completely unclothed
> name:  A surname (very rare: popularity rank in the U.S.: #60907)
> 
> 
> What is your favorite sweet?



Fresh warm maple syrup poured on snow.


What color underwear are you wearing?


----------



## Artemis

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Fresh warm maple syrup poured on snow.
> 
> 
> What color underwear are you wearing?



Sort of reddish...like lipstick colour...dunno why i have them this colour though.

What color underwear are you weaing? (is stuck for ideas)


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> What color underwear are you weaing? (is stuck for ideas)


Black boxers. :thumbup:

Lets stay on the underwear talk...
What brand of underwear do you wear?


----------



## Artemis

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Black boxers. :thumbup:
> 
> Lets stay on the underwear talk...
> What brand of underwear do you wear?



Authentic, m and s brand.

What kind of underwear is most comfortable?


----------



## Nikon Fan

None...  

Is the forum looking different to anyone else?


----------



## Artemis

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> None...
> 
> Is the forum looking different to anyone else?



Yes, very

Isnt this the sexiest forum ever?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Isnt this the sexiest forum ever?


It is, 

Who's idea was it to change everything around?!?! (I almost had a heart attack) :meh:


----------



## clarinetJWD

It was my idea, but

What exactly changed?  I'm not seeing onything different...


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> What exactly changed?  I'm not seeing onything different...


all the different sections moved around and got re-sorted, there are some new one's also.
If you don't see it, clear your cache. :thumbup:

What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## woodsac

I don't know, I'm not looking at the clock.

What time do you usually go to bed? :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD

11:00 when I have to be at work at 6:30, otherwise anywhere between 1:30 and 4...
(btw, I just noticed the changes)

Where should I stash the bodies?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Where should I stash the bodies?


Under the loose floorboard like Ferny did... :meh:

Have you ever had a crush on a famous singer? If so, who was it?


----------



## Corry

Not that I can think of.  Do you think I can get my website up and finished in a month?


----------



## Alison

Yes, I think you can!

How many hours of sleep will I get tonight?


----------



## JonMikal

at this rate 5 - 6

when will it cool down?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Who sleeps anymore, anyways?

I guess I answered your question with a question   Well, who does?


----------



## ferny

> when will it cool down?


When hell freezes over?





> Who sleeps anymore, anyways?
> 
> I guess I answered your question with a question  Well, who does?


I do, kinda. Six hours a night now, woo! :cheer:


Why do women you sit next to slap you on the legs when you make them laugh?


----------



## Xmetal

Because some of them just do it. 


How do I convince my girlfriend that long-drop pit toilets aren't as bad as people make them out to be?


----------



## Andrea K

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Because some of them just do it.
> 
> 
> How do I convince my girlfriend that long-drop pit toilets aren't as bad as people make them out to be?


 
perhaps she is just confused about what the hell a long drop pit toilet is, as i am

what is a long drop pit toilet?


----------



## photo gal

I think it is a port-a-potty!

what is the meaning of life?????


----------



## Corry

Got me stumped.

I need a title, what should it be?


----------



## photo gal

The hippest chick in the coop!


Why are there not purple m&m's?


----------



## woodsac

Because women wouldn't buy any other color and the rest would get stale :lmao: 


Why is water clear?


----------



## ferny

It means you've been drinking too much. Your water should be the colour of straw. Or so the experts say.


Did you know this was the 1000th question?


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> Did you know this was the 1000th question?


wow, didn't notice it untill you said that. 

Will I get the camera I'm bidding on in ebay? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not if I outbid you first... 

Did the Cardinals win last night?

(the correct answer would be heck yes, and it was an AWESOME game)


----------



## Corry

No, it'll get sniped.  :twisted:

Will it actually rain here, or will this drought continue?

EDIT: I was too slow, the correct answer to Amanda's question is "who cares"



*runs to avoid massive beating*


refer to above question.


----------



## LittleMan

I am now the current high bidder... if anyone outbids me I'm going to send the maffia after him... 

about the rain... yes, it will rain someday. 

My question..
How excited do you think I am about the auction? :bounce:


----------



## Traci

:er: A little bit too excited, but I've been there myself!  

Do you like disco music?

*It seems to be stuck on my radio at work right now*


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> :er: A little bit too excited, but I've been there myself!
> 
> Do you like disco music?
> 
> *It seems to be stuck on my radio at work right now*


$#(*$#(*#@(*#@ :banghead::banghead::banghead:
didn't win... they out bid me... 

Oh well... I'll find another camera later. :mrgreen:

about the disco music... I don't like it at all, in fact... it's the only kind of music I don't like.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## photo gal

Holistic Health Practioner ( I help people heal holistically through massage therapy, herbs, vitamins, foods etc! )


How long have you been online today?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> How long have you been online today?


omg... don't ask me that... :shock::shock::shock: Over 5 hours so far... :mrgreen:
I have so much to do.... now you made me feel guilty.... :x

Do you think I should go do some school?


----------



## Traci

General office at PG's company, but my true passion is catalog layout and design, I did that at my last job.

About the disco...it's not my fav either. I'm more of an alternative music kinda girl.

Sorry, a little slow...damn phone calls

yes on the school...it never hurts to have extra knowledge

Long or short hair?


----------



## Corry

On me, or what do I prefer on the opposite sex?  I have long hair..I prefer my men to be clean cut. 

What is one nice thing you can say about someone else on this site?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> Long or short hair?


Well, I like chicas with long hair... but most of them don't like it so I don't mind if they cut it. 

EDIT: one nice thing about someone.
Traci is always nice to me. :blushing:

I'll keep with my old question... 
Who thinks I should get off the computer?


----------



## Traci

:???: Do you mean walking away and doing something else? Because that question could be twisted. :shock:


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> :???: Do you mean walking away and doing something else? Because that question could be twisted. :shock:


dirty mind... :lmao:
didn't notice that.... lol sorry
yes, I mean going and finishing up another spanish lesson or something.. lol


----------



## Traci

:blushing: uummm... :blushing: 

Anyways, whats your question?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> :blushing: uummm... :blushing:
> 
> Anyways, whats your question?


Well, it was one I think I am going to answer myself... 

_question_
 Who thinks I should get off the computer?  EDIT: Just so there is no confusion.... This means I will go away and do something else....


----------



## Corry

Get off the computer


Do you like the color pink?


----------



## Traci

Pink is ok, red is my favorite!

What color/flavor Gatorade is your favorite?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Red...any flavor as long as it's red 

Whom do you admire the most?


----------



## Andrea K

orange


do you prefere gatorade or powerade?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> orange
> 
> 
> do you prefere gatorade or powerade?



Gatorade

why do you think TPF is such an awesome forum?


----------



## Traci

The people.

Grilled cheese or PB&J sandwich?


----------



## Andrea K

grilled cheese, but actually if u just put like peanut butter on a sandwich and put it in the toaster oven it tastes awfully good

whats your favorite flavor of jelly?


----------



## Traci

Knott's Berry Farms Red Raspbery, yum!  

Ok...Whats your favorite Peanut Butter?

Mine is Skippy chunky.


----------



## Andrea K

reese's though ive yet to have it on a sandwich but i know they make it

what's the best thing to put peanut butter on?


----------



## Traci

Toasted plain bagel.

What's your favorite kind of chips?
(Do you think we're hungry? All this talk about food!)


----------



## Nikon Fan

I like Sunchips, those harvest cheddar ones.

What's tommorow?


----------



## Alison

The day I go home :love:

Will we find a new vehicle this weekend?


----------



## Andrea K

depends on where you look

what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Nothing, hopefully 

what do you do when you are uninspired?


----------



## Andrea K

sleep

what do you do when you're out of film?


----------



## clarinetJWD

I'm not sure I understand your question 

What's film?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> What's film?


The format _I_ still use.... :greenpbl:

It just started raining... do you think it will flood?


----------



## Andrea K

nah

do you think it will rain while im at work tomorrow?


----------



## JonMikal

if you work in dc it will


do you want it to rain?


----------



## Alison

As long as it doesn't delay my flight, absolutely!

Do you like Kevin Spacey?


----------



## Xmetal

Yes, because my back yard is looking a bit brown around the edges.

Does JonMikal have a crow fetish?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Too Slow: I do, rain is awesome 

Yes, JonMikal has a crow fetish.

Will I get to meet the world famous JonMikal when I go back to school?


----------



## ShutteredEye

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Too Slow: I do, rain is awesome
> 
> Yes, JonMikal has a crow fetish.
> 
> Will I get to meet the world famous JonMikal when I go back to school?



He's rather elusive.  Much like a crow.....

What time is your alarm set for in the morning?


----------



## terri

I dunno. My husband whacks it a few times and awakens me later with a kiss.  


What's your favorite candy?


----------



## JonMikal

any chocolate


how much do i weigh?


----------



## Alison

Probably less than me at this point

How can you just stop talking with someone and miss them already?


----------



## JonMikal

happens everytime someone hangs up from talking to me .....oh, i guess that was meant for Aubrey   love girl, true love!


does Alison miss all her boys in NH?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Of course!!!

Do you think Jon should watch the movie "the birds" and maybe that might rid him of his crow fetish?


----------



## Andrea K

most likely (this answers both jm's question and erodfmalfhlfh's)


where is Alison?


----------



## Alison

<-------- See location

Will the Red Sox win the world series again?


----------



## terri

Might be the Cardinal's year. It won't be the Braves, that's for sure. 


<<<----- Will the O-dog ever be comfortable with his tongue all the way in his mouth?


----------



## Alison

I don't think his tongue would FIT in his mouth even if he wanted it to!

<------ Is Hope's head that big in real life?


----------



## JonMikal

if so, you could probably make some cash


who likes terri's avatar?


----------



## jstuedle

So there is no stain in the bottom of a pot that boiled dry.

What do you add to instant water?


----------



## JonMikal

your reply to my question


edit: electric or acoustic guitar?


----------



## leewald

acoustic anytime.  


If you appreciate it more when it's backward than when it's forward,  are your backwards and forwards mixed up?




(there is a story behind this question. just want someone else's opinion)


----------



## Traci

LittleMan said:
			
		

> EDIT: one nice thing about someone.
> Traci is always nice to me. :blushing:



 :hug:: Thanks... :blushing: ...you make it easy, LittleMan. 

You're backwards...no forwards, I'm confused.   

What was the question?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> :hug:: Thanks... :blushing: ...you make it easy, LittleMan.


why thank you :sillysmi:


----------



## Andrea K

you should thank her because she thanked you

when do you wake up on saturdays?


----------



## vixenta

7/8am as with every morning, i'm an early riser 

Whats your favourite day of the year?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> when do you wake up on saturdays?


6:00 Like I do all the other days. 

EDIT: too fast for me...
favorite day of the year... March 16th... because there is never anything on March 16th

What is your favorite passtime?


----------



## photo gal

I don't think this is the place to discuss that ; )



When you are angry do you see RED?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> When you are angry do you see RED?


nope, I only see who I'm angry at though... lol

What instruments do you play?  and how long have you played it/them?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Played the trombone in middle school and one year of high school...and not anymore. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What are you doing tonight?


Friday night... partying 

What internet connection do you use?


----------



## photo gal

DSL


Have you ever had the chicken pox?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Have you ever had the chicken pox?


Nope, and I'm not going to get them. 

Do you like country music? Or is that just a South Texas thing?


----------



## Traci

I like country music, I grew up listening to it with my Dad. So no, its not a just a south Texas thing.

Who's your favorite Country music performer(s)?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> Who's your favorite Country music performer(s)?


It changes with my mood... right now I'm listening to Shania Twain... a lot of people don't like her though. 

What languages do you speak?


----------



## ferny

English, very little German and I'm fluent in bollocks.

Why do dogs smell so much after you bath them? uke:


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> Why do dogs smell so much after you bath them? uke:


Because they have really good noses... why else? 

What is your favo(u)rite kind of animal?


----------



## Corry

That's too tough to name just one..but growing up I dreamed day and night about having a horse.  

When you miss someone really really badly, and your having a bad day, and being without them is making it even worse, what do you do to make yourself feel better?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> When you miss someone really really badly, and your having a bad day, and being without them is making it even worse, what do you do to make yourself feel better?


Call her... or him in your case 

do you like playing board games?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Most definitely!!!

Do you like snow cones?


----------



## Islair

Sno Cones Rule!

Do you think I read all 22 pages of this so far?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I hope not 

When's your birthday?


----------



## Traci

June 16th.

When's yours?


----------



## Corry

June 17th.

Can you believe I only have 1/2 hour left of work? (then I go to my OTHER job!  )


----------



## photogoddess

Yes - I believe it.


Is Corry at her other job yet?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Is Corry at her other job yet?


It's 10 right now so I would say she's home by now. 

Do you find yourself trespassing just to get a good picture? Or is it only me?


----------



## clarinetJWD

You are not alone...

Why did I have to get back into one of those hard as #### puzzles (Zest this time, not pr0n last time...)


----------



## Nikon Fan

B/c you're crazy....

Why is Joe crazy?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Because he's a musician.

The real question is why is Amanda crazy


----------



## Nikon Fan

She thought the teacher was saying TO sniff the glue  (not really I swear) 

Have we already asked this question before?


----------



## Jeff Canes

maybe or maybe not

Is Jose Canseco nuts?


----------



## jstuedle

*Yes. Steroids affects the brain first, usually by converting rational athletes to pathological liars.*

*What percentage of pro players use illegal drugs?
*


----------



## Jeff Canes

Marijuana is not a banned drug in the NBA. 
I say a lot dude.


Will photogoddess be riding her motorcycle in the X-game this weekend?


----------



## jstuedle

I hope so, with pictures.

Is that a "Band" drug, or a "banned" drug?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Neither. It's a "banded" drug.


Does chewing-gum _really_ lose it's flavour on the bed post over night?


----------



## vixenta

Probably...it'll be all that wood! And, ewwww.

So...has anyone ever stored their gum behind their ear?


----------



## ferny

Never. There are other places where you can put it and it can't be seen. Much safer. Still has the potential to get covered in hairs though.

If your mother says don't do it, do you swallow it in spite?


----------



## Andrea K

no

whats your favorite kind of gum?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I really like that Fresh'n'Up gum that has the liquid inside...all the flavors are good 

What's your favorite shoe?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Adidas!  Mine are silver 

How long before people get tired of this thread?


----------



## Islair

Never!!

Canon or Nikon?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Canon!!!

What's your dream car?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Canon!!!
> 
> What's your dream car?


Porsche 356 Speedster.  White w/ wine red interior. 

What was the hardest thing for you to learn?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Either Linear Algebra or Differential Equations...
But it doesn't matter now! I'm done with math 

(Probably already been done, but...) Favorite TV show?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Either Linear Algebra or Differential Equations...
> But it doesn't matter now! I'm done with math


GAH! I hate even hearing that  :banghead:





> Favorite TV show?


Saturday Night Live! 

What kind of cameras do you have?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Nikon D70
Kodak DX4330, but we don't talk about that one...

Who lives in a room furnished entirely from IKEA?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Who lives in a room furnished entirely from IKEA?


Not me.

What is your favorite spread to put on bread?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Meat.

Who wants to lend/give me $1000?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Who wants to lend/give me $1000?


I'll give you $1000 if you give me $2000.
deal?

What strange thing do you enjoy?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Iron Chef!

Oh, and Deal. That's you give me 1000 USD, and I give you 2000 Turkish Lira, right?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Iron Chef!
> 
> Oh, and Deal. That's you give me 1000 USD, and I give you 2000 Turkish Lira, right?


No thanks... deal's off...

How long will it be until someone other than me or clarinet post?


----------



## photogoddess

Right about..... NOW!!! 



Why are we on the computer on Saturday instead of out playing?


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Right about..... NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we on the computer on Saturday instead of out playing?



Cause im sad.

Why do you spend time on the pc?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Why do you spend time on the pc?


Because I love The Photo Forum! :mrgreen:
And it's the only thing to do around here other than school and taking photos.

What is the most recient photo you've taken? (post a link or just post the pic)


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'm lazy,  go look under the Fair threads in general gallery 

What are you eating for dinner?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I'm lazy,  go look under the Fair threads in general gallery


geez... you are.... 


:mrgreen:



> What are you eating for dinner?


I already ate... I grilled hamburgers.  They were delicious! :mrgreen:

What is your favorite smilie(emotiocon) (sp?) out of all of them here?


----------



## Andrea K

my favorite is... :scratch: 

what's your least favorite emoticon?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> what's your least favorite emoticon?


This one: :cyclops:
What the heck is it supposed to stand for?!?! :roll:

What emoticon do you use the most?


----------



## Andrea K

used least?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> used least?



:spiderma:  <<<<Those two...
I never talk about aliens or spiderman... so I've never used them (until now)

What's the coolest looking smilie?


----------



## clarinetJWD

but then again, I am a Texan 

do you watch TV while you're on the computer?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> do you watch TV while you're on the computer?


Nope, TV is in the other room.  I devote all my attention to TPF 

Were you ever part of/are you in a gang?


----------



## JonMikal

eb dluoc


how often do you brush your teeth?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> eb dluoc
> 
> 
> how often do you brush your teeth?


Twice or Three times every day.

Which gang do you think JonMikal was in?


----------



## LittleMan

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Which gang do you think JonMikal was in?


Let me answer that...

the Falcons

 :hugs: Cuddles

 :hug:: Hugsy

 Winkor

 :lmao: Chuckles

 Cutie

 :blushing: Red cheeks

What is JonMikal's Response to this?


----------



## JonMikal

the grandfather http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27195


mcdonalds/burger king/wendy's?


----------



## photogoddess

Yuck yuck and yuck. I just can't eat that stuff. Gives me heart burn. uke:




What are you most afraid of?


----------



## danalec99

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What are you most afraid of?


Spiders; the really huge ones that I used to come accross in India. I dislike them with full passion! 

Love or lust?


----------



## LittleMan

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Love or lust?


Who? :meh:

J/k :lmao:

Still cameras or video?


----------



## JonMikal

still


do you 'feel' music?


----------



## clarinetJWD

it's my job!
(that and to play it  )

Any PC gamers out there? What's your favorite game?


----------



## Andrea K

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> it's my job!
> (that and to play it  )
> 
> Any PC gamers out there? What's your favorite game?


 
internet (i know i know...its not a game...)

whats the 13th letter of the alphabet?


----------



## JonMikal

which alphabet?


who will be the first TPFer i meet in person?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Too late:I'm a musician.  I can't count to 13. :lmao:
            The 8th is H.

You'll meet me first!  I'll only be about an hour away from you while I'm at school 

Is there a single picture that really started you down the Photographic road?  If so, please share!


----------



## Andrea K

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Too late:I'm a musician. I can't count to 13. :lmao:
> The 8th is H.
> 
> You'll meet me first! I'll only be about an hour away from you while I'm at school
> 
> Is there a single picture that really started you down the Photographic road? If so, please share!


 
no

who will be the first tpfer i will meet in person?


----------



## JonMikal

Chase, he personally meets immediately with all banned members 


who will be banned next?


----------



## Corry

Me!!! As soon as he finds that rotten fish I put in his shoe....

I have to go to work now...will you miss me while I'm gone? :mrgreen:


----------



## Dweller

Yes.

Should I go out and find something to shoot today or hide inside where its somewhat cool?


----------



## clarinetJWD

You're in Oregon!  Go _Outside_ where it's somewhat cool!

Why does deviantART hate my computer?


----------



## Nikon Fan

B/c you've caused an evil stir there 

What is the temp right now?


----------



## clarinetJWD

A mere 92 F, and dA likes my computer again 

How lobg before Scott shows us his cruise pics?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'll give him 2 days...  One to catch up on sleep and the other to edit 

What should the next photo assignment of the week be?


----------



## ShutteredEye

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I'll give him 2 days...  One to catch up on sleep and the other to edit
> 
> What should the next photo assignment of the week be?



Feet.

How many rolls do you think I can get away with shooting on our honeymoon cruise without seriously pissing the new wife off?


----------



## Nikon Fan

50 as long as you make up for it 

Besides feet, b/c they seriously gross me out...what should be the next photo assignment of the week?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> 50 as long as you make up for it
> 
> Besides feet, b/c they seriously gross me out...what should be the next photo assignment of the week?


Instruments (if you haven't already done that one) 

What section of the forum do you post most in?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Off topic of course, is there any other forum at tPF?

Who is the last person you kissed?


----------



## photogoddess

My boyfriend. :heart:




Are you afraid of snakes?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Heck yes! 

Are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## ShutteredEye

If they keep a respectful distance I'm fine with them.  However, I have a scar on my leg that looks like I've been shot, where I got bit by a brown recluse on a camping trip.

What is the fastest lense you have?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What is the fastest lense you have?


My Canon 50mm 1.4  it's amazing...

Do you waer glasses?


----------



## Andrea K

used to...now contacts


how much do you think all your camera equipment weighs?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> how much do you think all your camera equipment weighs?


Probably only about 10 pounds... I don't have all that much yet... lol
(that will change in the coming years.) 

What do _you_ think you do best?


----------



## photogoddess

Organize and manage things. 



Do you prefer Fuji or Kodak films?


----------



## ShutteredEye

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Organize and manage things.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer Fuji or Kodak films?



Fuji.  But only because the lab I frequent uses all Fuji equipment.


What kind of toothpaste do you use?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Crest, really like the spearmint kind :mrgree: <-- see how clean my teeth are

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## JonMikal

an orange


when did you last feel disgusted


----------



## photo gal

Banana


Are you in love?


----------



## photogoddess

Yup! :heart:




C-41 B&W or the real thing?


----------



## ferny

Heh. Erm, yes and no. Trying to figure out if the feelings I have for someone new are just re-hashed feelings for someone I used to love (and certainly don't any more). It can't be love because I won't let it be and it's far too soon anyway. But, I care about her and want to tell her every time I see her and every time I close my eyes.

Pfff, me and women, not a good combination.



crap, leave the window open to type and someone jumps in and answers it before me. Grrr. :x 


Much prefer the proper B&W, just need to get some so I can use my chemicals!


What colour socks you got on today?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not wearing any socks...it's summer time 

What color of shirt are you wearing?


----------



## photo gal

Not wearing one!  (it's summertime!!!!!)


What is the name of your best friend?


----------



## ShutteredEye

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Not wearing any socks...it's summer time
> 
> What color of shirt are you wearing?



Navy blue.  It's a Big Dog shirt that says "Big Dog Bowling"  "our balls glow in the dark."

What is the worst date you've ever been on?


----------



## Calliope

When I was asked out and I ended up paying for everything - first and last date with that guy!!!

What's the craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Artemis

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Navy blue.  It's a Big Dog shirt that says "Big Dog Bowling"  "our balls glow in the dark."
> 
> What is the worst date you've ever been on?



Well...ive only ever been on two....maybe three, and they all involved walking around talking....but perhap....the latest one...

How many dates yah been on?


----------



## Islair

Im married, so my wife doesnt consider us dating anymore.  If I went out on a date Im sure she would be mad at me.  :mrgreen: 

If you work in retail, what is the worse thing you wanted to say to a customer?


----------



## Islair

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> it's my job!
> (that and to play it  )
> 
> Any PC gamers out there? What's your favorite game?



Not much of a PC Gamer, but I use my XBox online.  I spend WAAAYYY too much time on Halo 2.


----------



## Traci

I have said "f**K you.   I think that was the worst and I didn't get in trouble. :cheer: 

Have you ever been slapped by a customer? (that happened to me, hence the F/U).


----------



## photogoddess

Islair said:
			
		

> If you work in retail, what is the worse thing you wanted to say to a customer?



Why didn't you make up your f'n mind what you wanted BEFORE getting in the checkout line? Go to the end of the line and make a damned decision! issed:




Is there anyone in your life that you'd like to permanently go away?


----------



## Nikon Fan

There's a teacher at school that I wouldn't mind if he happened to vanish... 

Open a book, turn to a random page, and type the first sentence of that page...oh in question form...will you please open a book, turn to a random page, and type the first sentence of that page????????


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> open a book, turn to a random page, and type the first sentence of that page????????


Plants must have a continuous suppy of water.

What is the best country? (I'll give you a hint... it's Texas) :mrgreen:


----------



## ShutteredEye

Let me think here...

I'm going to have to go with Texas!!!

Know why the wind blows so badly in Texas?

(Hint, it's because Missouri sucks so hard.....)


----------



## Corry

TEXAS!  You get over there in that corner and face the wall.  MISSOURRI!!!! You get in the other corner and face the wall!  Now you just sit there and think about how you've been acting.  You can come out of the corners when you figure out how to get along!

EDIT: I just realized this is the Ask Anything thread, and not the "calling all texans" thread, so um...just skip me and answer Mountainlanders question!


----------



## clarinetJWD

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Let me think here...
> 
> I'm going to have to go with Texas!!!
> 
> Know why the wind blows so badly in Texas?
> 
> (Hint, it's because Missouri sucks so hard.....)



I'll let Amanda answer this one :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess

At the risk of being lynched... doesn't everything blow in Texas? **runs and hides while dodging bullets** 



If you were a color, what color would you be?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> At the risk of being lynched... doesn't everything blow in Texas? **runs and hides while dodging bullets**
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a color, what color would you be?


I think I would be the color blue. 

Don't you just love Texas? :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

Never been to Texas. 



Why is Little Man blue?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Because he whiner for not wanting to drive to the Texas get together, and know he should go to it 


    How many glassine envelopes do you go thru in a month


----------



## Islair

None, Digital.

Have you ever heard anyone have a conversation with themselves?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Does it count if it was me?

What's your favorite book?


----------



## Calliope

Pride & Prejudice

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## JonMikal

waking up this morning


do you like peanut butter & banana sandwiches?


----------



## photo gal

I like peanut butter I LOVE bananas and I like sandwiches, so I'm going to guess YES!~


Do you prefer to run or walk?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Do you prefer to run or walk?


I only run if something is chasing me... :meh:

What is your favorite lens?


----------



## Islair

70-200 2.8  With a doubler when needed.

Have you ever been driving to work on a foggy day and said "screw it Im calling in sick and taking photos today?"


----------



## Nikon Fan

Nope...I'm never awake when there's fog 

How much money is in your wallet right now?


----------



## mygrain

not a cent.

how much money are you willing to put in my wallet?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> not a cent.
> 
> how much money are you willing to put in my wallet?


I'll quote someone...


> not a cent.



What did you have for lunch?


----------



## mygrain

nothing yet.

is littleman greedy or just broke as well?


----------



## JonMikal

mygrain said:
			
		

> nothing yet.
> 
> is littleman greedy or just broke as well?


 
all of the above and then some weird stuff


do you chew your nails?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> nothing yet.
> 
> is littleman greedy or just broke as well?


a bit of both... 
but I had someone ask me if I wanted a job today... lol

Will I take the lowly cafeteria job that pays lower than minimum wage and only lets me work mornings? :meh:


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do you chew your nails?


nope, and it bugs me when people do...

See above for question.


----------



## JonMikal

probably, who else would hire you?


did you watch the discovery land today?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> probably, who else would hire you?


ouch... low blow...
actually I'm looking to go into business myself, so I don't even care. 



> did you watch the discovery land today?


nope, I am going to the different news sites right now to see if there is a recording of it. 

Is this 'bash littleman day'?


----------



## JonMikal

everyday is bash littleman day


hmmmm, i wonder if CNN's website had a video of the landing?????


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hmmmm, i wonder if CNN's website had a video of the landing?????


yes, it does.... downloading it right now.

How long is my tongue going to burn since I took a bite out of that habanero pepper? :meh:


----------



## clarinetJWD

Ooh, I want to bite a habañero!  sounds like fun.
Oh, and it's not going to sto[ burning.

How excited was I to learn my car would be fixed up in time for school?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> How excited was I to learn my car would be fixed up in time for school?


jumping up and down excited?

How long does it take to learn a language?


----------



## Corry

Much too long, I'll never remember spanish, no matter how much I try.  

I need new nice looking shoes or sandals for work...where should I look for them?


----------



## Nikon Fan

In your closet...or try the mall 

What's your favorite brand of peanut butter?


----------



## Corry

Jif

Who else eats (or has a family member or boyfriend that eats..) about 5 lbs of PB in a month?  (My boyfriend could live on the stuff, I think)


----------



## Nikon Fan

I like it but not that much...now five pounds of potatos and then we're talking 

Do you have any posters on your walls, if so which?


----------



## Corry

At home I have a few Dale Earnhardt Jr Posters still up, though I'm not really into Nascar anymore.  (still love Jr. though!)  Here...Erik has a Grand Theft Auto Poster up, and the rest are 16X20 framed and matted photos that he's taken.  

Do you like pink, and do you think blondes look good in pink?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I hate pink...and only blonde guys...and not so much the pink 

How much time do you spend on TPF per day?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> How much time do you spend on TPF per day?


on and off all day... I'm usually working in another window if I'm on TPF.

What kind of camera bag do you use?


----------



## photogoddess

I have several but usually Tamrac or Lowepro



What is the first thing you thought of when you woke up this morning?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What is the first thing you thought of when you woke up this morning?


"geez... I have a lot to do today..." 

What was YOUR first thought this morning?


----------



## Corry

"Why isn't my boyfriend in bed"

He got woke up by the cat at 5am, and couldn't go back to sleep, so he's been up since then.  

Do you like this hat?
http://shop.mlb.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1975835&cp=1452346.1452692.880737&parentPage=family

(hint: the answer is "yes", cuz I just bought it.)


----------



## ferny

I'm more interested in the end of the url than the hat. "rentPage=family" :crazy:
Looks alright, much better than my Cubs hat. Yup, I do have one. :shock:


How is it possible to Russia to have so many beautiful athletes? :shock:


----------



## ShutteredEye

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm more interested in the end of the url than the hat. "rentPage=family" :crazy:
> Looks alright, much better than my Cubs hat. Yup, I do have one. :shock:
> 
> 
> How is it possible to Russia to have so many beautiful athletes? :shock:




Ahhh watching tennis again aye?  No wonder they weren't friendly with the US for so long, they thought we'd steal all their good looking women.

What is the longest you've slept in a row?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What is the longest you've slept in a row?


I don't sleep very long... probably only about 13 hours strait is my max... 

What is your favorite card game?


----------



## ShutteredEye

War.  When I was a kid we'd play for hours with 4 decks combined.

How many people have you been with? :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci

mountainlander said:
			
		

> How many people have you been with? :mrgreen:



What do you mean? Boyfriend/girlfriend or "with" with?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Traci said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Boyfriend/girlfriend or "with" with?




Err, is that the question?  LOL

You know, your "number."


----------



## JonMikal

6969


how many times have you been slapped?


----------



## errant_star

JonMikal said:
			
		

> 6969
> 
> 
> how many times have you been slapped?


 
5 or 6 times give or take


What is longest stretch of time you've gone without sleep?


----------



## ShutteredEye

errant_star said:
			
		

> 5 or 6 times give or take
> 
> 
> What is longest stretch of time you've gone without sleep?



I've been up for 78 hrs straight.  yup 3 1/4 days.  I was a zombie.

What was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Meysha

Chemistry.... oh yeah... and Physics was phun too. hehehe. 

Now, in uni, photography is my favourite subject (yes people, I've enrolled in a photo subject, well it's not really photography, it's my bludgy elective for this semester called "Intro to Digital Imaging"...ie: PS for beginners... woot - first thing we learn is how to scan. hehehehe :mrgreen: I love bludgy uni!)

Will my dog keep chasing mozzies until he hurts himself? or is running into the glass door 4 times enough for him to learn?


----------



## ferny

> Ahhh watching tennis again aye? No wonder they weren't friendly with the US for so long, they thought we'd steal all their good looking women.


Helsinki 2005 http://www.iaaf.org/

I'll think he'll carry on. Pickle still chases after bees and wasps even though she knows she'll get stung. Tell her "it'll bite you" or make a buzzy noise and she'll run a mile. 


How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck, if a Woodchuck coudn't chuck wood?


----------



## Meysha

Depends on how much he's had to drink that night. ;-)

How much is too much?


----------



## Artemis

Meysha said:
			
		

> Depends on how much he's had to drink that night. ;-)
> 
> How much is too much?



When im on the floor clutching my...stomach..

How can less be more?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> When im on the floor clutching my...stomach..
> 
> How can less be more?


Less can be more when more is less then less is more. 

How long will this unexpected thunderstorm last?


----------



## Meysha

Until it finishes.

What will happen after it finishes?


----------



## Xmetal

All over Red-Rover. 


What does Valium do?


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> What does Valium do?


He sleeps all the time...
(prince valium from Space Balls) :mrgreen:

How long will it take XMetal to move down here?
btw, I'm part of the Porsche Club of America... we need more car photogs... lol


----------



## Xmetal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> He sleeps all the time...
> (prince valium from Space Balls) :mrgreen:
> 
> How long will it take XMetal to move down here?
> btw, I'm part of the Porsche Club of America... we need more car photogs... lol



Porsche Club?? I'm there tomorow!! 

Ok: Working VISA, Passport, other relevent paperwork, a sh!tload of cash and a means of carting all my stuff over there. 

Gimmie 10 years. 


Why do Americans go nuts over Aussie accents?


----------



## mygrain

We don't ...must be yer egos were after. 

Spork or fork?


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Why do Americans go nuts over Aussie accents?


They're awesome... mate.... :blushing:

Who is your favorite person to take photos of?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> Spork or fork?


fork..

See above....


----------



## ShutteredEye

My daughter.

What's your favorite Campbell's soup?


----------



## Xmetal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> They're awesome... mate.... :blushing:
> 
> Who is your favorite person to take photos of?



 i'm in tears here!! 

Fave person to shoot? my girlfriend because she always presents a challenge. 


Someone else can ask a question coz my mind is switched off. :razz:


----------



## Islair

mygrain said:
			
		

> We don't ...must be yer egos were after.
> 
> Spork or fork?


Fork, the Spork Sucks

I love taking photos of old guys who still think they are athletes, it is so funny to see their expressions.


PC or Mac?


----------



## Nikon Fan

PC...would get a mac if I could though...

Do you collect anything?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Other than dust?

What color is your carpet?


----------



## JonMikal

yep


what shall i eat for lunch?

edit: oops


----------



## Nikon Fan

Chocolate  

What will Jon really eat for lunch?


----------



## vonDrehle

Pizza... Its a good day for pizza.  If only I wasn't on a diet... 

Are the lenses I mentioned in my last post on the thread crappy?http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27532
(Not Thread Advertising :bigangel


----------



## Traci

Don't know...did look at that thread.

Why does one day of jury duty seem like three?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Space and time are warped by the mass of books on legalese found in Courtrooms.



When was the last time you had spam fritters?


----------



## Traci

Never. 

What are spamm fritters?


----------



## ShutteredEye

fried spam

What is spam?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What is spam?


ever seen the stuff that comes out of the south end of a kangaroo?  
Well spam isn't exactly that.... but it tasts about the same...

Do you get stressed out easily? (because I do...)


----------



## Alison

Yes, but I'm a lot better than I used to be :mrgreen:

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## terri

I haven't had lunch yet......:meh: 

Does anyone else forget to eat sometimes?


----------



## danalec99

Yes

Car or SUV?



Off topic: Littleman, do you own a Porsche?


----------



## Alison

Prefer a car (or truck) but our family has outgrown that and we live on the side of a mountain so we're currently SUV shopping. 

What brand of computer do you use (or did you build your own?)


----------



## photogoddess

I use a custom built one. 



How do you motivate yourself?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> How do you motivate yourself?


I need to know that one right about now... :banghead:


please tell me how to motivate myself... :meh:



> Off topic: Littleman, do you own a Porsche?


my dad does, we have had lots of them in the past... I used to be the photographer for the San Antonio club.  They are great cars.


----------



## PreludeX

i have like almost 500  isnt that cool or what?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'll got with what.

What's your favorite thing to shoot pics of?


----------



## danalec99

People.

Is it the camera or the photographer or both?



Littleman, yum! . Which one do you have now?


----------



## LittleMan

danalec99 said:
			
		

> People.
> 
> Is it the camera or the photographer or both?


I think for a simple shot where technical aspecs aren't involved... it's the photog.

what kind of watch do you wear?



> Littleman, yum! . Which one do you have now?


A stock 968.
Great road car.  It's Amazon Green. (more blue then green though)
I don't have any pics of it on this computer though and I don't know where they all went.... lol


----------



## Hertz van Rental

One that works.



Do you ever wear odd socks? If so, why?


----------



## JonMikal

yep, cause i wanna be like you


have you ever worn underwear on your head?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> have you ever worn underwear on your head?


hasn't everyone?

Are _all_ of your answers in this thread sarcastic?


----------



## Nikon Fan

No :mrgreen:

What is something weird that happened in history on this day in any year? (google it)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You gave a one word reply to-day!




How much do you spend on make-up every week? (Girls can answer too)


----------



## LittleMan

> You gave a one word reply to-day!


 :lmao:


			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How much do you spend on make-up every week? (Girls can answer too)


none. :meh:

What do you do when you get tired of life?


----------



## Calliope

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> No :mrgreen:
> 
> What is something weird that happened in history on this day in any year? (google it)


 
*August 10* is the 222nd day of the year (223rd in leap years) in the Gregorian Calendar. There are 143 days remaining.

The term "the 10th of August" is widely used by historians as a shorthand for the Storming of the Tuileries Palace on August 10, 1792. 



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How much do you spend on make-up every week? (Girls can answer too)


 
Nothing, I hardly ever wear makeup...

At what age are you considered "old"?


----------



## Calliope

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :lmao:
> 
> none. :meh:
> 
> What do you do when you get tired of life?


 
oops...  Find something new to look forward to

See above for question


----------



## Traci

I think old is a state of mind...someone could be old at 25 or old at 75.

What time is it where you are?


----------



## Calliope

5:30 pm


Oops, time to cook dinner.  What should I make?


----------



## Nikon Fan

How bout fried chicken, mashed potatoes, some bread, corn, and slaw?  Sorry, that's a southern meal  Ummm maybe just make some chocolate for Jon 

What are you going to do this weekend?


----------



## Traci

Steak on the bbq with potatoes and baby carrots...Yum!

What's your favorite Beatles song?

Oops...too slow
I'm going to Disneyland.

See above question.


----------



## mygrain

Rocky Raccoon or Eleanor Rigby.

how long is your nose hair?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not long enough to meausure....

do....i...use...too...much...when...i...post...?


----------



## Artemis

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Not long enough to meausure....
> 
> do....i...use...too...much...when...i...post...?



No...but I do...

Do you want to see me with my new half grown beard?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> No...but I do...
> 
> Do you want to see me with my new half grown beard?


Definately. 

Do YOU want to see Arty with his new half grown beard?


----------



## Traci

Absolutely!

What about you LittleMan , will we see you with a half grown beard?


----------



## Artemis

I doubt we will...

How much will you pay me not to shave for two weeks? ive managed 3 days and its a beard already


----------



## clarinetJWD

I had t start shaving daily in 7th grade.  My beard is annoying.


----------



## surfingfireman

How old are you Artemis?  I am 32 and can't grow a beard if I don't shave for a year!


----------



## Nikon Fan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I had t start shaving daily in 7th grade.  My beard is annoying.



YIKES


----------



## Xmetal

Next Question: What's your favourite fragrance/perfume/Cologune(sp?)


----------



## Nikon Fan

I love this one from Bath and Body works called Cotton Blossom, smells amazing  

Why is it that we get off topic in a simple off topic question asking game so easily?


----------



## Xmetal

Because people are stupid and love post whoring where they see fit. layball:

Any John Mayer fans in the house?


----------



## mygrain

HELL NO!! dude is a dave matthews wanna be. OMG where did that come from.

DOES anyone like the DMB anymore?


----------



## Xmetal

Absolutely love Dave Matthews Band!! Wish they'd tour Australia because i'd be there with bells on!!


What's a 'Holla Back girl'? (American question)


----------



## mygrain

from the urban dictionary: A girl that is willing to be treated like a doormat or booty call. She is a girl that will allow guys to do whatever they want with her and will just wait for them to 'holla back' at them.

Why do you  want to know? you got something on your birthday wishlist do ya?


----------



## Islair

Someone could do the body work on my car, oh and fresh paint for it.  That would be a great gift.

Why can you eat a bunch of chinease food and in 2 hours you are starving to death?


----------



## bace

NO MSG!!!

Am I wearing panties right now?


----------



## photogoddess

I suspect that you ARE wearing panties right now. Pink ones with whilte lace - in fact. 




Is Hertz really modest?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Of course he is...

Is photogoddess really one of the three wise chicks?


----------



## Andrea K

im probably not wise enough to answer that

how did the "three wise chicks" originate?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I think in the TPF mugshots thread...

How come we don't have "three wise men" here at TPF?


----------



## photogoddess

Cause men aren't wise. 



Are men wise?


----------



## Andrea K

i dont know

im ron burgundy?


----------



## Meysha

Men aren't wise, they're wary.
Well they should be wary of us at least.

Who would the three wary men be?


----------



## Meysha

> im ron burgundy?


HAHAHA!!

LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!!!


see question above.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Well, I for one, am always wary.

What the heck does im ron burgundy mean?


----------



## bace

It means you have many leather bound book and your house smells of rich mahogany.

I love lamp?


----------



## Meysha

I ate a red candle.

Do I have a hairy little buddha in my possesion?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes.

Do you people watch too much Anchorman?


----------



## Meysha

I'll hit you in the ovaries - right in the baby makers!

hehehehe. 
Should Anchorman be taught in schools?


----------



## bace

Yes. Along with how to play dodge ball at the pro level.

And also how to turn left. A child who can't turn left...is an unhappy child.

Should Will Farrell try another character type?


----------



## Andrea K

yes, maybe he'll be better at it.

do you think he'll ever be as funny as ben stiller?


----------



## bace

He became funnier than Ben years ago.

Do you think Ben or Will will EVER be as funny as Vince Vaghn?


----------



## Andrea K

who?


----------



## Traci

I met Vince Vaughn...he's very tall. However, I don't think he's as funny as Will or Ben. He's just a great actor!

TGIF...

What mood are you in today?


----------



## danalec99

TGIF mood

shoes or sandals?


----------



## bace

Sandals, but only if i'm wearing socks with them.

White socks....and shorts.

seriously I actually hate wearing sandals. White running shoes are my thing. Currently i'm sporting some updated classic style puma's.

I look great.

Why does it matter that the new girl has to sit where i'm sitting?


----------



## JonMikal

bace said:
			
		

> I look great.


 
not really, i've seen your pic :greenpbl: 

to answer your question: the masses want a change.


who's the last member to join?


----------



## terri

That's too hard. 

Why does JonMikal ask us a question that would make us leave the thread to go look?


----------



## Traci

So that we will post after someone else does and make us look silly!

What color is your shirt today?


----------



## JonMikal

Traci said:
			
		

> So that we will post after someone else does and make us look silly!


 
thats not hard to do ya know  

beige

what color is your hair?


----------



## photogoddess

Naturally?  Dark brown (but getting gray). I keep it a constant auburn though. :mrgreen:



Does JonMikal really work or just run around DC taking photos?


----------



## terri

He claims to be employed. Whether or not he actually works is up for ongoing speculation.

Am I the only one who likes to be barefoot as much as possible?


----------



## Alison

NO! My shoes don't fit anymore and I work from home. Nuf said 

Why are chow mein noodles so addictive?


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> He claims to be employed. Whether or not he actually works is up for ongoing speculation.
> 
> Am I the only one who likes to be barefoot as much as possible?



DEFINATELY NOT! I LOVE to be barefoot!

EDIT, I'M SLOW!

Cuz it's bad for you!

Will it rain all weekend?


----------



## bace

terri said:
			
		

> He claims to be employed. Whether or not he actually works is up for ongoing speculation.
> 
> Am I the only one who likes to be barefoot as much as possible?


 
I don't know. I like to be barefoot, but my last place was a danger zone for the feet. So now i'm used to wearing atleast socks.

Am I an annoying twat?


----------



## mygrain

annoying no...twat maybe.


how many ways are there to make change with the US dollar?


----------



## JonMikal

too slow again


----------



## JonMikal

from your pocket to mine is all i know


when was the dollar bill first introduced?


----------



## Corry

293

That dude in Mygrains avatar...don't his feet hurt by now?

EDIT, TO SLOW AGAIN:

I have no idea, and boss is in room, so can't look it up right now.  

Have you ever applied for an EIN number, and if so, how difficult was it?


----------



## mygrain

He's a cartoon....so probably not.

SHould I change my avatar to bouncy boobs?


----------



## Nikon Fan

NO! 

Who would want to see that?


----------



## Corry

Every guy on the site (and maybe some of the girls, who knows!?)  

Why is my boss/stepdad in such a good mood?


----------



## terri

> Am I an annoying twat?


 Not just yet, but you have potential.

Does anyone else see a new title here? :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

I can think of a few new titles for our new friend. :twisted:


How long will it take for the admins to change Bace's title again?

PS - I've done the EIN thing Corry. Drop me a pm and I'll explain it to you.


----------



## mygrain

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> NO!
> 
> Who would want to see that?



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :greenpbl:  :greenpbl:


----------



## JonMikal

depends on which one does it.


how come there is no consistency around here?


----------



## mygrain

because sense can not be made.

my brain hurts...why?


----------



## photogoddess

Because a head like yours should hurt. j/k No brain, no headache. 



Does Migrain really have friends that are nose goblins?


----------



## mygrain

no, I made them up. i just like to feel wanted and loved. if you believe they are real then they can be. They're magic anyway and good luck to have around...but I'm no Scientologist so releasing such creatures is out of the question. 

What color do you think magic nose goblins come in?


----------



## photo gal

I can only presume!

Are men really from Mars?


----------



## photo gal

Booger green!

Again, are men really from Mars!


----------



## mygrain

magic nose goblins are.

why is it illegal to sell beer in a santa claus suit in OHio, even if you are a dog?


----------



## Traci

How can I be a dog...I thought I was human?! As for the legallities, dunno, sorry!  

Why does PG's dog shed SO much?

I hate vacuuming!


----------



## terri

Because he likes to watch you vacuum. 


Why am I so bored today?


----------



## photo gal

Because It's going around!


Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## terri

I haven't done one in years, but......sure! 

Can you do three in a row?


----------



## Corry

Nope, never have been able to do one even. 

Should I bribe the UPS guy so he'll come to my house first?


----------



## photo gal

Last time I tried!

Do you like jellybeans?


----------



## photo gal

Dang too slow again!


Yes

Is your UPS guy cute?  (they all seem to be!)


----------



## bace

yes I like jellybeans cept the black ones.

and I don't have a ups guy.

Is Jack Bauer the hardest mother effer on the planet?


----------



## mygrain

maybe...is he dead and rigor mortis set in

who is jack bauer?


----------



## bace

http://www.fox.com/24/

Keifer Sutherland.

What's you cell phone ring tone?


----------



## photo gal

dunno!

Should I know who Jack Bauer is?


----------



## Corry

I googled him..looks like he's the main character in 24.  Meh.  


Have you ever been on Cops?


----------



## Corry

Damn, WAY to slow!

Cell ring: Take me out to the Ballgame, sung by William Hung

If you watch to much TV, you should know who Jack Bauer is.

Now back to my question above.


----------



## photo gal

Yes, oh wait the question was have I ever been on cops, not on A cop!

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## Corry

photo gal said:
			
		

> Yes, oh wait the question was have I ever been on cops, not on A cop!
> 
> Do you eat breakfast?



Never used to, but I try to, so I can keep my blood sugar even.  

When was the last time you took a photo?


----------



## Alison

On Tuesday, plan to take some tonight at the pool though 

What is your favorite day of the week?


----------



## Corry

Tuesday and Wednesday...always my days off. 

How long do I have to listen to this oldies station before my stepdad commercial comes on, and I can TURN IT!?


----------



## bace

core_17 said:
			
		

> If you watch to much TV, you should know who Jack Bauer is.


 
I download episodes to my comp. I barely watch tv.

And my favourite day is Friday.

What's today?


----------



## JonMikal

depends on where u live


whats the temp where u r?


----------



## Alison

80 degrees with a nice breeze

Where should we take my son for his b-day tomorrow? He's turning 4.


----------



## Corry

The ZOO!!!! Or Chuck E Cheese!

 

Ok, so it's not a question, but finish this lyric:

"I don't care what they say, I won't stay in a world ________ __________."


----------



## Alison

without love

Is it wrong that I am 26 and like listening to the oldies station?


----------



## Corry

Nah...

Since when is 80's pop considered oldies???  If they are playing songs from my childhood on the oldies station, does that make me old?


----------



## Islair

Yes it does, but I am helping you row the same boat.

Why are humans doing all the work on the planet since we are suppose to be smarter than the other species?  Why cant I just lay around all day and eat bananas and send a chimp to work for me?


----------



## photogoddess

Because the chimps are laying around soaking up the sun instead. Maybe they are smarter than we are. :scratch:




What should Traci and I have for lunch today?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not KFC...how bout some Subway?

Did you watch the meteor shower or will you watch it tonight?


----------



## Corry

There's a meteor shower???  I'll have to tell Erik!  Maybe I'll watch it, if the clouds go away. 

Give me some ideas on a new way to spoil my boyfriend.


----------



## Islair

Lots and Lots of "Personal" attention. :twisted: 

Do you Water Ski?


----------



## bace

core_17 said:
			
		

> There's a meteor shower??? I'll have to tell Erik! Maybe I'll watch it, if the clouds go away.
> 
> Give me some ideas on a new way to spoil my boyfriend.


 
Steak and a BJ.
Movie and a BJ.
Porn and a BJ
Another woman and a BJ.
BJ...then sex...then a BJ.

For real though, men like to know you've put thought into something. Take a bunch of pictures that are clues to some kind of treasure....which should be something that ultimately ends in a BJ.

Am I a pig or what?


----------



## Corry

bace said:
			
		

> Steak and a BJ.
> Movie and a BJ.
> Porn and a BJ
> Another woman and a BJ.
> BJ...then sex...then a BJ.
> 
> For real though, men like to know you've put thought into something. Take a bunch of pictures that are clues to some kind of treasure....which should be something that ultimately ends in a BJ.
> 
> Am I a pig or what?



Yes, you are a pig, and I said NEW ways to spoil him.  And no other woman will ever touch my man, thank you.

Would it be a good idea to buy an umbrella, if I plan to shoot with my digi rebel this weekend?


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Since when is 80's pop considered oldies??? If they are playing songs from my childhood on the oldies station, does that make me old?


 
the original is from the 60's duh!

hell yes bace and more!

what ever happened to gilligan?


----------



## Calliope

still on the island but now married to ginger...

how much longer before bace gets banned?


----------



## photogoddess

Depends on how many references he makes to BJs. 



Will Corry buy an umbrella only to find that it's useful as a lightening rod? :shock:


----------



## mygrain

PG said "rod". hehhhhehehehehe.


----------



## photogoddess

Yes I did.


Did Mygrain get a little too wound up over all the BJ talk or what?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Most definitely!

Who is your role model?


----------



## mygrain

no, im pretty relaxed now. :mrgreen:

thanks. what should i get my nephew for his b-day..toys or art supplies?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Slow again..

Get him toys of course!!!

See my above question...


----------



## ferny

I don't even want to start discussing what going on in Mygrians head. 


How do you stop yourself from laughing? Like when I was at the supermarket yesteday and the women serving kept asking lots of question and with every answer would go "yer_air_". It's cruel to laugh at people for no good reason, but I struggled not to. 

Heh, I'm think I'm the winner in the slow race. 



> Who is your role model?


Never had one to be honest. Crap answer, but it's the truth.


----------



## mygrain

toys really...he already has sooo many.

role model...i'm not the looking up to anyone type unless they are wearing a dress... but if i had to choice maybe Frank Frazetta.

how much have you spent on camera equipment this year?


----------



## Alison

I'd rather not discuss that, it will make me cry. Too much.

Will it rain before we can go swimming?


----------



## ferny

Of course, or the pool will be empty.


Am I doomed to be forever ignored?


----------



## mygrain

so alison how are you doing.

has anyone seen ferny lately?


----------



## Alison

ferny said:
			
		

> Of course, or the pool will be empty.
> 
> 
> Am I doomed to be forever ignored?



No, but you have to ask a question to get an answer 

If we can't go swimming would it be too mean to tell the boys we have to clean the house instead? :twisted:

Oh, and Mygrain, get him art supplies if you think he'll like them. From a mother of two....toys are over rated and the boys much prefer to draw or color.


----------



## mygrain

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> boys much prefer to draw or color.



and he's freaking great at it too. I only want him to practice. I had no one expose me to different media types when i was a kids. i had papaer and a pencil and maybe some crayons but that was it. Art seems to run in our family and I'm thinking...encouragment is the key.


----------



## scoob

yes.

how many hours of sleep do you get a night on average?


----------



## photo gal

5 hours


Are you a night owl or an early bird?


----------



## Traci

I'm a night owl, which sucks because I have to be at work at 7:30am. :meh: 

Is this a good day for Coldstone?


----------



## photo gal

Everyday is a good day for Coldstone!!!


Do you talk in your sleep?


----------



## Alison

You'll have to ask Aubrey that!

Does Coldstone ship to NH?


----------



## terri

Call and find out! 

Does Aubrey snore?


----------



## JonMikal

probably


what is Coldstone?


----------



## Traci

It's ice cream that they add "mix ins" to by hand. "Mix ins" for example are brownies, fudge, caramel, all sorts of candy, whatever you pick. It's yummy!

What flavor margarita should I have at PG's house tonight?


----------



## Alison

Hmmm....how sad is it that I don't even know what flavors there are? If there is strawberry do that 

Should I succumb to the ice cream craving?


----------



## terri

Of course! Calcium=good for baby. :mrgreen: 


Should I have white wine or red on the patio tonight while we watch the hummingbirds and Odin at play?


----------



## danalec99

Red

How do you bounce the flash without breaking them?


----------



## ferny

Does it matter? You'll get pissed soon enough and you won't notice the colour.


Why do I buy a beer that I've had once and liked, only to find it's not so nice?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Red...although all wine is nasty...

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## terri

Your taste buds are still developing. You're still a baby. :mrgreen: 

Why does everyone think a healthy appreciation of wine makes me a lush?


----------



## mygrain

there is a fine line between healthy appreciation and being a drunk.

what's yer favorite type of wine?


----------



## ferny

A lush? As in a hottie? Ahh, that'll be the wine doing the talking.  :mrgreen:


What's the record on the amount of replies to one question? Did it just get beaten?


----------



## terri

Red, preferably a super Tuscan. 

Are we all bored today so this thread came to life? :scratch:


----------



## mygrain

actually im trying to do work at the same time but I keep getting distracted...it is 3:52 on a friday in my neck of the woods. almost quitin' time.

what's fer dinner?


----------



## bace

Not sure yet. Whatever the sick female friend that I'm babysitting tonight wants.

Why is Ellen Degenerate so annoying?


----------



## mygrain

it's those damn American express ads and she tainted Anne heche with her man cooties.

Anybody gonna go see skeletonon key tonight?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I heard it sucked bad....some review on tv today...don't really care for scary movies myself...

How long have you starred at mygrains avatar w/o blinking?


----------



## mygrain

hey... no self mutilation on my account!!! 

cool...i'll prob wait il dvd anyway.

how magic are magic eight balls?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Not magical at all...

How man popsicles can you eat without getting a brain freeze?


----------



## mygrain

i only takes one...but i like brain freeze.

what ur favorite flavor of margiritas?


----------



## Traci

Strawberry Mango, Yum!

What's your favorite mixed drink?


----------



## photo gal

espresso martini!

Do you ever have nightmares?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Do you ever have nightmares?


yeah, not much anymore though.

How can I be soooo sad one day and the next I'm pinging off the walls? :lmao:


----------



## clarinetJWD

It's the drugs 

Anyone keeping up with Drum Corps?


----------



## Nikon Fan

You are  And I'm keeping up with it when you post about it 

What is your favorite skittles flavor?


----------



## Andrea K

all mixed together


when do you start school? (and for those who arent in school, when do you think i start school?)


----------



## JonMikal

aug 29th


i'm going grocery shopping tomorrow...what should i buy?


----------



## Andrea K

string cheese!


whats your favorite grocery store?


----------



## JonMikal

safeway


peaches or pears?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> safeway
> 
> 
> peaches or pears?


peaches.... and pears.... Can't choose between the two. 

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## JonMikal

leaning towards oranges my man!


ocean or mountains


----------



## errant_star

How about mountains and oceans?


Probably been done but ... coke or pepsi?


----------



## JonMikal

coke


does the person you love the most live with you?


----------



## surfingfireman

yes, we are getting married in Feb in Belize.

scariest situation you have ever been in...


----------



## JonMikal

sandwiched between three wise chicks


funniest thing you ever saw?


----------



## scoob

luther jones


----------



## scoob

did u like school?


----------



## JonMikal

scoob said:
			
		

> luther jones


 
:lmao: 

i did when i attended the little school house years ago ldman: 


do you like cafeteria food?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do you like cafeteria food?


nope, I'm homeschooled... so I don't really have to worry about that though. 

Can you guess what time I posted this post?


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> nope, I'm homeschooled


 
well, that pretty much explains everything.

7:38?

what attracts you?


----------



## bace

The word "yes".

Who's the hottest single chick on the board?


----------



## photogoddess

Do you really think we'd tell you? 



Will Bace get over his "hot" fetish here at TPF anytime soon?


----------



## bace

No.

What shall I do today?


----------



## JonMikal

bace said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> What shall I do today?


 
come to DC so i can shake some sense into ya


i know who the hottest chick on the board is....does anyone else?


----------



## bace

JonMikal said:
			
		

> come to DC so i can shake some sense into ya
> 
> 
> i know who the hottest chick on the board is....does anyone else?



You know, if i'm really good at my job, I should be in DC for a conference or two in the next year or so.

I hope someone else knows. Maybe someone a little more forthcoming.

What do women really want anyway?


----------



## LittleMan

bace said:
			
		

> What do women really want anyway?


uhhh... not you?

What does bace want?


----------



## bace

LittleMan said:
			
		

> uhhh... not you?
> 
> What does bace want?



Happiness.

What do YOU want?


----------



## JonMikal

for the subject to change


are you an ice eater?


----------



## bace

no.

B+W or colour?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Colour.

How long before these questions start to get repeated?


----------



## bace

not long.

how long before these questions start to get repeated?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I think some already have!

How long before people start to ask the same questions?


----------



## photo gal

who cares!


Do you daydream?


----------



## bace

When I'm not asleep, yeah.

What did you do lastnight?


----------



## JonMikal

i dont remember


how old were you when you first walked?


----------



## photo gal

11 months old


How old were you when you were potty trained (if ever)????


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> How old were you when you were potty trained (if ever)????


I have no idea... and I'm afraid to ask.... :meh:

:mrgreen:

What should me title be?


----------



## bace

"It's not the size that counts, It's how much I like your cat."

How come companies rely on really crappy marketers?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I dont' know...

When was the last time it rained where you live?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> When was the last time it rained where you live?


About a week ago... but it's been 90% humidity... so it feels like it's raining. 

Do you have a blog that you post on?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yep...but now it's become more of a photo blog and rather boring, so I don't post much in it anymore...

When was the last time you ate ice cream?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> When was the last time you ate ice cream?


about 2 months ago... :meh:
You just made me want some...

Do you eat a lot on a normal basis?


----------



## vixenta

i'm not sure, i eat about 5 or 6 snacks a day - i have weird eating habits!

whats the biggest turn off, of the opposite sex?


----------



## danalec99

The amount of time they take to shop!

Email or a handwritten letter?


----------



## LittleMan

danalec99 said:
			
		

> The amount of time they take to shop!
> 
> Email or a handwritten letter?


Handwritten, it means so much more! 

Without getting out of your chair... do you have a map (any kind of map) within sight?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Yep, http://maps.google.com  :mrgreen:

What is your favorite kind of jelly?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What is your favorite kind of jelly?


Blueberry

Do you HATE power outages? (I just had one.... it looks like it's going to rain)


----------



## Andrea K

yes


whats your favorite type of storm?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> 
> whats your favorite type of storm?


a good Texas Thunderstorm. 

If you could describe your personality in one word... what would it be?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Enthusiastic 

Have you ever had a Royal Flush in Poker?


----------



## ShutteredEye

No.

Have you ever lost a hand of strip poker?


----------



## JonMikal

nope


do you think JFK was over-rated?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The film or the person?



Who is JonMikal pointing at?


----------



## Meysha

Me.... and you.... and you.... and you.... and you... He's keeping tabs on all of us.

Coke, Diet Coke, Coke and Lemon, or Coke and Lime?


----------



## Xmetal

Vanilla Coke. 


Do you have an iPod?


----------



## ShutteredEye

:er: not yet.

Do you go to church?


----------



## Meysha

Nope... if I walked into a church I'd probably be struck down within 2 seconds. hehe  Nah seriously I love visiting churches and hearing the stories surrounding them all, but it's just not my thing.

What should my new avatar be? I'm sick of southpark. uke:


----------



## Corry

Something whimsical. 

What should I make for supper tonight?


----------



## Meysha

Supper? is that like dinner? or after dinner?

How about Bruscetta (sp?!)... with balsamic vinegar... Yum!

Should I wash my sheets tomorrow?


----------



## Xmetal

Yes and just before you go to bed, have a shower because getting into a bed with clean sheets after you've had a shower is like stepping into a 'sterile' environment. 


How often do you wash your bedsheets?


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> How often do you wash your bedsheets?


you're supposed to wash them?!?! 

Why did Xmetal change his avatar!?!?!?! Elisha is better then a banana.


----------



## Xmetal

Because i'm finding a suitable shot of Rachel Weisz at the moment. 


What other female actresses should I have for an Avatar? (Paris Hilton is NOT a suggestion)


----------



## Corry

Niki Hilton

Do you like Plantars Honey Roasted Peanuts?


----------



## JonMikal

yep


do you floss?


----------



## danalec99

Once in a bluemoon

This has not been answered before...
How do you bounce the flash with out breaking 'em?


----------



## Corry

Definately not off the church floor.  I tried that with my lense once and it didn't work so well.  

Why am I still on the computer when I need to get my butt to my hometown and take pictures of the car show?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Definately not off the church floor.  I tried that with my lense once and it didn't work so well.
> 
> Why am I still on the computer when I need to get my butt to my hometown and take pictures of the car show?


You really should go to the car show... it's a beautiful day! 

Do you use a tripod?


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You really should go to the car show... it's a beautiful day!
> 
> Do you use a tripod?



Might have been a beautiful day for you, but it rained most of the day for me!

Sometimes I use a tripod, if the occasion warrants it.  

Is it good or bad that I took somewhere around 500 pictures in two short days?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is it good or bad that I took somewhere around 500 pictures in two short days?


That only depends on how many good shots you got out of it. 

Do you like to use old cameras?


----------



## JonMikal

yes, Nikon 'F' no meter of course


do you own an older model slr?


----------



## danalec99

I use a Canon A2E. Don't know if thats old.

House by the beach or house in the woods?


----------



## Alison

Not anymore  We do have a TLR and a Kodak Retina though...and of course the SX70 

We will finish the projects we have set out to do tonight? They include: hanging shelves and building a closet in the basement.


----------



## LittleMan

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> We will finish the projects we have set out to do tonight?


That's a strange question there... it's kind of half a question half statement...



> House by the beach or house in the woods?


I would prefer it on a nice (secluded) beach!

Do you like to keep your film canasters?  If you only shoot digital.. do you miss the film canasters? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison

LittleMan said:
			
		

> That's a strange question there... it's kind of half a question half statement...





 I think that means I am too tired to do these projects if I can't even construct a question correctly!





> Do you like to keep your film canasters?  If you only shoot digital.. do you miss the film canasters? :mrgreen:



Yes, we do keep them and I don't know why!

Will fall ever come?


----------



## LittleMan

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Yes, we do keep them and I don't know why!


I know why... because canasters are amazing... and they are freeee.... :mrgreen:
I collect bags/boxes. 



> Will fall ever come?


I hope soon!!! I'm getting tired of hot weather... lol  I'm starting to miss Germany.

Do you wish winter would come only so you can wear your coats/jackets/sweaters?


----------



## scoob

of course.


jan,feb,mar,april,may,june,july,aug,sept,oct,nov, or dec?   Why?


----------



## JonMikal

crazy romans?


where is waldo?


----------



## Xmetal

Over there! *points*

Are you listening to music? if so: what band/track?


----------



## JonMikal

track 14 'snoring' in D flat by wifeypoo


do you like peanut butter and sweet pickle sandwiches?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Honestly, a pickle/peanut butter sandwich sounds terrible too me.

Who has a sunburn right now?


----------



## Artemis

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Honestly, a pickle/peanut butter sandwich sounds terrible too me.
> 
> Who has a sunburn right now?


 
I dont think I do, rest of the family may but I dont burn easily...at least thats what im hopin


----------



## Artemis

Crap forgot the question...umm...

Do yah wanna buy me a cool camera?


----------



## Xmetal

Feeling lucky, punk? 


Playstation 2 or Xbox?


----------



## clarinetJWD

PC dammit!  Those consoles ain't got NOTHIN' on a good computer 

Why isn't my car ready yet!?


----------



## Scurra

Because mechanics like tea breaks.

why do we have coffee in decaf, half caf and normal?


----------



## LittleMan

Scurra said:
			
		

> why do we have coffee in decaf, half caf and normal?


Your question should be... "Why do we have coffee?" 

What is the most "romantic" instrument you think there is?


----------



## Meysha

The hairy piccolo...... :shock:...... or the guitar.

What will I dream of tonight?


----------



## photogoddess

Cameras 




What will this week bring?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Cameras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will this week bring?


A lot of stress... I'm supposed to get my drivers license some time this week... and figure out how to pay insurance... 

Do you like to travel?


----------



## photogoddess

LOVE to travel! 


Where do you like to vacation?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Where do you like to vacation?


The beach! 

How hard is it for you to think of questions?


----------



## vonDrehle

Harder than I believe it should be.

 Have you been sitting at your computer longer than 1 hour?


----------



## LittleMan

vonDrehle said:
			
		

> Harder than I believe it should be.
> 
> Have you been sitting at your computer longer than 1 hour?


no, but that will change soon... :mrgreen:

What is one strange thing about you?


----------



## photo gal

I talk to the animals!



What city were you born in?


----------



## Alison

Cambridge, MA

What city, state or country do you consider "home"?


----------



## bace

That's a tough one. I love Toronto where I live now, but England is where I was born and where I have some of the best memories. All my family resides in the UK. Having said that, I wouldn't want to live there. I love "living" in Toronto, but my heart is in the UK.

Do you know anything about Asymmetrical Warfare?


----------



## LittleMan

bace said:
			
		

> Do you know anything about Asymmetrical Warfare?


nope.

Can you break this code and tell me what it means?
Iovsn sifhnw edvnwoei snd ewniovcw.


----------



## Nikon Fan

It means, I'm giving everyone a headache that is trying to figure it out 

Do you like cottage cheese?


----------



## photo gal

Have not met a cheese yet that I didn't like!

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> What is your earliest childhood memory?


My third birthday! 
I remember the big 3 on my carrot cake... my favorite cake. 
I remember everything from there on... I just can't remember anything before that. 

What is YOUR earliest childhood memory?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Getting stuck in a lego bucket for an hour 

What's your favorite restaurant?


----------



## mygrain

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Getting stuck in a lego bucket for an hour



Dare I ask?


Old Venice Pizza Co. (yummy Italian cuisine)

Have you ever plucked a nose hair?..I almost wrecked my car the other day doing so...blinded by tears...man it hurt like a mofo.


----------



## Corry

I've plucked eyebrow hairs!

Do you think I'll recieve my Cubs hat from DHL today?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Absolutely maybe

Will the white sox sweep cubs in the series?


----------



## Corry

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Absolutely maybe
> 
> Will the white sox sweep cubs in the series?



They'd damn well better not.  

Is Jeff Canes asking for a beating?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> They'd damn well better not.
> 
> Is Jeff Canes asking for a beating?


no, but you are... putting all that faith in a loser baseball team. :meh:



Am I going to get beat for that one? :razz:


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no, but you are... putting all that faith in a loser baseball team. :meh:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I going to get beat for that one? :razz:



You most certainly are.  

I thought about the gun..nah...the whip..nope...the baseball bat seems appropriate here.  

layball:  layball:  layball: 


How long does LittleMan have to live?


----------



## Nikon Fan

As long as it takes to get to Texas 

Where is your favorite place to travel?


----------



## Corry

Haven't been to a lot of places, but my favorite place I have travelled was when Erik and I went to Philadelphia last November.  I want to go back so bad!!!!

What is your favorite type of sucker?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> What is your favorite type of sucker?


you

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
sorry.


I am definately going to die now.... :meh:
How much time to live did I just cut off with that comment?


----------



## Nikon Fan

You're already dead...I read dead people 

Have ya seen the Sixth Sense and did ya like it?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Very spooky.  Liked it but didn't love it.



Are you any good at gardening?


----------



## Traci

Nope, I usually kill my plants, so I stopped buying them, because it was cruel.

Why does time seem to go REALLY slow when you're tired and want to go home from work?


----------



## photogoddess

Cause your boss wants to go home too and time is punishing both of you. 



What should I make for dinner tonight?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Chicken Pie

Whats the meaning of life?


----------



## Lensmeister

According to Monty Python it's 42 ......... 

my meaning of life ....... be and do to others as you would like done to you ... and always remember that life is a Journey and NOT a destination.

Q:...... 

What is the lowest point below sea level on the planet that is NOT under water ?


----------



## Traci

I think it's in Death Valley, Ca., but I'm for sure on that.

Have you ever been to Las Vegas?


----------



## Meysha

The Dead Sea - 400m (1300ft) below sea level. :shock:

Cereal, toast, porridge, nothing or something else for breakfast???


----------



## LittleMan

Meysha said:
			
		

> Cereal, toast, porridge, nothing or something else for breakfast???


Eggs and Bacon.

Do you hit the back button sometimes after you type your post and have to re-type it? I have an extra button on the side of my mouse that is the back button... and if I click it I have to re-type that post... :banghead:


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Eggs and Bacon.
> 
> Do you hit the back button sometimes after you type your post and have to re-type it? I have an extra button on the side of my mouse that is the back button... and if I click it I have to re-type that post... :banghead:



No, but sometimes on another board where I am a moderator I accidently hit the edit button instead of the quote button sometimes.

People get really confused when your reply appears in theirs.  LOL

What is your favorite brand of jeans?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What is your favorite brand of jeans?


Express.  But they cost way too much. 

Do you wear tighter clothes or loose clothes?


----------



## Lensmeister

loose coz I am chubby ...... 



Have you ever been to the site of the birst of Jesus ?


----------



## Corry

Jesus birst????? :shock:

No.

Should I make supper now and shut my boyfriend up, or stay online and let him whine?


----------



## Lensmeister

yes offline then you can't see my typos 

Where in the world do you feel most at peace ?


----------



## Alison

Do like I am, make him do the dinner while you stay online.... :mrgreen:

Should I do laundry or take a nap?


----------



## hobbes28

You should get yer arse up and do some d**n laundry.... 

Playstation or xbox?


----------



## danalec99

xbox

Leica or Nikon?


----------



## Corry

danalec99 said:
			
		

> xbox
> 
> Leica or Nikon?



Those are comparable?

Cheese filled tortellini or Beef filled tortellini?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Cheese filled tortellini or Beef filled tortellini?


Cheese.. I can't stand cheap meat.

What is the most expensive hotel you've stayed a night in?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Wydham Anatole in Dallas.

What's the cheapest hotel/motel you've ever stayed in?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What's the cheapest hotel/motel you've ever stayed in?


It was a no-name $10 a night for the whole family room... somewhere between here and Boston...
We had been driving about 17 hours and it was the only place within another hour.
Let's just say I would feel safer sleeping in some alley way. 

Did you ever a-salt a slug? :mrgreen:


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> It was a no-name $10 a night for the whole family room... somewhere between here and Boston...
> We had been driving about 17 hours and it was the only place within another hour.
> Let's just say I would feel safer sleeping in some alley way.
> 
> Did you ever a-salt a slug? :mrgreen:



No, but I have set ants on fire with a magnifying glass.

Which sport do you enjoy watching the most?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Curling or stone tossing :lmao:

    Which sport do you dislike watching the most?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Curling or stone tossing :lmao:
> 
> Which sport do you dislike watching the most?



Women's basket ball.

What is your favorite "comfort" food?


----------



## photogoddess

Cherries



What is the first thing you do when you get home?


----------



## Corry

Kiss Erik.

What is the first thing you do when you wake up? (maybe that's too personal...)


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> Kiss Erik.
> 
> What is the first thing you do when you wake up? (maybe that's too personal...)



Depends on whether Katie is home or not (she's a nurse and works deep nights.)

What was your favorite subject in highschool?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Journalism...

What's your favorite cookie?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Journalism...
> 
> What's your favorite cookie?


Peanutbutter. 

Are you good at parrallel parking?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Peanutbutter.
> 
> Are you good at parrallel parking?



yup.  Parallel parking a 3/4ton is easy.  You just kind of make your own spot.  :mrgreen:

How can my dog sleep all night with me, then all day with my wife, and NOW be asleep on the floor at my feet?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> How can my dog sleep all night with me, then all day with my wife, and NOW be asleep on the floor at my feet?


As the old saying goes... "It's a dog's life" 
I wish I could sleep all the time like that and get fed when I bark... :lmao:

Did you know that Nasa for the last couple years or so knew about a planet that is about the size of mars farther out from pluto? They weren't telling anyone until a hacker found out the info and made them tell the public.


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> As the old saying goes... "It's a dog's life"
> I wish I could sleep all the time like that and get fed when I bark... :lmao:
> 
> Did you know that Nasa for the last couple years or so knew about a planet that is about the size of mars farther out from pluto? They weren't telling anyone until a hacker found out the info and made them tell the public.



I did hear that.  Did you hear also that it comes inside some of the other planets because it has a very oval orbit?

What exactly is a scallop?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What exactly is a scallop?


something that I never order at a seafood restaurant.... but always somehow end up eating... :meh:

Do you carry around a pocket knife?


----------



## clarinetJWD

It depends...is a 5" blade a pocket knife? 

no, seriously.  Is a 5" blade a pocket knife?


----------



## Andrea K

if it fits into your pocket i suppose so

that reminds me of my work, why do people put their marijuana in metal altoid containers so that when they walk through the metal detector it goes off and the security guard finds their drugs? and why must they act so surprised?


----------



## clarinetJWD

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
I don't know, maybe they didn't think it through...for some reason 

Am I looking foreward to a 3 day trip across the country?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes b/c you're going to visit me, ya right  ...and take pics...and probably not b/c that's a heck of a ride 

What will the next TPF Mascot be?


----------



## Xmetal

Spymaster Kiwi!!   


Will someone wake me up when September ends?


----------



## clarinetJWD

(Too late: a crow, silly  )

Probably not.

Why does Xmetal want September to be over?


----------



## Xmetal

Because i'm sick of being cold all the time. 


I start my 2nd job tonight abd i'm excited but nervous at the same time...it that normal?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Of course it's normal! 

Did you know that Xmetals avatar has a snake in it? This whole time I thought it was a scarf...


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Of course it's normal!
> 
> Did you know that Xmetals avatar has a snake in it? This whole time I thought it was a scarf...


yeah I noticed that. 

Do you have a stalker?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Ummm... yes.
Can you believe I'm up before 10?


----------



## Xmetal

No, last person that stalked me went home minus some knee caps. layball:

Have you ever gone Paintballing?


OT: Find my avatar in full size here. Don't not view this at work!!


----------



## 'Daniel'

Yes i have, and I hit some fat kid in the ass three times because it was sticking out from behind a crate.

choose:

Having your ears flicked on a really cold day

or

Being slapped with a wet fish?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Having my ears flicked...

Who is Joe's stalker? Is it Scott?


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> OT: Find my avatar in full size here. Don't not view this at work!!


That's the lady who played the Russian in the Sniper movie... 
Just noticed that


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Having my ears flicked...
> 
> Who is Joe's stalker? Is it Scott?


no.... it's me... *darts eyes back and forth*

What is the ladies name in Xmetal's avatar?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Rachael Weisz

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Islair

I actually use a Ritz Camera Film, made by Fuji of course.  It is a 36 Exposure 200 speed for 2.19 a roll.  Great color.  Pretty much all I use, when I use film.

Why am I so thirsty today when I drank so much last night?


----------



## Corry

It's a toss up between The Shawshank Redemption, Evita, and the entire Lord of the Rings series.  

How do you make grass grow?


----------



## 'Daniel'

I meant what core said:lmao:

You water it, and give it miracle grow.  

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Traci

As long as you want it to be.

What's your favorite color socks?


----------



## Artemis

Black, or grey...hehe I know...im boring...

Should I continue to grow the beard? its getting pretty big...


----------



## Traci

Shave...I'm sure you're much cuter without it! Besides most girls like the clean cut look.

Will Arty meet a nice Canadian girl on his travels?


----------



## Nikon Fan

He'll meet lots of them...

Will any that he meets like him back?


----------



## clarinetJWD

(I can't believe it!  I waited about 10 minutes, checked to see if anyone replied, replied, and Amanda snuck in on me!!!!!
Nope, just one of the regular ones! :lmao: )

It depends on if he sp34ks any 1337

If you could travel to one place, where would it be?


----------



## Alison

Greece, I've always wanted to go there.

Where is someplace you DON'T want to travel?


----------



## clarinetJWD

New Jersey.

Alright.  Let's be more politically correct 
What happened to Corry's Joke of the Day thread!?


----------



## 'Daniel'

People stopped posting in it.

Would you kill someone to save someone esle?


----------



## LittleMan

Daniel said:
			
		

> Would you kill someone to save someone esle?


It depends on who these two people are... :mrgreen:

Are you a middle child?


----------



## photogoddess

Nope - oldest AND the only girl. :roll:



Would you ever jump out of a plane?


----------



## danalec99

Yes, with a camera.

fall or spring?


----------



## photogoddess

Fall - definitely! 


What kind of shoes do you prefer?


----------



## ShutteredEye

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Fall - definitely!
> 
> 
> What kind of shoes do you prefer?



Flip flops.

What kind of fruit do you like best?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Flip flops.
> 
> What kind of fruit do you like best?


Fresas.

¿La pregunta siguiente estará en español?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Si, 

donde esta el bano y mas de mi cervesa grande?


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## Meysha

Hmmm did you say something about a bath and a big brain??


----------



## clarinetJWD

Nope! He asked "Wo ist das Badezimmer und mehr großen Bier, bitte!" (I apologise to all of you Germans out there whose language I'm 
butchering  )

Am I just trying to confuse you even more!?


----------



## JonMikal

sounds so


why are ppl so touchy?


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> sounds so
> 
> 
> why are ppl so touchy?



Cause they're not getting any "feely."

(you know, touchy feely....)

Why is Jean Claude Van Damm the worst actor in the world, yet his movies still get played on TV?


----------



## Andrea K

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Cause they're not getting any "feely."
> 
> (you know, touchy feely....)
> 
> Why is Jean Claude Van Damm the worst actor in the world, yet his movies still get played on TV?


 
umm...i wouldnt be happy if the only place my movies were shown was on tv...but i guess its better than not being shown at all

what are you watching on tv now? or what will you be watching next?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Iron Chef!!! (and Sin City during commercials)

Why?  Are you watching Jean Damn van Clot?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'm most certainly not...Seinfeld followed by friends for me...although I'm quite jealous that you get Iron Chef, we don't get food network here...

What are your plans for tommorow?


----------



## clarinetJWD

finally get to see Rick!!! (my best friend who I haven't seen since April)

What are YOUR plans for tomorrow?  :greenpbl:


----------



## Nikon Fan

More collages...and a haircut  followed by more collages....

What's your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Stewart Gilligan Griffin!

Don't you just love Family Guy?


----------



## bace

I almost bought a lifesize Stewie toy thing today for my desk at work.


....so that's a yes.

Why do some people take things so personally, when they're nothing to do with the situation?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Maybe they feel that they do have something to do with the situation...

Are there aliens?


----------



## bace

pffft....of coarse.



Who's your favourite Director...of movies....non porn.


----------



## clarinetJWD

The obvious answer: Peter Jackson.  Also, Robert Rodriguez and Quentin Tarantino

Who's your favorite director of movies...non-non-porn


----------



## bace

I honestly don't watch porn....much.

And I certainly don't know who produces them. I mean, it's not like i'm thinking "wow, look at that amazing and creative angle, and the story line, it was soooo well developed...what an amazing producer/director"


What are you doing RIGHT NOW?


----------



## clarinetJWD

mm...*shifty eyes* not watching porn? 
Seriously.  I'm watching TV and furiously refreshing this thread...

Dammit, I can't think of a question, so just come up with any answer you want...


----------



## Andrea K

reading your nonsense

what are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## clarinetJWD

See reply 1571!  :lmao:

Is anyone as hungry as me right now?


----------



## bace

Going to work, then going to see Dj Hype at Republik nightclub. Prolly take some pictures too. I'm sure i'll post them if they're good.

Will you people ever have respect for me?


----------



## clarinetJWD

as long as you keep posting photos that good, then probably not :lmao:


How does bace have 114 posts already!?  does he spend all day here?


----------



## Andrea K

obviously

how many posts per day do you average?


----------



## clarinetJWD

4.43, but only because I wasn't really active for about a month...

what is that model thing in andreag's avatar doing!? (or from the looks of it, who)


----------



## Andrea K

just standing...

sincerely, 
Andrea

why does everyone assume my name is andreag?


----------



## clarinetJWD

why does everyone assume mine is clarinet? 

Who likes Sin City?


----------



## Andrea K

*crickets* :mrgreen: 


what channel does sin city come on?


----------



## Unimaxium

I LOVE sin city. I just saw it today actually. It rocked.

Who can't wait for the next season of the TV show Lost?


----------



## clarinetJWD

awww, only on my TV... I just bought the DVD.

And for Unimaxium, I only watched one, so not me...but my mom loves it 

How long before Andrea (<--look I got it right!) runs out to buy Sin City?


----------



## Andrea K

well i dont really have much stamina and the nearest store is a few miles away...so i probably wont be running to go buy anything...and im definately not going to run to buy something about which i know nothing...not even the concept

so who will be the first person to ship their sin city dvd to me?


----------



## clarinetJWD

I do have 2...but one is for my friend's birthday...

But to give you a chance, who will be the first person to ship Sin City to Andrea?


----------



## JonMikal

bace


when will bace be banned?


----------



## clarinetJWD

5 minutes ago.

Was it you or terri?


----------



## JonMikal

terri's offline 


i have a very important meeting tomorrow...will i get any sleep?


----------



## clarinetJWD

:lmao:
from the looks of it, no.

Do I need to get a social life, or is TPF good enough?


----------



## JonMikal

you're good right here!


why would you even consider a social life?


----------



## clarinetJWD

I've heard they can be fun 

When did Jon get that "Global Moderator" thing going on


----------



## JonMikal

stole it


when is santa really gonna come?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Double Entendre anyone?
To answer, I'll let you know as soon as a Ford GT, Ferrari Enzo, Mercedes SLR, or Pagoni Zonda shows up in my garage.  I'm not particular...any of those'll do  :mrgreen: 

Who knows what a Double Entendre is?


----------



## JonMikal

an ambiguity with one interpretation that is indelicate


how do i clear my mind and freakin sleep?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Start be getting off the forum 
btw, nice definition 

What are the odds that JonMikal will go to bed now?


----------



## Unimaxium

> Who knows what a Double Entendre is?



I do!

What's a henweigh?

edit: wow, people post fast in this thread.


----------



## clarinetJWD

probably about a pound...

Should Jon and I go to bed now?


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Start be getting off the forum
> btw, nice definition
> 
> What are the odds that JonMikal will go to bed now?



24...

...out of 239,953,910.

What time is it?


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> probably about a pound...
> 
> Should Jon and I go to bed now?



No! you should stay up with me 

Who will be the first to go to bed?


----------



## clarinetJWD

(OK, I'm going to end this game of catch up: 12:17 here...

1:17 there...)

Looks like Jon's gone already 

This is for Unimaxium--As a Philadelphian, ever been to Morimoto?


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> 12:17 here...
> 
> 1:17 there...
> 
> This is for Unimaxium--As a Philadelphian, ever been to Morimoto?



Yes I have  . It's one of my favorite restaurants in town.

What's your favorite restaurant in Houston? (or if someone other than clarinet answers, then in whatever city you're from)


----------



## clarinetJWD

Morimoto!!!   Yep, I've driven 2 hours for dinner, and it was worth it 
in Houston...that's hard.  I haven't really been to any great restaurants lately...
Baltimore, probably Phillip's Seafood 

Can anyone tell I like food?


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Morimoto!!!   Yep, I've driven 2 hours for dinner, and it was worth it
> in Houston...that's hard.  I haven't really been to any great restaurants lately...
> Baltimore, probably Phillip's Seafood
> 
> Can anyone tell I like food?



No. you hide it quite well. Or I'm too thick. Or both  

Is Jon going to be really tired at tomorrow's meeting? Or is he one of those people who can get by on like 4 hours of sleep?


----------



## clarinetJWD

We'll have to ask him tomorrow.  I on the other hand, must go to bed for my 8 hours of beauty sleep 

Good night?


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> We'll have to ask him tomorrow.  I on the other hand, must go to bed for my 8 hours of beauty sleep
> 
> Good night?



'night.

Is there anyone still awake for me to play with?


----------



## LittleMan

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Is there anyone still awake for me to play with?


Aparently not... 'tis morning for me and y'all spammed this thread up. :greenpbl:
3 PAGES between 3 people... :meh:

What time to do you wake up in the morning?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Aparently not... 'tis morning for me and y'all spammed this thread up. :greenpbl:
> 3 PAGES between 3 people... :meh:
> 
> What time to do you wake up in the morning?



5 am.  Been studying for 3 hours already.

What's the deepest hole you've dug?


----------



## bace

I dug a whole I could stand in in the sand when I was 7yrs old...

...so prolly 3 feet?

why is the new chick so hot?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I don't know, b/c I don't know who you're talking about...

Why is it that we sit here posing random questions to each other?


----------



## JonMikal

it was your idea


do you hear the big sky talking?


----------



## Alison

I hear the wind, does that count?

Is it possible that the weather is really cooling off or is it my imagination?


----------



## Nikon Fan

It is here so my guess it yes it will for you too!!!

Do you like sushi?


----------



## JonMikal

NO!


do you like milk?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> NO!
> 
> 
> do you like milk?


no, but I like sushi. :mrgreen:

Hamurgers or Hotdogs?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Both, but not at the same time...

How many pages of this 33 page thread have you read?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> How many pages of this 33 page thread have you read?


all of them... :meh:

:lmao:
I've followed it from the start.

Are you hungry?


----------



## Traci

All of it...

Is that a bad thing?

Damn too slow, I'm eating an egg & cheese sandwich right now


----------



## Nikon Fan

Nope it's not a bad thing at all 

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Nope it's not a bad thing at all
> 
> What is your favorite holiday?


ThanksGiving 

What makes you a Photographer?
(the other night my dad told me that this guy he was talking to was a photographer, my dad told him that I "Wanted to be a photographer" :er: )


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ThanksGiving
> 
> What makes you a Photographer?
> (the other night my dad told me that this guy he was talking to was a photographer, *my dad told him that I "Wanted to be a photographer*" :er: )


 
where's the confusion?


what salad dressing do you prefer?


----------



## Xmetal

Ranch Dressing


Who here has seen Band of Brothers? (shown on HBO)


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Who here has seen Band of Brothers? (shown on HBO)


I saw a little bit of it... but I never got to watch much..

When was the first time you got paid for your photography?
(mine was today) :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

In April when I did the portraits of a two year old...

And I've seen Band of Brothers in it's entirety, not on HBO though...the boyfriend owns it, and it's sitting about a foot from me right now.   VERY cool series, highly recommended.  

Should I get my butt off the computer and go play with my new lens? (hint, the answer starts with a Y and ends with a ES  )


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> In April when I did the portraits of a two year old...
> 
> And I've seen Band of Brothers in it's entirety, not on HBO though...the boyfriend owns it, and it's sitting about a foot from me right now.   VERY cool series, highly recommended.
> 
> Should I get my butt off the computer and go play with my new lens? (hint, the answer starts with a Y and ends with a ES  )


hmmm... starts with a Y and ends in an ES...  never was too great at spelling..

Would it be better to get 60 pictures scanned at a print store or save money and do it myself?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Do it yourself...

What's your favorite season?


----------



## Unimaxium

Summer.

What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Survivor!

What's your favorite tv show?


----------



## Unimaxium

Lost! 

Does anyone here like video games? If so, what kind?


----------



## Calliope

I love video games...  but I'm still stuck in the Atari phase!  :lmao: 

How many friends do you have?


----------



## errant_star

I have 6 very close friends  and innumerable acquaintances


Are you satisfied with your job?


----------



## Andrea K

for what it is to me-a low stress summer job- yes im satisfied

is your current job the job you envisioned yourself having?


----------



## Alison

ABSOLUTELY! I currently work out of my own home doing life insurance underwriting for a company based in Minnesota (I live in NH). I feel SO much more relaxed and my house is even cleaner because I do laundry on my lunch break. This is something I've wanted to do for a long time.

How many jobs have you had so far?


----------



## bace

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY! I currently work out of my own home doing life insurance underwriting for a company based in Minnesota (I live in NH). I feel SO much more relaxed and my house is even cleaner because I do laundry on my lunch break. This is something I've wanted to do for a long time.
> 
> How many jobs have you had so far?


 
Probably not surprising but i've had over 20 jobs. 4 in the last 3 years.

What's the weather like right now.


----------



## Xmetal

Today was awesome weather here! 23 degrees and no wind! 


Should I finish this Tooheys New (beer) Longneck or go to bed?


----------



## Andrea K

finish it then go to bed

tomorrow is friday, what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Alison

Shooting a wedding and celebrating my parent's birthday (they have the same birthday!). 

What do you wish you could be doing this weekend?


----------



## Corry

Sitting at home relaxing with my man instead of MOOOOOVING and getting him ready to go back to class monday. 


Why in the hell is the company cell phone bill so high?


----------



## Andrea K

because you're getting more business

are you as depressed as i am that summer is coming to a close?


----------



## terri

No, this has been one of the worst summers I've ever lived through and I am happy to see it draw to a close. 

Who else loves the onset of fall?


----------



## Corry

Not me...it means back to school, and no more lazy days together with Erik.   I think I'm gonna cry.  

If my coke bottle says "1 in 12 wins" how come I haven't won anything in a long long long time, far more than 12 cokes?


----------



## photogoddess

Same reason I rarely win those. It's the other 10 people that win. Not us. :cry:



What are you doing today?


----------



## Andrea K

i dont know...i have that same problem...i think the odds become more accurate after you purchase 1032987409238509243509234 cokes  

what's the last thing you've won?


----------



## photogoddess

Ironically one of those cokes.  I just had to drink 10,000 of them to win 1. 



Do you enter contests?


----------



## Xmetal

Rarely if ever

Should we classify the Margarita as 'the drink of TPF'?


----------



## photogoddess

Sounds good to me! :thumbsup:



What flavor margarita will be the prefered TPF margarita?


----------



## Traci

Strawberry Mango...yum!

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Traci said:
			
		

> Strawberry Mango...yum!
> 
> What did you have for breakfast?



Strawberry mango margarita.

What possesses my white cat to sleep in the dark laundry when given the choice?


----------



## photogoddess

An egg and toast. Sure beat my dinner of crackers and sprite last night. 



Do you have any secrets?


----------



## Xmetal

Thousands....


Jim Beam or Jack Daniels?


----------



## photogoddess

Jack Daniels (preferably Gentleman Jack)



What are your secrets?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Jack Daniels (preferably Gentleman Jack)
> 
> 
> 
> What are your secrets?



I'll never tell.  :twisted:

How can I save money?


----------



## photogoddess

Quit spending it. 



Why won't Corry tell her secrets?


----------



## Andrea K

because then they wouldnt be secrets

should i work on my summer assignments or continue to procrastinate?


----------



## photogoddess

procrastinate :twisted:



Will Andrea get her summer assignments done on time?


----------



## Corry

Yep, cuz she's smart and studious...


Will Corry get any time to relax today?


----------



## Calliope

There's no rest for the weary.

Have you actually read every post in this thread?


----------



## LittleMan

Calliope said:
			
		

> Have you actually read every post in this thread?


nope, if I miss a page I don't go back and read it.

Why is it that it seems like everything happens at once?
good and bad.


----------



## mygrain

it's the volume..turn it down.

can i go outside to play now?


----------



## Traci

Only if I can go with you...

What are you doing after work?


----------



## Andrea K

i had off today wooooooooo...but tomorrow when i get off from work i will be sleeping

why do i have to work on the weekends and have tuesdays and thursdays off?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Because your boss doesn't like you having fun.

Should I become a doctor or photojournalist (knowing that i know nothing about the latter or if i would be any good)


----------



## Andrea K

why not go for both?

what should i do now? im bored.


----------



## JonMikal

go to sleep


is your hair long or short?


----------



## Unimaxium

should be short, but i've gone too long without a haircut so it's starting to get long...

what's your favorite beverage?


----------



## photogoddess

diet coke



Would you rather drive or fly somewhere for vacation?


----------



## JonMikal

drive


what is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## photogoddess

Horse riding in Ireland - I've been dreaming about _that_ vacation for years. 



What is *YOUR* dream vacation?


----------



## Meysha

Anywhere with adrian, maybe involving a beach..... we've never been on a holidays together. :-(  I'm a little holiday'ed out at the moment, i just want a 'real' job now instead of playing charlie in the chocolate factory.

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## JonMikal

it was when i answered this same question last week


how long can you hold your breath?


----------



## 'Daniel'

About 2 minutes out of water.  I used to be able to do it for longer when I swam.



> why not go for both?



How can I do that?

*uses thread as guidance counsellor*


----------



## JonMikal

i always heard that a person can accomplish anything they set their mind to. you make your choices and decide your own limitations.


do you like water?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do you like water?


Yes. 

Do you have a photographic memory?


----------



## JonMikal

depends on what i see 


why does Littleman have a bad rep around these parts?


----------



## Andrea K

i dont know


why dont i have more good rep points?


----------



## JonMikal

cause you're a junkie


what's fun to do in philly?


----------



## Andrea K

everything

whats fun to do in d.c.?


----------



## JonMikal

watching tourists trying to figure s**t out


do you attend sporting events?


----------



## photogoddess

I go to horse events whenever I can. :mrgreen:



Does JonMikal ever get tired of pointing at the rest of us?


----------



## Corry

I hope not, I love that avatar. 

The jerk just got here..(work)...do you think I can manage to have a good day anyway?


----------



## photogoddess

Sure - just keep thinking about his LAST day. 



Will Corry snap at the jerk before he leaves for good? :twisted:


----------



## Corry

Hopefully I won't have to...today:so far, so good.

I'm researching different types of fish to learn to cook...I've never made fish...what should I start with? (something easy, and not unbearably fishy tasting!)


----------



## 'Daniel'

Do you people come on here at work?  Sorry if this seems naive and foolish but shouldn't you be doing work?


----------



## Corry

Daniel said:
			
		

> Do you people come on here at work?  Sorry if this seems naive and foolish but shouldn't you be doing work?



That should be posted in the random thought thread, my friend...now, back to my above fish question.


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm researching different types of fish to learn to cook...I've never made fish...what should I start with? (something easy, and not unbearably fishy tasting!)


Talapia, or Orange Roughy fillets.  They are great tasting fish, easy to cook and they aren't fishy at all. 

Are you scared that I now have my drivers license? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Yes...

What makes LittleMan think HE'S the TPF pimp?  I thought that was MD, or maybe Chase?


----------



## mygrain

I thought MD was TPF gimp? 

could i be wrong?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> I thought MD was TPF gimp?
> 
> could i be wrong?


You're never wrong Mygrain... 

Have you seen my latest photo in the General section?


----------



## Corry

Nope...

...will I EVER be done cleaning this god-forsaken apartment?


----------



## photogoddess

Nope - Don't you know you're never done cleaning? 



Will Corry realize that the apartment won't clean itself while she's on TPF?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Nope - Don't you know you're never done cleaning?
> 
> 
> 
> Will Corry realize that the apartment won't clean itself while she's on TPF?



But...but...but...wait...I thought I moved into one of those 'self cleaning' apartments???   :scratch: 

Erik will be over soon, think I'll get a massage outta him?


----------



## photogoddess

From Erik? 



Will Corry try to get a massage from Erik tonight?


----------



## Corry

His answer when I just asked him... "maybe"


Guess I need to lay on the guilt..."honey...I've been working so hard all day...my muscles hurt so bad...and I haven't even cooked you your nice big dinner yet!!!"

Do you ever used a hair removal process other than shaving?


----------



## photogoddess

Yes - waxing works well but hurts like hell. :shock:



Will Corry make Erik dinner even if he blows off massaging her?


----------



## Corry

Supper is made...we're eating now.  I'd BETTER get a massage! 

Do you prefer an electric or gas stove?


----------



## photogoddess

Gas - for sure! 



Will I get a massage tonight?


----------



## JonMikal

how long are your arms?


will i sleep tonight?


----------



## photogoddess

Let's hope so. We'd hate to have a cranky JonMikal on our hands tomorrow. 



How long until someone besides me, Corry and JM post in here?


----------



## Calliope

Now - JM made me come on and post something here...

What was your favorite toy as a child?


----------



## Andrea K

my computer :mrgreen: as im still a child

what was your favorite toy as a child?


----------



## hobbes28

A magnifying glass. :twisted:

Are we running out of questions to ask?


----------



## ShutteredEye

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> A magnifying glass. :twisted:
> 
> Are we running out of questions to ask?



No, you only wish.....

How long do you let your toenails get before you trim them? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Neve rmeasured, but not very long...

How long til I kill my boyfriend's cat, who is now at my house, for trying to destroy my stuff?


(at the moment he has his eye on my hanging plant...I think it's called a Hoya plant...It's rather old and was my grammas..several years ago, probably 7-10 or more, she gave it to my mom, and when I moved here, mom gave it to me...that cat destroys it, he's DEAD.)


----------



## JonMikal

i would have killed it immediately - cats suck!


what year was RFK assassinated?


----------



## David A

June 5, 1968

What gun was used in the shooting?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> June 5, 1968
> 
> What gun was used in the shooting?



.22 revolver.

Who else is surprised a .22 handgun killed someone?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> .22 revolver.
> 
> Who else is surprised a .22 handgun killed someone?


I'm not surprised... a .22 caliber bullet has the fastest muzzle velocity of all calibers, just not much stopping power. 

How many cars do you own?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Just one a 2000 Mustang GT

    What percentage of the replies in is thread is fiction.


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised... a .22 caliber bullet has the fastest muzzle velocity of all calibers, just not much stopping power.
> 
> How many cars do you own?




prove it.


and probably around 95% is fiction jeff


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> prove it.


ok,
Meet me out back later...


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ok,
> Meet me out back later...




unbelievable. im surprised your parents didnt eat you at birth.


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> unbelievable. im surprised your parents didnt eat you at birth.


LAME..... :thumbdown:


----------



## Corry

Alright boys, back on track...no one asked a question, so I'll ask one:

Have you ever eaten baked salmon, and if so, was it good?


----------



## JonMikal

no, it's fish!!!!!


will littleman survive the massive beating?


----------



## Andrea K

bace survived his didnt he? (thats an answer and a question)


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> bace survived his didnt he? (thats an answer and a question)


Yeah, I guess he did... but I'm not sure how long I can survive... :meh:

What is your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## JonMikal

amadeus


is littleman typing from his hospital bed?


----------



## Corry

You mean deathbed?

How do you handle being away from those you love?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> How do you handle being away from those you love?


Not very well.

What is the best way to advertise your business?


----------



## Corry

Word of Mouth

What is your favorite kind of cereal?


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> Word of Mouth
> 
> What is your favorite kind of cereal?



Life all the way.

Why does dog slobber take forever to clean of a lens??!


----------



## Corry

Cuz dog slobber is made of everything the dogs licked that day, which is some nasty stuff.  

Why do I have such a DAMN hard time motivating myself to clean?


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Cuz dog slobber is made of everything the dogs licked that day, which is some nasty stuff.
> 
> Why do I have such a DAMN hard time motivating myself to clean?


 
cause your mind is on something else


what do you think of the photos submitted thus far of the UK meetup?


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cause your mind is on something else
> 
> 
> what do you think of the photos submitted thus far of the UK meetup?



I don't know, where are they?


----------



## Scurra

In the general gallery in the UK meetup sticky,

So what do you think of the images


----------



## Nikon Fan

I saw them, and think they're awesome!!!

Who else is jealous that they didn't get to go to the UK meetup?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Who else is jealous that they didn't get to go to the UK meetup?


I am!! But it would be quite a trip... lol 
someone else post a question... gtg///


----------



## JonMikal

what urgency could Littleman possibly have?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Covert Laxative administration + Drink = gtg

Is Paris a great place for photographs?  (Going there on thursday :mrgreen


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what urgency could Littleman possibly have?



Had to pee??

How many times a day do YOU?


----------



## JonMikal

Daniel said:
			
		

> Covert Laxative administration + Drink = gtg
> 
> Is Paris a great place for photographs? (Going there on thursday :mrgreen


 
i'm sure it is....and you better bring back loads to share!


why did it cost 1 million to fly the shuttle back to FL?


----------



## JonMikal

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Had to pee??
> 
> How many times a day do YOU?


 
88, 188 if i drink a lot of water


----------



## photogoddess

Because the government doesn't do anything cheaply. 



Did Little Man run because he had the runs?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Did Little Man run because he had the runs?


Nope, I had to go to the other room... my dad was calling me and he sounded pretty mad... lol
It usually takes me a long time to think of a question so I couldn't type it in time. 
But he wasn't mad... he just wanted to show me this guy's story (he was a photojournalist and part of the Porsche club, he passed away about a year ago)
He had an amazing story, I'll be writing about it soon. 
I guess I'll never leave my question asking up to y'all again... so...

Are you addicted to Chapstick (or for you ladies... lipstick)?


----------



## Andrea K

umm no

why did little man ask that question?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Cuz he's weird. 

Have you ever had beer can chicken? (I'm making it for the first time tonight.  )


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Have you ever had beer can chicken? (I'm making it for the first time tonight.  )


Nope.. I don't really like chicken all that much...

Which subject did you dislike the most in school?


----------



## Alison

Home Ec

Why does the tracking service say my package is here but it's not?


----------



## Corry

Because tracking services SUCK!  I'm going through the same thing. 

Has someone other than Littleman had Beercan chicken? Is it as good as everyone says?


----------



## 'Daniel'

I've not had it, sorry

What is beercan chicken?  Do you put chicken in a beer can with some beer and roast it or something?


----------



## Xmetal

I can't say i've tried Beer-can Chicken but life's too short to not live dangerously...can I grab a copy of the recipe please Corey? :mrgreen:

Why is Corey hiding under the bed from JonMikal?


----------



## Corry

You cook the chicken upright with a half full can of beer (or I guess you can use soda, too) inside it...it moisturizes and tenderizes the chicken from the inside out.  Everyone I knwo that's had it raves about it, so I bought one of the little stand thingies that the beer can goes in.  Now I just have to find me a can of beer! (I don't drink)

Can you tell that my mouth is watering thinking about this?


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I can't say i've tried Beer-can Chicken but life's too short to not live dangerously...can I grab a copy of the recipe please Corey? :mrgreen:
> 
> Why is Corey hiding under the bed from JonMikal?



I'll let him field that one...

And once I get the exact instructions, I'll post em.  I don't have em here with me.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Yes I've had beer can chicken.  MMMMMMMMMMMMM, very tasty.

It does look funny though with the can of beer hanging out of its butt.

What is your favorite food to have on a BBQ grill?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What is your favorite food to have on a BBQ grill?


Steak. 

Which is backwards? Canon's focusing ring or Nikon's Focusing ring?


----------



## JonMikal

canon...CANON SUCKS!!!!!


thick lips - thin lips


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> canon...CANON SUCKS!!!!!


Nikon Sucks.... 



> thick lips - thin lips


not too much of either... right in between for me. :mrgreen:

Why does JonMikal hate Canon cameras so much?


----------



## Alison

Because he is jealous and wants one of his own :mrgreen:

It is time for a nap yet?


----------



## LittleMan

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Because he is jealous and wants one of his own :mrgreen:


ahhh, yes... this makes sense... :mrgreen:



> It is time for a nap yet?


My mom is taking one... I guess it is. lol

do you think the price on pro-digital Cameras will drop in the coming years?


----------



## Corry

Of course, when the newer more expensive ones come out.  

I have 3 minutes before I clock out, why am I still on the computer?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ahhh, yes... this makes sense... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> My mom is taking one... I guess it is. lol
> 
> do you think the price on pro-digital Cameras will drop in the coming years?



Yes.  When they do, realize the company has deemed them already obsolete.

Which kidney should I sell (right or left?) for my first L lens?


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> Of course, when the newer more expensive ones come out.
> 
> I have 3 minutes before I clock out, why am I still on the computer?



Because you're addicted!!

See question above.


----------



## Corry

I am not addicted! I can stop ANYTIME I WANT!

The left one is the right one to sell. 

Why is it that on the most beautiful day in a long time, I'm without my brand new 50mm lens?

(damn boyfriend borrowed it without asking...yes, he got an earful)


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Why is it that on the most beautiful day in a long time, I'm without my brand new 50mm lens?


Sometimes we just gotta sit back and watch the beautiful day unfold without taking any photos.... 
(ok, I lied..)

Do you preffer zoom lenses or a 'fixed zoom'(the word is escaping my mind at the moment) :x


----------



## JonMikal

zoom


do your parents use illegal drugs?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> do your parents use illegal drugs?


no

Do you think I should go to the Dallas Meetup?


----------



## Corry

Why not?

What is your favorite restaraunt, and what type of restaraunt is it?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Love and War In Texas.  It's a restaurant whose menu is organized into the regions of Texas.  South Texas=Mexican food, Gulf Coast=sea food, West Texas=steaks/ranch food, etc.  MMMM.

When was the last time you ate out?


----------



## danalec99

mountainlander said:
			
		

> When was the last time you ate out?


Last week.

Would you be interested in an international tpf get-together?


----------



## Traci

Absolutely! I went to the JT get together and it was really fun!

Where do you think the TPF international get together will be?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> Where do you think the TPF international get together will be?


Texas of course... 

Who wants to go out to get dessert with me?


----------



## darin3200

I will if you pay 

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## ShutteredEye

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I will if you pay
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla?



Definitely Vanilla.

Where does belly button lint come from?


----------



## photogoddess

Hungry belly buttons eating your shirt right off of you. 




Will this day EVER end?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Will this day EVER end?


It usually ends for me after I do the dishes... 

Do you use a polarizing filter?


----------



## Corry

It can end now.  Erik left.  

Why was I stupid enough to forget to plug the chicken neck hole with a potato to seal in the vapors?  It was good, but it coulda been even better!  

Which reminds me..I've got to get those beer can chicken instructions.

Damn, too slow.  

No, I don't use a polorizing filter, refer to above question.


Edit again, for those interested, here is a recipe for Beer Can Chicken:

http://www.wchstv.com/gmarecipes/beercanchicken.shtml

Just google that term, though, and you'll get several more versions.


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Why was I stupid enough to forget to plug the chicken neck hole with a potato to seal in the vapors?  It was good, but it coulda been even better!




 because martha stewart had the night off? 


why is it everytime we have relative quiet in the forum, some noob comes in a starts sh|t?


md


----------



## Xmetal

The Internet is a very unpredictable place, Sir Matthew.


Has he been banned yet or do we still have to put up with him?


----------



## MDowdey

he might be axed soon just to see if the button still works 


if you had your pick :

1) saturn ion
2) honda civic
3) suzuki aerio


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> if you had your pick :
> 
> 1) saturn ion
> 2) honda civic
> 3) suzuki aerio



Honda Civic.
Hondas are very reliable imo.

Which do you like better?(purly cosmeticly)
Old car bodies or new Car bodies?


----------



## Xmetal

Honda Civic...Suzuki's have sh!t build quality and lots of hard interior plastics, I've only ever seen one Saturn Ion and it was a 7sec Pro-Stock Drag Car.

What would you prefer?

1) Subaru WRX STi (current model)
2) Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Honda Civic.
> Hondas are very reliable imo.
> 
> Which do you like better?(purly cosmeticly)
> Old car bodies or new Car bodies?




72 el camino bodies! just kidding.

new car bodies, i like th shape that new cars these days are taking.

what is your dream car?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> what is your dream car?


Porsche 356 restored. 



> What would you prefer?
> 
> 1) Subaru WRX STi (current model)
> 2) Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII



Subaru WRX STi

Do you write a lot?


----------



## Xmetal

Dream Car? Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 8 FQ430 - 430hp in factory trim. :shock:

Any Dido fans in the house?


Edit: you're too quick for me, LM.  :greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey

im going to answer my own question because the car i want beats all 

aston martin vanquish.

and yes, dido is fabulous.

do you like her first or second album?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im going to answer my own question because the car i want beats all
> 
> aston martin vanquish.
> 
> and yes, dido is fabulous.
> 
> do you like her first or second album?


That's an awesome car... haha
don't know who dido is, so I guess both albums? haha

Have you seen Bace's last comment? it's a great one... :roll:


----------



## MDowdey

yes it was a great one(barf)

should we ban him?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> yes it was a great one(barf)
> 
> should we ban him?


I don't know why he's still here... :meh:

It's a nice day.... do you want to go swimming with me?


----------



## LittleMan

LittleMan said:
			
		

> It's a nice day.... do you want to go swimming with me?


Oh well, I'm going swimming.... haha

Do you like my new title? :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal

Sounds like a Rave party (boom tish) 

Why is getting a decent job such a chore?


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Why is getting a decent job such a chore?


Because it's a tough life... :meh:

Do you think War Photographers are crazy?


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Because it's a tough life... :meh:
> 
> Do you think War Photographers are crazy?



Nope dedicated and motivated and passionate, but not crazy. 

what is the best type of bottled water?


----------



## JonMikal

none, it is all bottled tap water....studies have proven....dont you watch 60 minutes?


how much TV does corry watch?


----------



## Corry

obviously not as much as JonMikal! 

Is it past my bedtime?


----------



## Andrea K

probably not

do you have a bedtime?


----------



## JonMikal

nope



why didnt corry win the t-shirt?


----------



## kelox

No.
If you could be any cheese you wanted, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Swiss...it's the holiest 

What's your favorite season?


----------



## Corry

Hey! Wait! You skipped JonMikals question!


----------



## kelox

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey! Wait! You skipped JonMikals question!


Umm... she's nice, but I'm nicer?


----------



## JonMikal

fall


have you ever fallen on your face?


----------



## Xmetal

Yes I have, the road hurts.

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## JonMikal

bace & littleman (i consider them things)

will tomorrow be uneventful?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> bace & littleman (i consider them things)


ouch, thrown into the same pit as him... I feel bad now... 



> will tomorrow be uneventful?


It's already tomorrow for me... It's pretty uneventful so far...

Why does JonMikal like to bug me?


----------



## Andrea K

probably because its easy

why is the sky blue?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> why is the sky blue?


 There is a physical phenomenon called Rayleigh scattering that causes light to scatter when it passes through particles that have a diameter one-tenth that of the wavelength (color) of the light. Sunlight is made up of all different colors of light, but because of the elements in the atmosphere the color blue is scattered much more efficiently than the other colors. 

Did you know that?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> There is a physical phenomenon called Rayleigh scattering that causes light to scatter when it passes through particles that have a diameter one-tenth that of the wavelength (color) of the light. Sunlight is made up of all different colors of light, but because of the elements in the atmosphere the color blue is scattered much more efficiently than the other colors.
> 
> Did you know that?



Yes I did, from that commercial where the little girl asks her dad that question, and he replies something like "Because that's how God made it."

The little girl shoots back, "well Mommy said" and that whole description above hahaha.

Why do all commercials portray men as bumbling idiots?  (Seriously, watch for it sometime.  If women were consistantly portrayed that way, there'd be public outcry. Think about that next time you get wound up about women's rights.)


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Why do all commercials portray men as bumbling idiots?


Because for some reason in America that is the steriotypical male/female...
What's strange is that I think America is the ONLY country that has that problem. :meh:
I don't like it at all... but my dad gets worked up about it more. 

Which is better?  Being able to use a little of both sides of the brian or being way one sided? (ie. creative/mathematical)


----------



## photo gal

When I use brian I try to only use one side of him at a time!


Does size matter?


----------



## JonMikal

i like large fries vs med

how much water do you drink?


----------



## photogoddess

Depends on what you're talking about. 

hahahaha - edit I don't drink nearly enough water. 

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## photo gal

Large Gerbera Daisy


Do you throw things when you are angry?


----------



## Xmetal

I throw my phone when it goes flat at the most incovienient times. :x

Do you live your life a Photo at a time? :greenpbl:


----------



## Traci

Not usually, I just get red and my heart rate soars.

I'm too slow...sometimes...good question!

How often do you cry?


----------



## vixenta

It takes alot, so very rarely.

do you collect anything other that cameras?


----------



## Traci

Mickey Mouse...just a bit obsessed, ask PG!

What is your favorite Altoids flavor?


----------



## MDowdey

vixenta said:
			
		

> It takes alot, so very rarely.
> 
> do you collect anything other that cameras?




dead bodies.


do you have any vices?


----------



## mygrain

yes but they are all from Miami.

why do i most of my dreams happen in the same place in my dreams?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> why do most of my dreams happen in the same place in my dreams?


Not sure... but it's the same way for me. (most of the time)

What form of art do you think is most beautiful?


----------



## mygrain

NUDE PHOTOGRAPHY- the spanky kind 

And the same question as littleman's...refer to prior post.


----------



## Nikon Fan

If you're refering to paintings, drawings, photos etc, I'd say photos, if you're speaking about specific types of that I would go with Photo journalism...

What's your favorite thing to write with?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What's your favorite thing to write with?


Mechanical pencil with .50 lead. 
Love it.

Do you preffer to write on paper or type on the computer?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Always the computer...

How much longer til bace gets banned?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Always the computer...
> 
> How much longer til bace gets banned?


The mods are way too nice around here...

Would you think I am crazy if I want to be a wartime photojournalist?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Nope, would be scary but amazing at the same time...

Is this question answer game finally wearing down?


----------



## ShutteredEye

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Nope, would be scary but amazing at the same time...
> 
> Is this question answer game finally wearing down?



not a chance.

How many pets do you have?


----------



## mygrain

four and an imaginary friend.

If you were really really desperate and had no other choice could you eat your imaginary friend?


----------



## Andrea K

i dont know...i would have to be pretty desperate

how many imaginary friends do you have?


----------



## JonMikal

andreag5 said:
			
		

> i dont know...i would have to be pretty desperate
> 
> how many imaginary friends do you have?


 
3


how long before littleman gets banned?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how long before littleman gets banned?


I'm not sure... but I think that you would be the one to do it. 

Do you understand the economy?


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure... but I think that you would be the one to do it.
> 
> Do you understand the economy?


 
yes, very well actually


how much is gas in your hometown?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how much is gas in your hometown?


$2.75 for Premium :thumbdown:
that's really expensive for down here.

How much is gas in _your_ hometown?


----------



## JonMikal

$3.03 prem


how high do you estimate it getting by years end?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how high do you estimate it getting by years end?


I don't think it will go above $3 before year's end...

Are you good at guessing faces?  Like if you talk to someone a long time on a forum and you're picturing what they look like... and one day you see a photo of him/her... is it close to what you thought?


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I don't think it will go above $3 before year's end...
> 
> Are you good at guessing faces? Like if you talk to someone a long time on a forum and you're picturing what they look like... and one day you see a photo of him/her... is it close to what you thought?


 
never, but im good at figuring the weight, you skinny little runt :greenpbl: 


you?


----------



## Corry

I don't know, but I see a cardboard box as my home before long.  

Why do we have to work so hard during the best years of our lives?

Edit: I was way late.  No I can't guess faces.  

back to my above question.


----------



## JonMikal

how do you know these are the best years of your life?



same as my answer


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> never, but im good at figuring the weight, you skinny little runt :greenpbl:


ouch... 



> Why do we have to work so hard during the best years of our lives?


because we're just starting out.


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how do you know these are the best years of your life?


No one knows for sure... 

I forgot my question too.... geez....

How could I possibly forget to ask a question!?!?! <<<< that's my question.


----------



## JonMikal

you got meysha on your mind?


where's corry?


----------



## photo gal

dunno, but I owe her a hug! :hugs: 



How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?????


----------



## JonMikal

it would chuck as much wood as a wood chuck could if a wood chuck could chuck wood

how many peppers are in a peck?


----------



## MDowdey

like 3 and a half? 

what is the square root of 2059483


----------



## Andrea K

probably more than 10

what's with all the math questions?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> like 3 and a half?
> 
> what is the square root of 2059483


roots aren't square.... they are round... duh...

What time is it?


----------



## MDowdey

time for you to go out back and let someone beat the every loving crap out of you.


kjesrgoermergkfkdfkdfkegkerler???


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> time for you to go out back and let someone beat the every loving crap out of you.
> 
> 
> kjesrgoermergkfkdfkdfkegkerler???


uhh, yes...

What's wrong with MD today?


----------



## MDowdey

the same thing thats wrong with MD everyday! he hates everyone!


whats wrong society?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> the same thing thats wrong with MD everyday! he hates everyone!


oh, ok... glad it's not something bad. 



> whats wrong society?


Well, I've come to the conclusion that society sucks... the only good stuff is in friends. 

Do you get bored of looking at photos?


----------



## Alison

No, but I get bored of taking them at times

Should I take a nap or clean the house?


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> oh, ok... glad it's not something bad.
> 
> 
> Well, I've come to the conclusion that society sucks... the only good stuff is in friends.
> 
> Do you get bored of looking at photos?


 
yes, especially all the self portraits you post!


when will it all end?


----------



## LittleMan

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> No, but I get bored of taking them at times
> 
> Should I take a nap or clean the house?


Clean the house tomorrow... Friday is a good day to clean the house. 



> when will it all end?


What? you mean the "bash littleman party"?
never...

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Clean the house tomorrow... Friday is a good day to clean the house.
> 
> 
> What? you mean the "bash littleman party"?
> never...
> 
> What are you doing tonight?



Washing the truck, and starting to pack for our honeymoon.

Liquid fabric softener or dryer sheets?


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Clean the house tomorrow... Friday is a good day to clean the house.
> 
> 
> What? you mean the "bash littleman party"?
> never...
> 
> What are you doing tonight?




taking my beautiful girlfriend out to a movie.

what are YOU doing tonight?


----------



## ShutteredEye

MDowdey said:
			
		

> taking my beautiful girlfriend out to a movie.
> 
> what are YOU doing tonight?



See above!


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> See above!


Dryer sheets.

Analog or digital?


----------



## MDowdey

analog.


arm or hammer?


----------



## mygrain

it al depends on my mood.

itchy or scratchy?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> it al depends on my mood.
> 
> itchy or scratchy?


scratchy.

35mm lens or 50mm lens?


----------



## danalec99

LittleMan said:
			
		

> scratchy.
> 
> 35mm lens or 50mm lens?


both

Is this the next 'No Word Association' thread?


----------



## LittleMan

danalec99 said:
			
		

> both
> 
> Is this the next 'No Word Association' thread?


No, it's much MUCH better. 

Is there a fan running in the room you are in?


----------



## Traci

Yep...it goes with the AC...cuz it's hot outside!

What kind of cell phone do you have?


----------



## LittleMan

Traci said:
			
		

> What kind of cell phone do you have?


I share an older Nokia with my mom. 

What is your favorite CD?


----------



## Andrea K

Paul Simon The Collection

what is your favorite music genre?


----------



## ShutteredEye

andreag5 said:
			
		

> Paul Simon The Collection
> 
> what is your favorite music genre?



Classical, then Country. :greenpbl:  :greenpbl:  :greenpbl: 

What should I pack for a 7 day cruise to the Western Caribbean?


----------



## LittleMan

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What should I pack for a 7 day cruise to the Western Caribbean?


ME. :mrgreen:

What is the next question going to be?


----------



## Andrea K

what the hell kind of question is that?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> what the hell kind of question is that?


A good question. 

What channel on TV is your favorite?


----------



## Nikon Fan

One that comes from the psychotic mind of Chris 

What's the birthplace of your favorite actor?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> One that comes from the psychotic mind of Chris
> 
> What's the birthplace of your favorite actor?


Not sure, Sean Connery. 

Where is he born?


----------



## Andrea K

who?


----------



## Corry

Edinburgh, Scotland is his birthplace

Why don't guys like to 'snuggle' with their girls as much as we like to 'snuggle' with them?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Why don't guys like to 'snuggle' with their girls as much as we like to 'snuggle' with them?


Well, I definately like to snuggle... haha
I am weird though. 

When do you usually finally go to sleep?


----------



## Andrea K

12

you?


----------



## LittleMan

andreag5 said:
			
		

> you?


around 11 or 11:30

Did you know that this is my post # 2,666? :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal

don't care


littleman, have you ever had a girlfriend?


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> don't care
> 
> 
> littleman, have you ever had a girlfriend?


yes.

Do you like hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## JonMikal

cold


french fries or onion rings


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cold
> 
> 
> french fries or onion rings



Freedom Fries.

What's your favorite letter of the alphabet?


----------



## clarinetJWD

mountainlander said:
			
		

> What's your favorite letter of the alphabet?



Q.

Who's your favorite James Bond baddie?


----------



## LittleMan

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Q.
> 
> Who's your favorite James Bond baddie?


Not sure... Probably in Golden Eye. 

What is your favorite photography magazine?


----------



## Ghoste

Rangefinder! It's free lol.


Art side of photography or product?


----------



## MDowdey

art side!!


funyuns or doritos?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> art side!!
> 
> 
> funyuns or doritos?


doritos

Chocolate chip cookies or Peanutbutter cookies?


----------



## thebeginning

taste wise, peanutbutter.  but i'm allergic to peanuts, which really sucks, so i'll answer chocolate chip.


----------



## photo gal

Do you meditate?


----------



## Ghoste

You forgot your question TB! Ah, peanut butter and jelly sounds good right now..


----------



## Ghoste

I pray, it works better! 

Car or Truck?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Do you meditate?


nope... not unless you call relaxing meditating... 

Do you type without looking at what you're typing sometimes? (I just did) :blushing:


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Car or Truck?


Truck. 
Refer to question above..


----------



## Ghoste

I don't look down. 

Hmmm, I don't know what to ask! Career in photography or side job and hobby in photography?


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Career in photography or side job and hobby in photography?


Career someday. 

Art Photography or Photojournalism?


----------



## Ghoste

Oh jeez, I love the art side, but I love writing and candids? Both! 


Uhh..

Subway or Togos lol.


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Uhh..
> 
> Subway or Togos lol.


What is Togos?
And do you mean Subway Sandwiches?


----------



## Ghoste

Yeah, Togo's is a sandwhich place like Subway, I thought they were everywhere


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Yeah, Togo's is a sandwhich place like Subway, I thought they were everywhere


Well, not in South Texas I guess.. haha
I do like Subway though... So I'll go for that one. 

Fudge or brownies?


----------



## photo gal

Brownies!


Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?


non-fiction. 

Where is your favorite spot to swim?
Ocean, Lake, Pool, Pond, or your bathtub?


----------



## Ghoste

Pool.

Rock or Hip Hop eww..


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Rock or Hip Hop eww..


Rock Not too hard though. 

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Ghoste

Nope, 20/20



Uhhh... Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Uhhh... Coke or Pepsi?



Neither... I don't drink sodas.

Healthy food or Fast food? (and no... fast food is NOT healthy)


----------



## clarinetJWD

Neither! Non-healthy non-fast food 
I have to cook for myself now :greenpbl:

Simpsons of Futurama?


----------



## summers_enemy

Simpsons

Ranch dip or onion? (I'm so hungry  )


----------



## scoob

ranch

doritos or cheetos?


----------



## Meysha

Neither - I do like those gourmet chips though made out of rice I think. They're yummy!

Morning or Afternoon delight?


----------



## Ghoste

Huh?

Morning? 

Ummm...


B&W or Color?


----------



## LittleMan

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Morning?
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> 
> B&W or Color?


Black&White

Do you make websites?


----------



## darin3200

Yes
Should I ask a question?


----------



## Luminosity

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Yes
> Should I ask a question?


 
You just did 

If you could meet our 'Big Boss/Creator/God/ess' ( whatever name ya wanna give it ), and could only ask one question, what would you ask ?


----------



## Ghoste

When is he coming back for us.


Mac or Windows?


----------



## darin3200

Linux

speakers or headphones?


----------



## minew_m

Speakers


Car or Truck?


----------



## thebeginning

shewt, i did forget to ask a question, my bad.  

Car.  I like small, quick vehicles rather than huge ones.  funny though, i have a truck 


a guy must answer:
in a girl,
cute and fun-loving or refined and elegant?


----------



## JonMikal

cute and fun loving


digital or analog


----------



## photo gal

digital


can you keep a secret?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes, what is it 

What should I change my sig line to?


----------



## JonMikal

i love Littleman and want him back!


will INXS find a new lead singer?


----------



## Corry

Uh..I dunno. 

I'm making baked salmon tommorrow for supper...does that sound yummy?


----------



## JonMikal

nope


who besides corry has a woody?


----------



## photogoddess

My old neighbor - he restores them. 



What is JonMikal pointing at?


----------



## scoob

me

to fall asleep to-tv...radio...silence????


----------



## minew_m

Heavy Metal Music on the radio 


Stephen King or Tom Clancy?


----------



## Corry

Stephen King any day.  


Should I call off work tommorrow so I can sleep in all day on my nice comfy new bed?


----------



## summers_enemy

Of course, it's what any responsible person would do :mrgreen:

If you could live in any other time period, what would it be?


----------



## Pre-Loved.

Late 1500's in England...but only if I could be a Princess.


and my question is:
If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be and why?


----------



## Nikon Fan

All over...I'd just like to travel the world so it wouldn't matter where I lived...but beaches are nice...except not so much now...

What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## JonMikal

discovering chocolate


where will Katrina fizzle out?


----------



## Corry

Hopefully SOON.  I'm worried about Mygrain.

Whaddaya think of my new avatar?


----------



## JonMikal

pretty cool. i see you're not hiding from me anymore...

feel safe now?


----------



## Corry

Yeah, Erik's here. 

I wish I looked like Marilyn Monroe. 

Do you wish I looked like Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## Smith2688

I wish you look just like you are. 

Where's the most exotic place you've travelled?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Either Cozumel, the Cayman Islands, Jamaica, or Canada...
You choose 

Does anyone else not recognize Corry without the baseball avatar?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yes and it's driving me crazy...

Who thinks Corry should put Xena back up as her avatar?


----------



## Corry

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Yes and it's driving me crazy...
> 
> Who thinks Corry should put Xena back up as her avatar?



BHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I compeletely forgot about that avatar! I can't believe you remember it!    No, I like my Marilyn Monroe one, I think.  It will stay for now.   I COULD partially stick with the baseball thing and find a pick of Marilyn and Joe Dimagio (sp?)!  Haha.  

Do you like Hamburger Helper?


----------



## photo gal

Don't know never tried it!


Do you like fried chicken?  
(decided to make some for dinner tonught! Nice comfort food!!)


----------



## Corry

photo gal said:
			
		

> Don't know never tried it!
> 
> 
> Do you like fried chicken?
> (decided to make some for dinner tonught! Nice comfort food!!)



Sure do...had some last night when my boyfriend took me out to dinner (chicken and raviolis!!! Yum!)

Do you ever watch court shows, like Judge Joe Brown and the like?


----------



## ferny

No, I think they're vile. Why would you watch them in the first place? 


Why have I had "Salt 'n' Pepa - Let's Talk About Sex" stuck in my head for the last few hours?


----------



## Traci

You must have been watching the "Sureal Life" and...Let's talk about sex baby!

Is your beat friend male or female?


----------



## Corry

Hmmm...that depends.  I guess I'd say female, but in some respects, I consider my boyfriend to be my best friend.  So...it's tied between my friend Natalie, and my boyfriend Erik.  

My stupid air conditioner seems to be pooping out...would you buy me a new one?


----------



## mygrain

Traci said:
			
		

> Is your beat friend male or female?



what exactly do you mean by "beat" traci?

 :lmao:


----------



## mygrain

core_17 said:
			
		

> My stupid air conditioner seems to be pooping out...would you buy me a new one?



I wish i could...maybe it will hang on until the end of Sept.

what should i have for diner tonight?


----------



## Corry

You should take your woman out to a fancy restaraunt...er...no...better yet, you should spread rose petals all over your living room floor, spread out a blanket, and have a candlelit picnic on the floor. 


Will someone PLEASE come over here and teach my boyfriend a bit about ROMANCE?


----------



## ferny

I would love to, Corry. But I'm not so sure I know him well enough yet to take things that far with him. I mean, he's nice 'n' all, but I'm not so sure I like him in _that_ way. Sorry. 


Now I've got McFly in my head. Why? Why? Why???? WHY?!?!?!?! :cry:


----------



## Meysha

If you took that damn bag off your head, then McFly would just fly on straight out of there.

Should I shave my legs tonight?


----------



## photo gal

Ummm if you've mentioned it I'm guessing YES you should!


How old were you when you were potty trained?


----------



## Traci

Don't know...



			
				mygrain said:
			
		

> what exactly do you mean by "beat" traci?
> 
> :lmao:


it was supposed to be "best", not "beat"...sorry can't type. 

Disneyland or Disneyworld?


----------



## minew_m

Disneyworld, duh!


What was your first word(s)?


----------



## LittleMan

minew_m said:
			
		

> What was your first word(s)?


"Moon and Stars"

Why has this day dragged on so long?


----------



## photogoddess

Because it drags on like all of the other weekdays. :cry:



Why am I so damned tired all the time?


----------



## Traci

Too much runnig around in your noodle, duh!

Is it ice cream time?


----------



## photogoddess

Ooooh - Ice Cream! 


How long will it take Traci to run and get ice cream?


----------



## kelox

12 hrs. 47 mins

top or bottom?
(bunk beds for you dirty minded folks)


----------



## Nikon Fan

Either...

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Corry

Ice Cream, chocolate, with Reese's Magic Shell.


----------



## Corry

Oh yeah..a question...

Do you like Cantalope?


----------



## Traci

Birthday cake chocolate cake with white buttercream frosting  or creme brulee, yum!

edit: Too slow! Yes, yum!

What's you favorite kind of cake?


----------



## Meysha

Baked Cheesecake. Or any cake so long as it doesn't have cream on it, and it's not dry. I hate cream.

What's your favourite type of cake to make?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Cake from a box...

What's your favorite sode?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Vernor's Ginger Ale.  And, yes it has to be Vernor's.
:mrgreen:

How will I do on my clarinet audition tomorrow?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Wonderfully...you'll pass w/flying colors 

What's the most time you've ever spent watching tv?


----------



## Corry

I don't wanna know..I watched a lot during my Jr. High/ early high school years when I was doomed to babysit my little brother nearly every single night, therefore had no social life at all. 

Should I bring my boyfriend some chocolate ice cream?


----------



## minew_m

Nope, strawberry ice cream.


Big Mac or the Whoper?


----------



## Corry

Niether, Fruit and yogurt salad.  

Should I buy everyone in the office a beer tommorrow, on the jerks last day, or should I wait til Monday when he's actually gone?


----------



## photo gal

wait till he's gone!  after all he is a jerk!!!

do you agree?


----------



## Corry

I do agree, but I wasn't gonna buy him one!!! I was gonna buy one for everyone else in celebration of him leaving...right in front of him!   Sorry, I'm evil.  

Do you think I'm generally evil, or generally nice?


----------



## MDowdey

eeeeeveeeell, like the froo-its of the deeeeeeeveeeeel.


should i get pizza or sushi for lunch?


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> should i get pizza or sushi for lunch?


I love sushi.  and pizza. get a sushi pizza. 

Today is the day that my dad either keeps his job or looses it...
What do you think will happen? :meh:


----------



## PetersCreek

One or the other...I dunno.  Both are opportunities.  I do think, though, that no one dies wishing they'd spent more time at work.

Could I be any more annoying?


----------



## LittleMan

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> Could I be any more annoying?


Follow my lead and you'll be more annoying in no time! 

How long has it been since you were outside?


----------



## 'Daniel'

A couple of hours.

Is it just me who hates it when people use the screen to take photos on digital cameras?


----------



## minew_m

Nope, it bothers me too!

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Corry

Don't ask that question, Littleman will come back with some long-winded technical jibber jabber.  

How should I celebrate the jerkoffs last day at work? (tommorrow!)


----------



## photogoddess

With a beer or two :cheers:



What's for breakfast in the morning?


----------



## JonMikal

i don't eat breakfast


what's for breakfast in the morning?


----------



## 'Daniel'

I don't eat breakfast either.  I'm never hungry before 12.

 What's for breakfast in the morning?


----------



## Traci

Egg burrito, yum!

So...what's for lunch?


----------



## Alison

Double Whopper w/cheese, onion rings and a shake

Will the weather cool down soon?


----------



## MDowdey

no, its hell on earth.


will i ever grow up?


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> no, its hell on earth.
> 
> 
> will i ever grow up?




I hope not. 

Will I ever be able to afford to work less hours, so I can have at least a little bit of FREE time?


----------



## photo gal

yes you will!

Do you prefer deep fried or lightly sauted?


----------



## photogoddess

Lightly sauteed.



Will I catch any fish this weekend?


----------



## photo gal

That depends!

Are you going fishing this weekend?


----------



## photogoddess

Yup - in Mammoth! :mrgreen:



Will I get any good photos this weekend when I'm not fishing?


----------



## photo gal

All signs point to YES!


Do you like where you live?


----------



## mygrain

Sometimes but not too much right now.

What's for Friday night diner?


----------



## photo gal

Sushi!


How long have you lived where you live now?


----------



## mygrain

30 years..since i was two.

and you?


----------



## LittleMan

9 years.  Since I was 8. 

What's for dinner?


----------



## Corry

Anything without Dairy!!! OH MY POOR TUMMY!!!! 

What should I try first, soy milk or rice milk?


----------



## darin3200

Soy silk milk, the very vanilla or chocolate is really good  But i haven't tried rice milk

Soy latte or cappucino or machiato?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Lose the soy, and then we'll talk 

Who just bought themselves an IR filter? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

You?  

Is there such thing as lactose free ice cream?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Damn right I just did!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
I've never heard of it, but I could really go for some lactose filled ice cream...

do you have a significant other now? (cameras don't count...)


----------



## Corry

Yes, Erik is the love of my life. 


Should I go to bed now? It's 12:30 and I have to be up at 6! :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD

Probably.

Should I go to bed?  It's 1:30 and I have to be up by Tuesday.


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Probably.
> 
> Should I go to bed?  It's 1:30 and I have to be up by Tuesday.



shaaaddduuup!!!! ya punk!


Hey...wait...I'm supposed to be sleeping.  

Should I call in sick tommorrow and sleep in?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Wow...still no replies :greenpbl:  Nope you should call in sick today!!!

What should I make for dinner tonight?


----------



## ferny

> What should I make for dinner tonight?


*deepens voice*

I think you should make lurrrrrrrrrrrrv to a fine, beautiful woman. Show your baby that you love her. Make her feel, special. 



When will I, will I be famous?


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> When will I, will I be famous?


Yesterday.  

Who will get to post question #2000?


----------



## ferny

No-one. At the exact time someone clicks the submit button for post #1999 some guy in a lab will be pressing a big red button on a very complicated piece of scientific apparatus. It has no real purpose, but the team of boffins behind it got given a feck load of money for some pointless reason and he's just putting his pasty white hand on the red circle for the hell of it. Unfortunately for us, it'll create an enormous black hole and we'll be sucked inside. Post #2000 will never be made. Well, not in this dimension anyway.



Beer and chocolate wasn't a good idea, was it?


----------



## Meysha

umm no. I don't think so. *shakes head at un initiated chocolate eater.*

Eating chocolate at 2am and then going to sleep, and then waking up at 8am, rolling over and seeing a chocolate frog on your bedside table and eating it first thing. Is that where my stomache is from?


----------



## Meysha

:blushing: oops I meant.. is that where my stomach ache is from?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Well, here's 2000...let's see if that red button really exists 
That's probably where it's from...

Will this post exist, or will it be banished to another dimension?


----------



## ferny

Will what post be banished to another dimension? I can't see it. 




Answering a question with a question... Oh! Where are my manners? :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha

They vanished with the 2000th post! :shock:

Will I finish my assignment tonight, that's due tomorrow and I haven't started it yet??? :mrgreen:


----------



## thebeginning

i'd hate to be pessimistic, so yes. you will. although it's probably already passed now...


will i finally get this stupid package in before friday?


----------



## darin3200

yes

will you just tell everyone what it is?


----------



## Corry

He'd better.  

Will my boyfriend ever learn to be ever so slightly romantic?


----------



## thebeginning

oh he will.  he just knows how to wait until the opportune moment.  He's pretty suave.

i'll tell you guys when i get it, i promise 

what lesson for a subject in school did i just finish?  (hint: math + science =  ... )


----------



## clarinetJWD

You're kidding! no replies in 12 hours!?  Well then...(Or is it a day?  I'm not sure what timezone I'm set for )  Anyways...Physics perhaps?

How does the soundtrack for Kill Bill Vol 1 work so well in the movie, but when you listen to it separately, it sucks?


----------



## Meysha

I totally agree with you Joe - It's great in the movie but it sucks on its own. I think it's got to do with the fact that the music 'supports' the movie really well in Kill Bill. I just loooove that scene in the snowy japanese garden with the mexican song. It's excellent!

I never did end up doing my assignment that night - but I did do it the next day - took me 6 hours of solid work. Good thing I woke up early coz it was due that afternoon. hehehe :blushing: Oops.

What is your most favourite movie of all time?


----------



## ferny

101 Dalmatians. The original animation.

What's the N. Ireland - England going to be tonight?


----------



## Meysha

Ahhh my guess is that they are still going to be two countries.

Have you ever sewed anything?


----------



## doenoe

nope. Never had the need to

Will there be something that really helps against musquito's?


----------



## photo gal

No mosquitos are evil little ***holes!


Do you like sushi?


----------



## Corry

Never had it, so can't say for sure.  

Did my arse of a co-worker make all his paperwork hard to understand on purpose, so that I would be screwed after he left? (GOD I CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM TO LEAVE!!! ANY DAY NOW!!!)


----------



## photo gal

Probably!  

You want me to put a hex on the arse???


----------



## Corry

photo gal said:
			
		

> Probably!
> 
> You want me to put a hex on the arse???




YEAH!!!! And while you're at it, you can cast a spell to straighten out my accounts recievable report! 

What is there to photograph in the midwest???


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Probably!
> 
> You want me to put a hex on the arse???


you probably should. 

Did you watch the Snake Feeding video that is posted or are you chicken? :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> What is there to photograph in the midwest???


ummm... sand? 

refer to question above...


----------



## Corry

There are beaches in the midwest?

No, I didn't watch it, and no, I'm not a chicken, I'm at work. 


My question...there are beaches in the midwest?


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> There are beaches in the midwest?
> 
> No, I didn't watch it, and no, I'm not a chicken, I'm at work.
> 
> 
> My question...there are beaches in the midwest?


no, I don't really know... the only thing that popped into my head for "mid west" is "desert" not sure if I'm right though... lol

Have you heard these guys? www.Shaneandshane.com


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no, I don't really know... the only thing that popped into my head for "mid west" is "desert" not sure if I'm right though... lol
> 
> Have you heard these guys? www.Shaneandshane.com



That would be the SOUTHwest. 

And no, I haven't heard of them, I don't think, but I'm not clicking the link right now either.  

Do you think the jerk will yell at me because I changed the homepage and other computer settings before he's actually gone?  :twisted:


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Do you think the jerk will yell at me because I changed the homepage and other computer settings before he's actually gone? :twisted:


hahaha, you're a trouble maker aren't you? :lmao:

How do I get rid of my headache?


----------



## Corry

Yes, and Ibuprofen


What should I do to get photography inspiration?


----------



## photo gal

Think naughty thoughts!


Do you sleep on your back?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Do you sleep on your back?


no, I sleep on my bed. 

Do you run?


----------



## photo gal

Not unless I'm being chased!


Do you spend too much time on the internet?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Not unless I'm being chased!
> 
> 
> Do you spend too much time on the internet?


no not at all... :mrgreen:

Can you whistle?


----------



## photo gal

Not very well!


Do you snore?


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> Do you snore?


nope. 
My brother does though, haha

Do you think B&W film has a much nicer tone/feel(look) to it?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Compared to what? 

What's the dumbest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Corry

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Compared to what?
> 
> What's the dumbest thing you've ever done?



Didn't try hard enough in school, and didn't go directly to college after high school.


What is your favorite candy bar?


----------



## photo gal

Milky way!!!  Yay


What color scheme is your bathroom?


----------



## Corry

It's supposed to be light blue and yellow, but you can't really tell anymore! 

What do you have on your desktop? Is it a picture you took, one you found on the internet, or nothing?


----------



## photo gal

It's one I took!

Do you remember your kindergarten teacher?


----------



## Corry

Yup, her name was Mrs. Mushrush. 

Did you like your kindergarten teacher?


----------



## vixenta

yeah she was the best, always brough in sweets for us 

Is silence ever golden?


----------



## Traci

Not really, because it breeds loneliness.

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## ferny

Listen to music, go out into the countryside and get lost, have a..... 


Please, pelase, pelase, can we have some rain today?


----------



## clarinetJWD

No, I want partly cloudy with big billowing clouds!  Perfect for IR 

Who thinks Ferny should put the bag back over his head!?


----------



## Corry

Me. 

What do you think my jerkoff co-worker would do if I snuck up behind him and put a bag over his head?  And if I do that, should it be paper or plastic? :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

Plastic - for shizzle.


Can Corry do the same to my ex?


----------



## clarinetJWD

If you can get her out of the Presidential Suite she will.

What time is it in Morocco right now?


----------



## photogoddess

Beer-thirty! It's beer-thirty everywhere right now. 



Can anyone help me to find my desk under all of this work?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Look for the pile of papers with four legs.



Does anyone still play with their rubber ducky in the bath?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Yes, but it not a rubber one

    Have you ever seen a pink elephant in a yellow rain slicker and boots?[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## photogoddess

Nope but after a few more beers, I'll let you know if that's changed. 



What is the square root of 69?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Mouthwash 

    Have you ever seen nude photos of someone you know on the Internet


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Nope but after a few more beers, I'll let you know if that's changed.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the square root of 69?*







			
				Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> *Mouthwash*
> 
> Have you ever seen nude photos of someone you know on the Internet



OH MY GOD!!! THAT'S THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE EVER HEARD!!!   

Oh, and the answer to your question, no, I've never seen anyone that I've met in real life nekkid on the internet.  

Have you ever been a secret shopper?


----------



## Calliope

I've never really been a secret shopper but I've gone into competitor stores for the company I worked for and reported prices and customer service (so we could recruit people) to the corporate office.

How many times do you blink in one minute?


----------



## photogoddess

dunno but i'm still thinking about nekked internet photos 



What does mouthwash have to do with the square root of 69?


----------



## Karalee

Well I would tell you but this is a family forum, so have to keep it PG 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Nikon Fan

5 pounds...

What's the oldest car you've driven?


----------



## Andrea K

my brother's, it's a '92


what was your first car?


----------



## Nikon Fan

83 Chrysler Lebaron Convertible

What's the fastest you've ever driven?


----------



## darin3200

Uh...The speed limit  :mrgreen: 


What's the longest flight you have ever been on?

EDIT: Or maybe the question should be, "Is Amanda a cop?"


----------



## Dweller

5 hours to Hawaii or Boston.. pick one 

What should I make for dinner?


----------



## errant_star

spaghetti


does sibling rivalry ever cease???


----------



## Alison

Yes, it does, but watch out because then they start plotting against you as a team! :mrgreen:

Should I have more pumpkin pie?


----------



## kelox

No, have sweet potato instead.

Why are women so difficult?


----------



## Nikon Fan

They're not  

Why is it that men always think we're difficult?


----------



## kelox

Because you (women) are?

Why do women always think the problem is with the guy? Couldn't it just possibly, in the tiniest way, be them?


----------



## Corry

Nope.  

Why don't men get it?


----------



## photogoddess

Because they still think WE'RE the problem. 



Will men ever get it?


----------



## LittleMan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Will men ever get it?


Get what? 

Are you good at multitasking?


----------



## spiralout

Yes, if by multitasking you mean walking and breathing. 

What is the biggest speeding ticket you've ever gotten?


----------



## photo gal

I believe it was about 4 inches by 8 inches!

Have you ever lost it in public?


----------



## Dweller

yes. 

Should I tell my boss today that I need to find another job?


----------



## Traci

Only if you plan on not going back to work the next day.

Why does this day seem soooo long?


----------



## tmpadmin

Because it is over now.

Will Natural Gas prices go up this year?


----------



## vixenta

probably,everything else goes up 

is after thoughts anything to come by?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Umm...yes?

Who's going to be the last person to post in this thread?


----------



## Artemis

ME!

Am I going to be the last person to post in this thread?


----------



## panzershreck

Yes... oh crap

did i speak too soon?


----------



## loopy

I think you did.

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## tmpadmin

Because he was stapled to the turkey.  

Is that wrong?


----------



## kilifila66

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Because he was stapled to the turkey.
> 
> Is that wrong?



Only in New Mexico

Who would win in a fight, Richard Dawson of Family Fued or Alex Trebeck (however you spell it)?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Alex Trebeck...he would use his genius to bring Dawson to submission...

What's the biggest steak you've ever eaten?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What's the biggest steak you've ever eaten?


It was about as big as a dinner plate... not sure how heavy it was though... 

pink or blue?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Blue for sure...

Can you put your entire fist in your mouth?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Can you put your entire fist in your mouth?


If I could... I'm sure I couldn't get it back out. 

Do you like Techno Music?


----------



## photogoddess

Nope - hate the stuff!



Do you have any fetishes?


----------



## kilifila66

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Nope - hate the stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any fetishes?



*fet·ish* (f
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sh, f
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sh)
_n.
_An abnormally obsessive preoccupation or attachment.   
I would say I have a fetish with the female form. (Come on is T&A so wrong?)

My question is:
What is the grossest or most foul sounding word in the english language (it doesnt need to be a swear word)?


----------



## Force of Nature

slit, possibly.

Why do 'tug' boats push their barges?


----------



## bantor

Strickly because the name suggests they should be pulling

Is gravity the bane of your life also?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Yes...physics in general.  Why did that have to fall the floor smashing to a thousand pieces?  Who does it benfit?

Will we ever run out of questions?


----------



## kilifila66

No, the human mind has an instinctual drive to ask more.

Who do we have to kill to get cheap gas?


----------



## rodeofoto

No one.  Economics will save us.  

What is your favourite thing to photograph?

Weezy


----------



## SlySniper

Bugs and Plants


*Favorite country to visit?*


----------



## rodeofoto

Mexico...soft sand, warm breeze, cold margaritas!  HOLA!

*What is your favourite part of this forum?*

Weezy


----------



## danalec99

rodeofoto said:
			
		

> Mexico...soft sand, warm breeze, cold margaritas!  HOLA!
> 
> *What is your favourite part of this forum?*
> 
> Weezy


Photographic Discussion.

Why do you photograph?


----------



## photogoddess

Same reason I breathe. :mrgreen:



Why are we online on a Saturday night?


----------



## jadin

Cause it's sunday morning.

Do you guys realize how FUN you would be all together at a party??


----------



## photogoddess

Actually - yeah we do. You should see the party pics we have from JT alone. 



Why in the hell do I keep waking up at 3am?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Because it's much later somewhere else in the world and you are tuned to that time zone.


Why has my central heating packed up?


----------



## LaFoto

"Just to be difficult...", Hertz. Just for that reason! It has a role model, your central heating, it does! Believe me.

Why do I feel like taking a nap now?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Being rude to me has tired you out! 


Anyone know a good plumber?


----------



## 'Daniel'

There you go.

When will my eye stop twitching, it's been doing it since about the second day of college (3 weeks)


----------



## Jeff Canes

When you get reading glass.

    Will I ever book a fight to NY before November?


----------



## jadin

Ask me that in a month.

Why does it hurt when I pee?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Something must have jumped up off the toilet seat and bit your pee-pee.



So are all good plumbers really just cartoon characters?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Yep there's no such thing as a good plumber in real life.  of course maybe if you started living in a cartoon then your problem would be solved.  Maybe its not a good plumber you need but a good world.

Why am I ill?  I'm never ill.


----------



## jadin

Cause you're living in a fantasy world. It's unhealthy.

Who is your favorite Villain?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Darth Vader.

What was the first question asked in this thread? (Bonus points if you don't have to look  )


----------



## David A

> What is your favorite tv show?



Who was the tallest man ever to live and how tall was he?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Danny DeVito.  I believe he was 10 foot something.

Anyone buying that?


----------



## photo gal

that's a big nope!


are you content?


----------



## photogoddess

For the most part... Yup! :mrgreen:




If you're beside yourself with anger... how many people is that?


----------



## photo gal

one, unless you count the other me's then that's two or possibly 12 or so but.....


Who's counting?


----------



## photogoddess

I was and I counted 3. 



Why does Diet Coke in the morning taste so damn good?


----------



## jadin

It's the acid, I've come to the conclusion that a can of (Diet) Coke in the morning kills morning breath.

It's very handy. 

Did you know that Pepsi goes flat way too fast?


----------



## bantor

To tell you the truth i honestly did not know that.

what exactly is the theory of relative time?


----------



## photogoddess

No clue... 


Does it matter?


----------



## Traci

Nope...

Should I be angry at my co-worker, who darted out for lunch without any warning, leaving me by myself in the office?
Oh, and she'll probably be gone for over an hour...


----------



## photogoddess

I'd be mad at her. :twisted:



Will I get all the stuff I need to done this week?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Absolutely.

Will learn Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring" by Wednesday?


----------



## photo gal

Isn't today wednesday?  Oh wait that was a question  ummmmmm, Yes absolutely!




What is the top color in a rainbow?


----------



## photogoddess

Dunno but they sure are purdy.



How much water should I drink a day?


----------



## photo gal

We all need around two litres of fluid a day to keep our bodies properly hydrated. Water is the medium in which most of body processes take place, and makes up about two thirds of body weight.!


How much is too much?


----------



## jadin

red orange yellow blue indigo violet

edit I'm super slow.


----------



## Nikon Fan

A lot...

Are we there yet?


----------



## jadin

If we were there you wouldn't have to ask...

How big of a geek am I?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Not as big as me... I just bought my computer a new power supply 

Anyone going to be in the DC area on Monday?


----------



## jadin

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Not as big as me... I just bought my computer a new power supply



Don't make me challenge you to a Geek-Off.



			
				clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Anyone going to be in the DC area on Monday?



Nope.

Who's leg do I have to hump around here to get a custom title?


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'm sure lots of people will be...

Will the Cardinals win the series?


----------



## Verbal

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I'm sure lots of people will be...
> 
> Will the Cardinals win the series?



Boring, why did you have to ask a yes or no question?

NO.

Umm... is curly hair hot?


Seriously guys, I really need to know =< lol


----------



## jadin

Verbal said:
			
		

> Boring, why did you have to ask a yes or no question?
> 
> NO.
> 
> Umm... is curly hair hot?
> 
> 
> Seriously guys, I really need to know =< lol



I personally think it's very sexy. On everybody? No, you have to know if it works for you personally. I think part of it is that it's so rare to see, it's almost 'exotic' 

Does size matter?


----------



## Nikon Fan

See technically you asked two questions...and the reason I asked a yes or no question is because I'm tired...so I will choose not to answer the second question b/c that would be a yes or no question which is apparently boring 

So are yes and no questions boring...


----------



## Verbal

jadin said:
			
		

> I personally think it's very sexy. On everybody? No, you have to know if it works for you personally. I think part of it is that it's so rare to see, it's almost 'exotic'
> 
> Does size matter?



Perhaps.


Owned! lol

So DOES size matter??


----------



## Corry

It's not the size of the prize, but the magic in the wand.  

Why didn't my boyfriend text message, email OR call me on Sweetest Day?


----------



## jadin

Maybe he was taken hostage in a failed bank robbery, or maybe he got in a car crash and is currently in a coma. You just assume that he doesn't love you enough, or that he doesn't care or forgot? Crikey! Some people are so pessimistic!!



How much money could I make using my photography to make porn?


----------



## Verbal

core_17 said:
			
		

> It's not the size of the prize, but the magic in the wand.
> 
> Why didn't my boyfriend text message, email OR call me on Sweetest Day?



Because he's just a big insensitive meany!

WHY DID I DUMP MY GIRLFRIEND?! :'(


----------



## Corry

jadin said:
			
		

> Maybe he was taken hostage in a failed bank robbery, or *maybe he got in a car crash and is currently in a coma*. You just assume that he doesn't love you enough, or that he doesn't care or forgot? Crikey! Some people are so pessimistic!!
> 
> 
> 
> How much money could I make using my photography to make porn?



don't ever say that again.


----------



## Corry

jadin said:
			
		

> Maybe he was taken hostage in a failed bank robbery, or maybe he got in a car crash and is currently in a coma. You just assume that he doesn't love you enough, or that he doesn't care or forgot? Crikey! Some people are so pessimistic!!
> 
> 
> 
> How much money could I make using my photography to make porn?



$9,342.01


Why am I still up when I have to be up in 6 hours and 4 minutes?


----------



## jadin

core_17 said:
			
		

> Why am I still up when I have to be up in 6 hours and 4 minutes?



Cause you're too busy counting the exact time you need to be up by.



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> don't ever say that again.



Did my satire not make it over the internet?


----------



## Verbal

jadin said:
			
		

> Cause you're too busy counting the exact time you need to be up by.
> 
> 
> 
> Did my satire not make it over the internet?



Yes.  Wait, no.  Wait, crap, what's sattire?

(lol)

Okay: If E=Mc², then...um...shoot, this was supposed to sound intelligent.


----------



## Corry

jadin said:
			
		

> Cause you're too busy counting the exact time you need to be up by.
> 
> 
> 
> Did my satire not make it over the internet?



It's not that, I knew  you were just joking...but that is my biggest fear.  I've had that happen to too many people that are close to me.  I don't even like to hear those words said (or see them typed, in this case).  I'm a bit of a worrier, and trust me, all those things run through my head every time I dont' hear from him during a time I normally would hear from him.  


Do you think my boyfriend will like his sweetest day gift from me? I'm makin T-bone steaks (marinating them tonight) with mashed taters, and cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Verbal

core_17 said:
			
		

> It's not that, I knew  you were just joking...but that is my biggest fear.  I've had that happen to too many people that are close to me.  I don't even like to hear those words said (or see them typed, in this case).  I'm a bit of a worrier, and trust me, all those things run through my head every time I dont' hear from him during a time I normally would hear from him.
> 
> 
> Do you think my boyfriend will like his sweetest day gift from me? I'm makin T-bone steaks (marinating them tonight) with mashed taters, and cheesecake for dessert.



Well if he doesn't give me a call...you're making my mouth water.  Sheesh.

Should I go to bed now?


----------



## jadin

core_17 said:
			
		

> All those things run through my head every time I dont' hear from him during a time I normally would hear from him.



That's _exactly_ what made my post funny...



			
				Verbal said:
			
		

> Well if he doesn't give me a call...you're making my mouth water.  Sheesh.



No call me, I'm closer and hungrier.



			
				Verbal said:
			
		

> Should I go to bed now?



No! You have to read my witty responses!

Are you watching "Saturday Night Live" like I am?


----------



## Karalee

jadin said:
			
		

> That's _exactly_ what made my post funny...
> 
> 
> 
> No call me, I'm closer and hungrier.
> 
> 
> 
> No! You have to read my witty responses!
> 
> Are you watching "Saturday Night Live" like I am?


Nope it was poos sorry because it was the best of David Spade, and ever since the capital one commercials he gets on my nerves.

Whats your middle name?


----------



## photogoddess

I'm not tellin! 




What's YOUR middle name?


----------



## doenoe

Pieter

Why did i wake up so early after getting drunk last night


----------



## photogoddess

Because you had to pee??? 



Why do some people let their kids run all over the place in stores?


----------



## doenoe

they do that so the staff can look after the kids and they can shop around. 

Why is it that some people that let their kids run around in stores, dont fall off this earth.................together with their kids?


----------



## tmpadmin

Because the earth is round

Did you get the memo on that?


----------



## doenoe

well, apperently not. Have to speak to my secretary about that, once i get one.

And are you now gonna tell me that the earth rotates around the sun too? That would be too much.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The Earth doesn't rotate at all - we are all descended from blondes and we're just dizzy.



Why is half of nothing the same and not less?


----------



## tmpadmin

That was proven wrong last month.  We now know that the sun is just a very large photo in the sky.

When will this rain stop?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

About the same time as you learn to be quicker with your posts - now answer the question!


----------



## tmpadmin

Nothing = 0

But to define nothing as "Nothing" it needs to be something.

Since a proper definition of nothing is indescribable, "Nothing" therefore is something.

So if you take 1/2 of something there remains 1/2 of what you started with

So 1/2 of nothing is actually something 

So 1/2 of nothing is greater than nothing.


If you save 0.0001% of what you make in a year.  Divide that by 1/2 of nothing.  How long would it take to be rich?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You claim to be taking troll exams and it turns out you are really an accountant.


Or are accountants and trolls related?


----------



## 'Daniel'

> Or are accountants and trolls related?



do oranges have legs and antlers?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Daniel said:
			
		

> do oranges have legs and antlers?


Either what you've been eating aren't oranges or you've been sniffing your trainers again.


----------



## photo gal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Either what you've been eating aren't oranges or you've been sniffing your trainers again.




And your question is?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Oops! 

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## jadin

Spongebob!!! (squarepants, nudypants, nerdypants, scaredypants)

Do you get high with a little help from your friends?


----------



## 'Daniel'

No, with a little help from my dealer.

Ain't it just like the night to play tricks when you're tryin' to be so quiet?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Only if we play at human pyramids.


Does time _really_ fly when you're having fun?



**Edit** Damn! Now it's me being too slow. Whatever.


----------



## jadin

Daniel said:
			
		

> Ain't it just like the night to play tricks when you're tryin' to be so quiet?



Shhh!!!




			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Does time _really_ fly when you're having fun?



Somewhat. Time flies the MOST when you're replying to a popular post on your favorite forum while you're typing.

How many roads must a man walk down?


----------



## tmpadmin

As many as it takes.

How many licks does it take to get to the gum in a blow-pop?


----------



## Eric.

At least 3.

How hard is it to type with a bird sleeping on your hand?


----------



## LittleMan

Eric. said:
			
		

> How hard is it to type with a bird sleeping on your hand?


Not sure... I've never had that problem...

Why does it seem like the time-space continuum crashes into the ground when you order camera equipment off the web???


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'm guessin pretty hard...

Do you snore?


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Do you snore?


nope... 

DO YOU?


----------



## photogoddess

Oh Hell Yeah.... Just ask Malachite how badly I snore. :lmao:




What do I do now that it's almost 9:30pm?


----------



## jadin

There is but one answer to that question.

Drink.

Are you drinking yet?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Already done.

Have you ever known an Agatha?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Been doing it since birth.



Why do Americans pronounce them 'tomato' and 'neither' instead of 'tomato' and 'neither' like the British? Should we call the whole thing off because of this?


----------



## jadin

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Have you ever known an Agatha?



Agatha? I don't believe they exsist.




			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Why do Americans pronounce them 'tomato' and 'neither' instead of 'tomato' and 'neither' like the British? Should we call the whole thing off because of this?



Ummm I'm sorry Hertz but you lose a point for pronouncing over the internet. I mean come on buddy!! :sillysmi: 

Call the whole thing off?

Nah. But why don't we make it official that the languages are seperate entities, and named accordingly. Any takers?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Most definately, they are totally different.  

Whats the square root of (1 divided by 0)?


----------



## tmpadmin

My calculator function is broken on my computer.

why?


----------



## LizM

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Been doing it since birth.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Americans pronounce them 'tomato' and 'neither' instead of 'tomato' and 'neither' like the British? Should we call the whole thing off because of this?


 
On that line - why do Brits say "al-U-men-E-um" instead of "a-lum-in-um" like any sane person?  :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey

LizM said:
			
		

> On that line - why do Brits say "al-U-men-E-um" instead of "a-lum-in-um" like any sane person?  :lmao:




they are sad and jealous that they arent french.

why do single people have dirty backs?


----------



## jstuedle

*Well Duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Who in there right mind would be jealous of the French other than white flag *
*manufacturers?*


----------



## tmpadmin

They have a very nice grail!  I saw it, it's verrry nice!

Why would they pitch a cow from the castle?


----------



## MDowdey

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> They have a very nice grail!  I saw it, it's verrry nice!
> 
> Why would they pitch a cow from the castle?



ground beef goes with everything!!!!! :lmao:  :lmao: 

why cant i be not hungry!????!


----------



## jadin

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ground beef goes with everything!!!!! :lmao:  :lmao:



 puns are underrated!



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> why cant i be not hungry!????!



Sounds like a personal problem...

What's your favorite song that you're embarassed for liking?


----------



## tmpadmin

There are many but...
Raspberry beret by Prince

Can anyone send their psychic powers over to someone who can call me in for an interview?


----------



## tmpadmin

Guess not...

Who lives on coffee?


----------



## jadin

Juan Valdez.

If you could meet any TPF'er would would it be and why?


----------



## Rob

MD for the interest value!

Crotchless panties or chaps?


----------



## photo gal

BOTH duh!


half full or half empty?


----------



## mygrain

half empty...i can relate it to a lot more than half full.

jelly or jam?


----------



## toruonu

half full

speedo or boxers?


----------



## mygrain

neither- boxer briefs

red or white wine?


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> red or white wine?


red.

Fudge or Brownies?


----------



## mygrain

brownies!! the word "fudge" makes me ill for some reason.

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## toruonu

waffles 

sugar or black?


----------



## LittleMan

toruonu said:
			
		

> waffles
> 
> sugar or black?


sugar.

Windows down or up when you're driving?


----------



## Traci

Don't like coffee, so neither.

How long will my drive be from Long Beach to Las Vegas tonight on one of the busiest freeways in America?

*Dreads the thought*

Wow...am I slow..

Windows up.


----------



## mygrain

I hope very short and sweet. Be sure to buckle up!!

Tang or orange Kool-aid? (if anyone is wondering ...i'm making a grocery list...thanks for the help  )


----------



## LittleMan

mygrain said:
			
		

> Tang or orange Kool-aid?


Tang... (if I had to choose)


Flash on your camera or no flash?


----------



## mygrain

I've got a flash on my camera but i hate using it. 

Crunchy or smooth?


----------



## clarinetJWD

EXTRA Crunchy mmm...

(I think this has been asked before, and I think I actually answered it, but...)
If you were on Death Row, what would your last meal be?


----------



## jadin

As much beans and they'd serve me. My "last revenge".

Bottled or Tap water?


----------



## scoob

both.


corvette or mercedes


----------



## Verbal

scoob said:
			
		

> both.
> 
> 
> corvette or mercedes



Freakin' Corvette.


AMD or Intel.


----------



## jadin

Verbal said:
			
		

> AMD or Intel.


 
AMD for you and me!

Planes, trains, or automobiles?


----------



## photo gal

I like all modes of transportation, as long as it gets me where I'm going!

Do you have a secret?


----------



## photogoddess

Doesn't everyone???  Actually... I don't. Must be too boring to have one. 




What should I do today?


----------



## photo gal

Whatever your heart desires!  : )

Do you have nasty dreams?


----------



## Alison

Sometimes, not lately though

Do you talk in your sleep?


----------



## photo gal

I don't talk much in my sleep but I do laugh a lot!  It's funny I wake up laughing often.................


Do you think that's weird???


----------



## 'Daniel'

yes, yes it is.  photogal I think you need to spend some time on the naughty step :shock:

Can I get a "hell yeah!"?


----------



## Bettybooty

terri said:
			
		

> Well-kept. :mrgreen:
> 
> Bras: front or rear-load?


 
My bra hooks usually in the back.


Summer or winter?


----------



## 'Daniel'

Winter although you were too slow.

I'll ask again...

Cani I get a "hell yeah!"?


----------



## jadin

Hell yeah you can but not right now!

What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Bettybooty

jadin said:
			
		

> Hell yeah you can but not right now!
> 
> What is your biggest pet peeve?


 
People chewing like cows with there mouth open.


What is your favorite flower?


----------



## mygrain

C. Indica flowers...LOL!

Have you started x-mas shopping yet?


----------



## photo gal

Oh no cuz I hand make each and every gift I give at Christmas!!



Did you buy that load of crap?


----------



## mygrain

yes completely.

Charmin or Quilted Northern?


----------



## Bettybooty

Scott Tissue


do you have long hair or short hair?


----------



## jstuedle

Very short.

And how big is your bald spot?


----------



## mygrain

which bald spot? lol

how many different cell phones have you had?


----------



## photo gal

Lets see now, I am guessing to be sure, but I'll say 9 or 10.


Must I be exact???


----------



## photo gal

Daniel said:
			
		

> yes, yes it is.  photogal I think you need to spend some time on the naughty step :shock:
> 
> Can I get a "hell yeah!"?




Oh Daniel I spend more than my share on the naughty step!



Sorry carry on the last question was....


Must I be exact?


----------



## mygrain

Never!

What is your PIN number? Whahahahaah!!


----------



## photo gal

7777

what's yours????


----------



## mygrain

7777...holy crap!! mine too...how odd!!

how many jelly beans can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## photo gal

ummm a mouthful!!!


What time do you have?


----------



## mygrain

3:55pm central US. 1 hour til i go home!

do you like your job?


----------



## photo gal

Job?  What job?



Do you lick or suck a sucker???


----------



## Traci

I suck...um...yeah! Ok, that didn't sound right!

What your favorite M&M color?


----------



## mygrain

Awww...just when things were about to get exciting...

Peanut..oh wait color...um i'm not racist.

how many pairs of socks do you own?


----------



## photo gal

About 2 dozen....



Is that counting the sock puppets?


----------



## mygrain

you have sock puppets!!!?!

Do they bite?


----------



## photo gal

More like nibble!



Have you ever been a stalker?


----------



## mygrain

ummm...ask me no questions and i tell you no lies...

why do you ask?


----------



## photo gal

ummmm no reason in particular!  : )


Why do ask why I ask?


----------



## mygrain

I'm a paranoid freak...just wondering what you might have heard about me.

barbed or not barbed?


----------



## photo gal

well barbed of course!


Did you dress up in costume for halloween?


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, I was a gray haired old man, nobody recognized me.

How much news do you watch each day?


----------



## David A

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Yea, I was a gray haired old man, nobody recognized me.
> 
> How much news do you watch each day?



About 45 minutes...I'm only 17, though...

Does anyone want to help me with my physics homework?


----------



## jadin

Yes.
<changes subject>

Chlorine clear or natural waters (swimming)?


----------



## photo gal

natural!


How do you like your coffee?


----------



## mygrain

Black with a wad of $100 dollars bills stuffed inside.

What movie should we go see this weekend?


----------



## David A

mygrain said:
			
		

> Black with a wad of $100 dollars bills stuffed inside.
> 
> What movie should we go see this weekend?



If renting, any one from this list...they are all amazing.

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top

(I got an A on my physics test... :mrgreen: )

Does anyone know how much a Pentax K1000 would fetch in good condition?


----------



## David A

I think this may be a first...but I'm going to answer my own question.  

I searched for a bit and found 50-100 to be the average with a 50mm lens...

Alright...onto a different question...

Does anyone listen to Jack Johnson?


----------



## Traci

Yes...I do, but only when he comes on the radio. He's awesome!

What's the weather going to be like next week at the New York meet up?


----------



## doenoe

i havent got a clue........only know the weather in holland will suck buttocks

Think im gonna get some good grades on my exams on mondays?


----------



## mygrain

I sure hope so. School is important..STAY IN SCHOOL KIDDIES!!! 

Pepsi or coke?


----------



## Dweller

Coke.

Should I go try to rent "12 angry men"? (from the IMDB list.. thanks Cesium 911!)


----------



## mygrain

OH HELL YES..It's awesome...the old B&W or the newer one with jack lemmon...both are great!

Jarhead or Saw II?


----------



## SlySniper

Jarhead


PlayStation 3 *OR *X-Box 360


----------



## Dweller

Depends on what kind of games you like to play.

Nikon D70 or Canon 350d?


----------



## jadin

Neither! :b

What's your favorite Seasame Street character?


----------



## photo gal

ummmm BIG bird!  Cookie Monster is a close second!!  : )


To you like to take risks???


----------



## jadin

photo gal said:
			
		

> ummmm BIG bird! Cookie Monster is a close second!! : )
> 
> 
> To you like to take risks???


 
I don't dare answer that...

If you could open your own business, what woud it be? Would it be for fun or profit?


----------



## photo gal

I have opened a business and it was for both and it was a blast....Had so much fun.  Met some of the most interesting people and made money too!


Do you believe in fairytales?


----------



## photogoddess

Yes! :love:



Does Hertz really think we'd let him eat popcorn while shaving his legs? :twisted:


----------



## Corry

I don't know.

Would Hertz have his picture taken while wearing drag and a mickey mouse mask?


----------



## photo gal

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Yes! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Hertz really think we'd let him eat popcorn while shaving his legs? :twisted:



I think he's just egging us on!


Do you like champagne????


----------



## mygrain

oh hell yes!! as long as the bubbles aren't made by mouse farts.

saltines or ritz?


----------



## Corry

depends on mood, now back to my question that was skipped!


----------



## vixenta

core_17 said:
			
		

> I don't know.
> 
> Would Hertz have his picture taken while wearing drag and a mickey mouse mask?




Why yes, yes he would.


Winnie the Pooh or Me to you? (yes i know this is such a girly question but i really couldn't think of anything else right now  )


----------



## jadin

Me to you?? Never heard of it. Pooh is pretty hard to beat anyway...

Did you notice that the 'suspicion' smilie face code is : hertz :?

p.s. photo gal I wanted to know what kind of business you opened!!


----------

